# 3 days is all it takes (action thread)



## deathbringer

Right this update will be all about emotion and interaction, i want you guys to get into the mind of your charactors

Broguts in particular,the sight of an inquisitor may indeed cause some strange emotions in you that I'd like you to explore

These first updates will be for all of you, in future i'll be giving individual updates
_______________________________________
The emperor's mercy bustles with activity waiting for the inquisitor to arrive. Servitors rush around, preparing the 4th hold, a small sanctum for high profile prisoners, those that need to be restrained and guarded with the utmost care. There is only one way in and one way out. Many have tried to escape yet, one does not walk out of a black ship there defences are tough, elite stormtroopers and sisters guarding the blast doors that lead to the sobbing forms of tzeentchian gold. 

Now the black ship prepares to receive its newest candidate and the squads of the ship have been lined up to great the inquisitor.

20 squads of storm troopers, led by 12 Adepta Sororitas, and 8 storm trooper sergeants, all overseen by a Canoness (and her aide), an ancient woman, never seen with her helm off, yet it is rumoured she has been watching the black ships for years and years, that she is a member of a once powerful order now in ruins, now a warriors lodge amongst the sisters.

All of these squads are present, the might of the black ship displayed to the inquisitor.

You stand in two rows of 6, Selene in front of you, her blond her turning as she studies the other squads that stand chatting casually behind their storm trooper squads. Those of you that stand with the sisters are not permitted so much luxury, Selene in particular is harsher than most and rules with an iron fist, her back stiffening at the slightest of whispers.

_As you look round the other squads do you envy them or do you approve of Selene's hard attitude?_

The hangers doors stretched wide opening like a great maw to the blackness of space. The inquisitors valkyrie turns to land easily upon the alotted point and the Canoness's aide a younger Palatine calls you all to attention. You stand straighter your hellguns pulled across your chest till it almost touches the inquistorial logo over your heart.

_Are you proud to bear that symbol or in the case of Davis is it merely a reminder of your burning need for vengeance?_

The valkyrie opens the hatch lowering with a hiss of pistons and framing a figure in a long black leather coat. He sweeps down the ramp his eyes seem to flit over you all and you see his hand is upon the ornate bolt pistol at his hip. You can tell he is wary, like a cat that has just been sprayed with water and he seems to slink down the ramp. He is black haired, and looks suprisingly youthful for an inquisitor of such prestige, his back straight and upright his gaze powerful and demanding, though the more observant among you may notice the lines of age around his eyes and the flecks of silver in his hair. He bears a long powersword at his hip and the gold inlay upon his black power armour glints as his cloak sways in motion.

Behind him come two men flanking a third figure you cannot quite see. Their walk tells you ex military, but guard of inquisitorial you cannot tell, they bear their carapace as if they live and intend to die in it. One is tall yet slender and has his long flowing brown hair tied in a pony tail. A sniper rifle is slung over his back and his hands are on the autopistol and knife at his waist. The other is a bear of a man, huge muscles obscuring the third figure from view. The huge man has cropped black hair his eyes darker and more menacing he bears two knives, both long in his hand and they are close to the side of the third who takes a step and comes into the light.

You half lean forward to study the prisoner more, to study this chaotic fiend. It is a women, she is smaller than most, her features cute rather than striking, yet she holds herself in a regal manner despite the ragged and bloodstained robes she wears, the chains around her wrists and the knives in her side. She still holds herself like a queen and she surveys you with a mixture of amusement and disgust as they stride forward towards the canoness. 

_How do you react to this woman, a heretic thrice damned, yet is there a little awe that someone could have undergone torture and still come out undoubtedly unbroken?_

Yet the inquistors retinue is far from over. A slight woman appears straight after the prisoner and as she closes in the woman you see a small knife that she presses into the womans back, leaning in to talk to the prisoner in a sneering whisper you cannot here. The prisoner doesn't reply yet you may notice for the first time her regal manner flickers and she gives a slight shudder. 

_What power does this woman have to unsettle the prisoner?_

A second man in a long trench coat, younger, blonde and handsome yet the beauty does not reach his eyes which are hard and merciless. Undobutledly an interrogator, he bears a case as he moves down the ramp

Last down the ramp come two images of walking death. if you thought the bear of a man was huge, the astartes that walks behind him is beyond huge, he is mindblowing. A giant, a god, a boltgun and ornate sword clamped to his side. He bears the blue and white of the ultramarines and strides foward, helm clipped to his side. His face is attentive his head cocked as he listens to the smaller figure at his side and the massive face breaks into a grin and he gives a bark like laugh clapping the smaller figure upon the shoulder.

The smaller figure regains his poise almost immediately and continues to walk. His very movements are laced with the feline grace of a predator, a man designed for murder, though he is totally enveloped in a long black cloak.

_
How do you feel about seeing an astartes for the first time in your lives? Also these two killers,do they make you nervous or apprehensive. or do you now feel your mission cannot fail._

The Inquisitor reaches the canoness and her aide speaks for her.

"Greeting Inquisitor we welcome you.." yet the inquisitor cuts across her

"There is no time for for formalities. We were sniped once more as we embarked."

"I apologise..."

"Don't twas not your fault. However it means our enemy is more persistent than I expected, plus more ruthless. They intend to recover or kill her before we glean information from her."

"They will not kill me" the prisoners voice is soft and lilting yet it too holds the regal weight of a ruler amongst men

"Silence" the inquisitor spits the words "The bullet would have hit her in the head had the sergeant not been moving up to talk to me."

He pointed to the astartes pauldron ,which every can now see has a bullet lodged in the ceramite.

The astartes gives a snarl and there is a thunderous rumble in his voice

"This prisoner will need maximum security. This cult stinks of the treachery of traitorous astartes, the robes of blue and gold, the..." he spat upon the ground "sorcery"

"I smell the work of the sons of mag...' the inquisitor silenced him with a look and the astartes nodded before succumbing to silence.

The palatine looks shocked yet the canoness merely nodded her eyes thoughtful and you notice that her hands flash in a series of complicated hand signals.

"The canoness says we should take the prisoner to sector d, where we can work on additional security. If you would follow her please"

She turns to the sisters and adds

"Sisters we are on a code 6 here."

Once they dissappear from the room the hall erupts with mutters and selene merely snaps
"Wait here" before sprinting to join her sisters and the squad leaders that are rushing to the middle of the hall to talk to the palatine.

Well it looks like you have 10 minutes to yourself to process the information received and maybe converse about it. You might wish to discuss the prisoner the inquisitor, the astartes or merely just have a smoke and grumble about code 6. Whatever it is, it doesn't sound like you will be getting a break anytime soon...

_________________________________
Hope its ok, any questions by pm or in the recruitment thread.


----------



## Arbite

Isaac stood at attention, trying to cool his nerves. He started doubling numbers in his head to attempt to calm himself down, as he often did when he was uncomfortable. _1, 2, 4, 8, 16..._. Isaac had reached 65,536, or was it 65,538, he had lost track, when he saw the valkyrie land.

He snapped his heel with the others as the palatine brought them to full attention, the powersword bumping lightly against his thigh, It's reassuring weight making him feel better. He watched with interest as he saw the inquisitor and his retinue disembark. The lady in the schackle caught his attention, and Isaac immediately recognised her as the heretic filth they were there to guard. He could not understand why she was still alive, she should have been destroyed long ago, before the bile that shee preached continued to spread.

Isaac gaped a little at the Astartes as he walked down the ramp, but his attention shifted to the smaller man at his side, his stance and clothing identifying him as someone who shouldn't be messed with, perhaps even Officio Assassinorum.

Isaac's mind continued to wander as the party chatted, he continued to double numbers. He was suddenly brought out of his reverie when the hall erupted with the muttering and cursing of the troopers around him. He shifted his gaze akwardly, unsure what to do.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Jill stood as still as a statue, at the end of one of the two lines the squad stood in. They were as straight as a ruler and as still as stone. Selene was a superb battle sister and squad leader. She kept an eye on her squad, like the rest of the battle sisters on board of the Emperor's Mercy. She was harsh however and cold to her squad. She wouldn't let them stand around and chat too each other like the stormtroopers sergeants allowed, and Jill could only feel envy to the other squads. They had to just stand still whilst they waited for the Inquisitor and her important cargo. It was hard for Jill to stand completely still and she wished she could flick the hair away that was flowing over her eyes. However if she moved she would most probably incur the wrath of Selene and Jill wasn't willing to endure more iron fisted punishment.

Jill felt a chill run down her spine as the hanger doors parted, allowing a Inquisitorial Valkyrie to pass on in. The doors then closed as if it was swallowing the small ship. Jill hated being on this ship, the ever constant screams from the prisoners on board was another to give the hardest soul nightmares. It was dank, dark and incredibly spooky. However she was a servant of the Emperor and she would do what she was told. As the ships ramp started to descend she stood even straighter. Jill in motion with the rest of her squad pulled their hellguns across their chests, until the weapons almost touched the holy sign of the Inquisition. Jill slowed her breathing, taking deeper breaths slowly, hoping that no-one would notice. Jill was nervous. She like everyone else living under the eye of Emperor had heard the stories of the Inquisitors and meeting one was sure to be an experience.

There was a clang of boots, and Jill couldn't help but raise her eyes a bit, darting upwards towards the figure that was now descending down the ramp. The Inquisitor looked incredibly youthful and his eyes seemed to scan over everyone standing in the bay. The Inquisitor seemed to stare straight into Jill's eyes and she felt a lump building up in her throat. She slowly lowered her eyes again and waited for the clanging of the boots to stop as the Inquisitor descended down the ramp. She raised her head again as more figures appeared at the top of the ramp. It was obvious from their figures and their armour that they were ex military. Though Jill couldn't be sure if they were guardsmen or Stormtroopers. One was tall and slender, bearing a sniper rifle on his shoulder, the other was a bear of a man and Jill was sure that she didn't want to get on the wrong side of that guy. They were escorting a third figure down the ramp, and when they reached the base Jill almost let loose a gasp. It was the prisoner, proudly bearing herself even though her clothes were torn and bloodstained. She should not be able to stay that proud Jill thought, the Inquisitor should have broken her. Jill could feel bile rising in her throat and she quickly lowered her eyes, unable to stare out her form for too long. 

Jill didn't notice the next form, a women who held something over the prisoner, Jill didn't care much she kept her eyes firmly glued in front of her until she heard two monsterous footsteps at the top of the ramp. She couldn't help but look up and her mouth fell open in awe and fear. At the top of the ramp stood two figures, though the giant caught her attention more than the figure clad in black next to it. It was one of the Godlike Astartes, a Space Marine of the Ultramarine chapter. One steeped in glory and spoke of as myths in the dark. She was amazed by the space marine that walked down the ramp, a magnificant figure. Jill couldn't help but feel a little fear, the Astartes were true killing machines. She barely registered what the Inquisitor and Canonness were talking about and only when Selene and the other squad leaders rushed over to the Cannoness to recieve their instructions. This would give the squad about ten minutes to relax before Selene returned. She relaxed her posture and flicked her hair out of her face, pushing the few loose strands into the rest of her ponytail. She breathed a few more deeps breath, collecting herself before looking around the rest of the group. 

*"Never thought I would see a space marine that close up. Breathtaking. Does anybody have any idea to what a code 6 is?"* She couldn't however forget the prisoner, she had spooked Jill deeply, and Jill thought that this was only just the beggining.


----------



## CaptainFatty

Theo stood at attention, keeping his head down. Whatever feelings of pride he had when walking into the large room were now over come by his impatience and desire to leave. He wanted to relax, chat with the squad but he knew that if he whispered even one word, Selene would be on him in an instant. As harsh as she was, Theo knew that the squads led by Sisters would perform infinitely better in combat than the sergeant led squads. In theory anyway.

He looked up and straightened his pose as the ramp opened, curious to see who came out. The first few men, the inquisitor and his bodyguard, didn't have much impact on Theo - he had seen enough inquisitorial figures to last him a lifetime, one more didn't change things. Despite this he still felt pride when his gun brushed over the logo on his left breastplate. The greatest way to serve the emperor was to smite his enemies.

The next figure had more of an effect though as she walked down the ramp. Pure anger flushed through Theo and he shifted his body at the uncomfortable feeling of it. He had never more wanted to take a life - how simple it would be to raise his rifle and destroy this foul creature, this...heretic. His rage caused him to miss the others as the exited the Valkyrie, until two armoured giants stepped down the ramp.

Whatever he felt before, for he could not remember, was washed away at the sight of these two god-like warriors. _Astartes!_ He had never seen a Space Marine before and never expected his reaction to be like this. His knees weakened, eyes teared up and jaw gaping. _Whats wrong with you man, this is weakness._ As soon as the thought entered his mind, Theo regained his composure, weary of those around him.

_Finally, some down time._ He thought as Selene moved to join the others. He moved to a spot on his own and began looking over his weapon to make sure it was in pristine condition, even though he had cleaned it several times before the arrival of the Inquisitor, still unable to get the Astarte warriors out of his mind.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Farak Ignavus stood upright, proudly displaying the Imperial Aquila on his chest. His carapace armour had been polished, even if somewhat hastily, and some of the chips in it smoothened out by the armourers. It was the best condition he had ever seen it. His hair had been washed out, and he had washed off the grime from his face and hands. He had renovated the leather on his beautiful black boots, and on _Torkan's_ grip. His combat fatigues had gone through the hydro-cleanser, and seemed cleaner than when he first recieved it. He had even polished his hellgun, the blade of his knife, and lovingly oiled and polished _Torkan_. He was the finest he had ever looked.

Standing upright, Farak looked directly in front of him; he had to restore the good reputation his love of his friends had tarnished, and this was as good a time as any to start. As the valkyerie landed, Farak stood even straighter; the Inquisitor had arrived. As the band of assorted stuges followed behind, Farak tried to get a glimpse of the high-security prisoner; there! Farak's earlier thoughts of an evil sorceror melted away like frost on a summer's morning. The woman was beautiful, her features perfect and scuplted, like a divine consciousness had plucked her from the realm of mortal beauty and moulded her into a godess. The woman's gaze swept over the stormtroopers, her eyes locked with Farak's, only for the briefest instant. Suddenly, Farak felt ashamed to be part of her prison guard, ashamed that he was party to such a crime. He felt hatred for the Inquisitor and his henchmen, as they poked her with knives and chained her up. They had tortured her, that much Farak could see, yet she had not given up. A sinister woman behind her whispered cruel words into her ears, and Farak almost cried out when the woman's innocent features faltered for a moment, and she looked at him again. Her eyes implored him. They begged him.

Farak blinked several times, and she turned her eyes away. Next, came a monster. A "superhuman" some called them. "Angels of Death". Farak saw no angel emerge from the ship. His face was a dark mask of cruel-intent, and Farak knew they would torture the poor girl until she was nothing but a broken husk. As the procession moved along, Farak heard hushed voices, until the woman spoke. *"They will not kill me"*. The voice was sweet and beautiful, the sound of her speaking those five simple words more provocative than an iterator's entire speech. Farak longed to hear her speak again, longed for her to be happy. 

The procession went past, and all the sisters started rambling on about some "code 6". Whatever it was, it didn't sound good. Farak relaxed slightly as Selene sprinted away, and turned to Gill. *"I know what you mean,"* he said, still slightly harrowed by the experience. *"He was as mighty as they say."* _Beating up young women,_ Farak thought. *"Any idea what code 6 is? I guess we'll find out soon enough."* said Farak, turning to Isaac. *"Hi there, Isaac."* said Farak, cheerfully. *"That was some sight, huh?"* he said, smiling, *"This is our first real day of duty, and already we've seen a space marine, and inquisitor, and a really powerful sorceress!"* said Farak, excitedly, masking his feelings about the woman. *"I'd call that a good start to our careers, eh?" *Farak said. Reflecting on it, it was a rather spectacular day.


----------



## Lust God Flunky

Errol stood loosely at attention as the chatter from the other squads behind him blended together into a low roar. His fingers drummed against the foregrip of his hellgun in steady rythm, his toes tapping inside his boots. He fought the urge bounce slightly or relax his knees for a moment for fear that Selene would take notice. The mummer of the squads only served to irritate him more as the minutes dragged on. 

_Smoke, smoke, smoke, smoke. I want a lho-stick. Smoke..._He thought to himself, the drumming of his fingers speeding up slightly. To distract himself from the thought of a smoke, he scanned the hangar in front of him, taking stock of all easily reachable tools or fittings that could be used as a weapon.

As he was making mental notes about how a wrench could be used as a bludgeon, the Inquisitor's valkyrie touched down. Errol snapped to attention just a fraction of a second after the rest of the squad, his Hellgun held close and his fingers still. As the doors closed behind the ship, Errol felt his mind relax slightly, no longer worried that he may be sucked out into the vaccum of space. His mind snapped back to attention as the valkyrie's ramp lowered and the Inquisitor stepped out, his cloak swinging behind him.

_A little over the top, I think, but it sends an effective message_, Errol mused at the Inquisitor's black armor and other clothing. He took note of the bolt pistol and power sword over his other accessories. The two men behind the Inquisitor also caught his attention.

_Spray fire at them on the charge, small one's hair could be used as a hand-hold when it gets to the nitty-gritty. Go for the big one's joints, get inside his reach, work his kidneys...What the..._

His musing was cut short when he the saw the prisoner, her head held high in defiance of everything that had happened to her. At first, Errol thought that he might have felt respect for her, but then realized that he was feeling an intense hatred for this woman, no, this heretic. He did his best to retain a passive look on his face as she passed, another woman behind her with a knife pressed to her back.

_That's better than you deserve, you heretic bitch._

His hatred was soon replaced with awe at the sight of the giant Astartes walking down the ramp. He marvelled at the thick ceramite plates of the power armor and the deadly look of the weapons clamped around his waist. As the giant walked past, the shorter man completely escaping his notice, Errol had realized he had forgot to breath for the last half minute. Drawing in a quiet breath, he tuned his hearing to catch the conversation between the Cannoness and Inquisitor, his eyes still forward and body at attention. As they departed and Selene relayed instructions to the squad, Errol began thinking about his long-awaited smoke again.

_Ten minutes to relax, thank the Emperor,_ he thought as he pulled a lho-stick from a pocket on his webbing and lit it, taking a long, thankful drag.

"*Never thought I would see a Space Marine that close up. Breathtaking,*" he heard Jill say. He nodded thoughtfully as he took another drag, smoke curling up in front of him and above his head.

He let out a lungful of smoke in a contented sigh, "*Yeah, I wonder how many of them it took to bring her in. Seems like an awful lot to just take down one little girl.*"


----------



## High_Seraph

Mitja stood ramrod straight lips moving silently as he worked over a new cypher he created to get access into a system terminal. Head directly ahead while Mitja's eyes scanned the room noting the lax regulations the sargeants had with thier squads, being proud that Mitja was in Selene's squad. 

When the Inquisitor's valkyrie landed Mitja snapped his perfectly polished and maintaned hellgun close to his breast next to the I of the Inquisition. Nothing but pride filled Mitja filled him as Mitja thought about the thought of being in service to the Emperor. When the Inquisitor walked down the ramp Mija was a little disapointed as he was hardly what an Inquisitor should look like in Mitja's mind. Then the retinue of the Inquisitor walked down and Mitja felt ashamed of his earlier thought. If a massive mound of musle like that was serving the Inquisitor then he must be formidiable. 

The prisoner didn't even concern Mitja, she was a heretic and blasphemer against the God-Emperor. She should have been executed on the planet without a chance for her allies to attempt a rescue.

As the last two figures descended the ramp Mitja only could look at the noble Astartes. Mitja could not believe it! A vile heretic warranted one such as him? As Mitja stared the Astartes looked at Mitja who quickly lowered his gaze lest he offend him. Mitja hoped the Inquisitor was looking for more men to join his retinue so he could have a shot at serving one of the heroes of the Imperium.

Mitja heard Selene say that they had ten minutes and code 6 was in effect. Mitja mimiced Errol and got a iho-stick from his pocket but couldn't find his lighter. _"Hey Errol lost my lighter can i get a light?"_ Mitja asks.


----------



## The Brass Lord

Soren stood to attention as the Valkyrie landed. His armor was dull and chipped, and the 0:09 stood on his shoulder like a bloody gash. Soren gasped when the ramp went down. it wasn't the astartes, or the inquisitor that made him gasp, it was the prisoner. "YOU." he hissed as the prisoner marched by. Sorens eyes filled with hate, and the whispers of death grew louder in his ears. Sorens pulse sped up and he was having a hard time not leaping out of line to murder the bitch who killed his parents. He could take his eyes of her, much as he tried to. the heretics eyes met with Sorens, and her eyes seemed to plead with him, but Soren hatred was too strong to be overcome by charm. "One day, heretic, I will cause you as much suffering as you did to me." Soren mouthed this silent promise to himself and the heretic.

When the heretic was out of sight, he took out his lighter, lit a iho-stick from his pocket, and lit it, the hatred in his eyes fading, and the laughter came back into his eyes.


----------



## Lust God Flunky

"*Hey Errol lost my lighter can i get a light?*"

Errol looked over to Mitja, his lho-stick almost burnt out and tossed his lighter to his squad mate. He took out another and lit it with the smoldering tip of his first one before tossing the short on the deck and stamping it out with his boot.

"*That was some sight, huh?*" he hear Farak say, "*This is our first real day of duty, and already we've seen a space marine, and inquisitor, and a really powerful sorceress!* *I'd call that a good start to our careers, eh?" *

He looked over to Farak and then at his fresh lho-stick and took a deep drag, "*It's certainly a good start to getting into a whole mess of trouble, that's for sure,*" he said, giving his squadmates a mirthless smile as he blew the smoke from his lungs through his nose.

Errol's eyes became fixed on the deck once again and moved his hand to the handle of his knife as his took another pull, thinking to himself, _We're fragged._


----------



## The Brass Lord

"And I think Im close to getting vengeance on the cultist who killed my mother." Soren muttered. *"She had better hope that I am not assigned to guarding her, for she might not make it back."* Sorens voice had grown ominous and quiet, and the area around him almost seemed to grow cold. "I have dreamed of avenging my mothers death for years, and I have not been able to find that bitch who did it, but now I have, and I will have my revenge, orders or no." Soren began to laugh, marking his return to his usual crazy, high spirited self.

But deep in his heart, his hatred remained, and his desire for vengeance. It had always been there, the embers of his hatred. but now it was an inferno since he had seen her. "Her stay here will be brief." Soren thought.


----------



## High_Seraph

*Errol looked over to Mitja, his lho-stick almost burnt out and tossed his lighter to his squad mate. He took out another and lit it with the smoldering tip of his first one before tossing the short on the deck and stamping it out with his boot.*

_It's certainly a good start to getting into a whole mess of trouble, that's for sure,_"

Mitja catches the lighter and sparks up his iho-stick. _"Thanks Errol"_, Mitja says before going passing the lighter to Errol. _"I certainly hope not. Nothing better on your report than a boring mission. Its when things get intersting that they go to shit,"_ Mitja says darkly before going to a wall and leaning on it exhaling smoke in small rings.


----------



## Broguts

Davis was standing at the ready, anything to get this bloody ordeal over with. Damn Inquisitors do nothing but endanger the people around them, with their false accusations, and constant paranoia. His thoughts were stopped when Selene came into view, he knew that if he was caught even, no Davis, now _You're_ being paranoid, they can't _read_ minds, they can only break them. The =][= on his chest still a reminder that he has to get through this, at least until he could find a way to the vengeance, yes thats where his influence was seen last. 

He was startled when the doors opened, lost in his own thought, again. He watched the retinue walk into the ship, he glanced at the heretic, he murmured something that, unfortunately most of the squad heard, "Heretic bitch, I'm sure you'll pay soon enough." he realized his mistake in pitch and went back to attention. He watched the woman startle the heretic, he thought to himself that "He's never seen anyone move slime like that since the Anathemian revolt!" he breathed a sigh, "Right, that old place."

For Davis this was not the first time he had seen an astartes, Anathemisis was ruled by the Legion of the Emperor's Fury, or wrath or whatever those cold bastards go by now. He heard Jill *"Never thought I would see a Space Marine that close up. Breathtaking,"* Davis replied back to her, "Don't be surprised, they're not always this godlike." Davis made sure they were gone when he uttered the next sentence, he whispered into Jill's ear, "And the cold bastards back home used to talk about the Ultramarines like they were peasants." He then got back into position and waited off this "code six", by secretly taking a swig from his flask.


----------



## The Brass Lord

Soren heard Mitja say _ "I certainly hope not, nothing better on your report than a boring mission. Its when things get interesting that go to shit." _
"Yeah, but whens things start going to shit, that's when the fun really begins." Soren laughed. "That's when I get to use my children." he laughed again, his grin growing wider. He took out an explosive charge, inspecting it. he flipped the rectangular charge so he could see the timer. "good, me jostling the charge around did not set it off. that happened once, and no one even realized it." he laughed.


----------



## CaptainFatty

Out of the corner of his eye Theo saw Yngvi's Hellgun and his jaw dropped with shock. How anyone could treat a weapon like that was beyond him. Yngvi hadn't cleaned it for days and the layer of dirt was obvious. He knew better than to confront him about it though - Yngvi made it pretty obvious that he liked his solitude. Unless he read him wrong...

"Good, me jostling the charge around did not set it off. That happened once, and no one even realized it." He heard Soren say.

"I swear, on the Emperor's immortality, that if that thing goes off now, I'll rip your head off," Theo laughed as he joined the group. He then remembered a piece of advice he read in an explosives handbook, "if you wrap them in barbed wire, or anything similar, you can increase damage output for non-armored targets. I'd recommend it."

"Can you believe it, Space Marines, Ultramarines no less, we might even get to fight with them," He saw that his excitement was reflected in most of the squad. Theo thought to himself and realised - he had not felt this excited for years. _I guess that's the power of a Space Marine. How anyone can stand against them without breaking is beyond me. What if I can't handle myself on the field? Will I get branded a coward? Shot by the Commissar? Bloody hell._


----------



## The Brass Lord

"It probably wont go off. probably, but the charges I get tend to be old and not at all safe, and I have heard stories of charges like mine going off without warning in some cases, or not blowing when wanted to, hence the reason I dont wrap my children in barbed wire, except if we are going to battle." Soren grinned evily. "And besides, you wont have to rip my head off if one my children go off, they will most likely chain react with all my other explosive children and kill the entire squad at least, probably do a lot more damage to the hanger......." he trailed off, lost in thought.


----------



## Broguts

Davis walked over to Soren "Who are you talking about?" he then realized that he was referring to the explosives. Davis stared at him long and hard before walking away very slowly. He turned to Jill and said, "That guy is the craziest mother fucker I have ever seen. And I once saw the former master of the Legion of the Emperor's Fury's forge get turned to Nurgle, kill 100,000 people, and raise the dead all in two days." He then walked away and reflected on the "Conversation" he had with the demoman. He knew this would be a long trip.


----------



## Medic Marine

Thadius stood dtock still fearing to move, it had taken just one of Selena's _education moments_ for him to never move at attention again. He thought back to the near deffness and and sore abdomin he had had for atleast a week. The weight ofthe vox cast helped keep him centered and balanced. The familiar weight made him feel safe. He staired strsight ahead at the back of Theo's head, the hair line just below the helmet made an excellent center for him. The faint talking of other squads floated around his head as he staired aheand unmoving. 

As the doors cracked open Thadius tenced and closed his eyes. "Don't look, don't look, its just anotehr valkyrie with some asshole in it you don't care about" The words echoed in his head he wanted to look, but didn't want ot get _educated_. "I am a servent of the emperor, guardian and savior of man kind..." Thadius recited the hem as he heard the ramp plunge to the deck with a clang. The boot falls of one then two. "don't look, don't look." Thadius tormented himself not to look. The figure appeard just to the left of Theo's head. "Thats an inquistor? seems like an Astartes wanna be with the power armor." Thadius allowed himself a grin. No one would see it under the vox speaker across his face. Two more figures walked past, the tall manly one and... cut your hair! the words screamed in his head. A servant of an inquisotr and you look like a tyranid lover... I', super impressed now. Thadius darted his gaze back to Theo's head. Thadisu continued his hems and prayers to the emerpor for focus until Farak's head motion left to right ever the slightes. "the heck..." Farak was a calm guy real military pro, not like him to move. The Thadius saw her, the woman in chains, crimson stains across her shirt and knives protruding. "Demon lover" Thadius returned to theo's head when the iron struck iron and his heart skipped a beat. Thadius took in the huge bulk of a creature. "...death encarnate..." Thw rods actuallt left his lips... a slight whisper but none the less he had talked. Thadius stared eyte wide pupils straning to focus on the harbringer of man kinds salvation. "there is ahero of the imperium" Thadius felt invigurated a spark of pride to serve the god emperor and along his finest. He locked his eyes to the back of Theo's head puffed out his chest and resited his hems conviction redoubles. 

As Selena ran off Thadius finished his hem alound. "None that died in the servce of the emperor died in vain, and neither shall I". 
Thadius scanned his squad mates and looked around the assorted squads, nothing of intrest now. He toggled the Vox on and listened to the other vox operators. Apparently he wasn't the only person to find the sniper to be a lonmg haired freak. 

"Farak, y'all right man... kinda quiet for a sec there?" Thadius didn't take to his squad mates quicky but he didn't want Farak to snap and kill a lotta people either... bad for moral and what not...


----------



## Lord Ramo

Jill turned when Davis started to speak to her. "Don't be surprised, they're not always this godlike." Jill was shocked by this view. Of course they were god-like, just look ata the size of them, their armour she thought to herself. Then Davis leant in really close and spoke so that only Jill could hear. "And the cold bastards back home used to talk about the Ultramarines like they were peasants." This just made Jill open in mouth in shock. She gaped at Davis before whispering back, *"Talk like the Ultramarines were just peasants?! I would like one of them to have gone up to an Ultramarine and said that." *She meant it as a joke, there was no need to annoy members of her squad, especially if she needed to trust them with her life, so she smiled at him. Tryinf to show him that she meant no offence.

Jill watched as Davis walked over to the Soren and Mitja who were deep in conversation about explosives. It took him a second to return when he said tto Jill in a hushed tone, "That guy is the craziest mother fucker I have ever seen. And I once saw the former master of the Legion of the Emperor's Fury's forge get turned to Nurgle, kill 100,000 people, and raise the dead all in two days." Jill wasn't sure to if this was true or not, she didn't know much about Davis. She merely agreed that the explosive expert was a little bit crazy. *"Yeah he is the craziest guy I have ever met as well. Though I suppose you have to be a little crazy to carry high explosives around with you."* Davis walked off again and Jill moved over to Farak. *"Hey what did you think of the prisoner? She spooked me, though you have to admit she is proving to be one tough cookie to crack."*


----------



## High_Seraph

Mitja just scans the room as his squad talks. He grabs another iho-stick and uses the lit one to light it like Errol. _"What i'd like to know about, if anyone can say, is what is code 6?"_ Mitja asks to the whole squad. _"Indeed Thadius, Farak looks a little shocked id say,"_ Mitja pointedly asks Farak before blowing smoke into small rings again. 

*Hey what did you think of the prisoner? She spooked me, though you have to admit she is proving to be one tough cookie to crack."*

_"She will eventually break, as all are fated to do when captured by the Inquisition,"_ Mitja replies to Jill cheeks reddining a little, _"What I'm curiuos about is why they captured her and not killed her on planet."_


----------



## Arbite

"That's how they start", Isaac almost whispered after overhearing Jill's comments about the Astartes warrior, "Young boys, taken from their tribes, their homes, be they on hive cities or death worlds, peasants, warriors. Only the strongest are chosen".

Isaac almost immediately withdrew back into himself, looking down at his feet, not sure whether he should have spoken the way he should have. He did not know his fellow squad members very well, and was unsure about how to approach them.


----------



## Medic Marine

Thadius took a step back placed about three feet from the squad and just listened. Sleena had alwas said we hould be alert all the time. He scanned the other squads who all acted in the same manor now, chatting, smoking and loungeing in some cases. The Valkyrie wasstill cooling adn he could see the pilot going throught post flight checks in the cock pit. 

"closest is to the rear of me about... fifteen feet. Then to the rear and thirty feet." Thadius pursed his lips and made mental notes of exits. He clapsed his left hand to the coller of his carapace armor and tugged slightly, that brought the entire load forward and off his legs for a second. He gave a slight skip forward of the hips and released, the weight of the vox settled back in and he exhaled. Thadius keyed the vox scanner on his wrist and the machine went throught its automated scan of all frequencies it could scan those it was suposed to and all others Thadius had it programmed for, when the angry voice stabbed his ears with threats of violence Thadius paused, locked and isolated the frequency and listed intently.
"...Desisit this monitor at once, Inquistional forces only. You have made contact worthy of herecy be damned and smoted unles a servant of the god emperor." 
"No suprise there we have our own frequency I don't know about after nitey six hours of volunteered time and effort ot the emerpor" Thadius shook his head and kept searching, nothing salient only chatter and command frequencies the snobs used.

Thadius' gaze fell across Farak again. He seemed normal, well as normal as Thadius could judge considering his emotional distance from the squad. 

"And I shall sit at his side after my duty fullfilled. A life of loyal service." Thadius began hym thirty six , verse forty five of the uplifting primer eighty edition.


----------



## CommissarHorn

Following orders was easy for Lersel, he didn’t have to think. It was predictable and he could do it sleeping. Actually, that’s what he was doing. He’d drilled himself enough to do it without thinking and hiding his face behind the helmet, no one was the wiser. He’d been caught before, but punishment wasn’t as troublesome as some of the other running exercises so he didn’t care. Solitary confinement meant more time to lounge around and that wasn’t an issue for Lersel either. 

Suddenly he was woken up._ What? Oh… still here._ Staring forward, he tried drifting back to sleep but the morbid and death threatening aura of the Inquisition and their prisoner was keeping him awake. Half-awake, he looked around._ Now this is a depressing mood._ He stopped feeling sleepy as the massive Astartes warrior ascended the ramp. _What a way to wake up. _

The welcome parade had ended and the Sister gave them ten minutes or so to rally themselves and get to grips with the situation.

*“Personally, I prefer the country circus parades. You know, the clowns, magicians and bearded ladies.”*
Taking his helmet off, he reached into his pocket for the pack of Iho sticks. Looking into the packet, there were only two left. *“Hmm.”* _You picked the best time to run out._ Shoving one into his mouth he lit it up and stood, watching the ceiling. _That guy sure was big. Astartes? Ha ha,, he’ll blow us all away in a fight. Literally._ Lersel walked past the rest of his squad and sat with his back against the wall. The cigarette in-between his fingers, he rested his head and stared at his squad.
_The heretic wasn’t too settling either, boy was she something. She wasn‘t as bad looking as I‘d imagined the heretic stereotype though... Like those witches with rotten teeth, bad breath and dirty clothes… I gotta stop reading those stupid comics. Hmm, I got a feeling we’ll be seeing a lot more of her and the Hunters aswell. Ah, there’s not point thinking about it now. Guess we’ll have to wait and see._ *“Heydrich, what do you think about all this?”*


With the cigarette hanging down from his lips, Lersel closed his eyes with his head still facing the squad.
_I need more sticks._ He searched his secret cash reserve for any money. There was none.
_Balls…_


----------



## Lust God Flunky

"*Hey what did you think of the prisoner? She spooked me, though you have to admit she is proving to be one tough cookie to crack,*" he heard Jill ask.

"*I think she's getting off lighter than she deserves to be, but I don't know what they're doing to her when those doors are closed. If you ask me, she should have been burned the minute they put eyes on her.*"

He heard Lersel talking about the prcession disembarking from the valkyrie,*“Personally, I prefer the country circus parades. You know, the clowns, magicians and bearded ladies.”*

Errol looked at Lersel, "*We never had those where I came from. Everything was always moving towards making our tithe in time. To be honest, though, a bearded lady sounds about as downright unnerving as kissin' an ork if you ask me.*"

He lit another lho-stick and shook his pack. He had enough to last him the day and another pack in a pocket in his webbing. He leaned back against a bulkhead, taking note of any loose, heavy objects lying around and closed his eyes, smoke coming out of his nostrils after every drag.

"*And what's this 'Code 6' anyway. Anybody ever hear about it before?*"


----------



## Shadow Hawk

Yngvi stood attentively on the second row of the squad. He could only just see over the person in front of him but he could sense something was astir. He could see there were other squads. He was not interested in them. Instead, he thought about how he got here. His training with the group, his life had vastly improves since the Schola Progenium took him in with open arms. It was his family now. Although he did not talk to them much his comrades were like brothers to him, despite how little they had been through together.

This thought was short-lived as the hangar doors hissed opened. Yngvi's attention was swiftly snatched by the Inquisitor's Valkyrie skilfully landing in the hangar. _This is it_ Yngvi thought as his stomach wrenched with the feel of 1000 baby Ice Serpents. The first figure came out. Yngvi instantly recognised this as the Inquisitor, his overwhelming finery and prestigious walk made it impossible to be otherwise. A certain charm and power radiated from the Inquisitor, like pure energy gently brushing Yngvi's skin. His aura commanded Yngvi, more than anyone or anything had done. A few seconds later he came falling back to reality. He saw that everyone had tightened their stances so he did the same. He felt the Inquisitorial logo protruding into his chest. He felt at one with it, proud to wear it, it made him feel like protector of mankind.

Two more figures came out of the Valkyrie. They looked wary, too wary in fact. As the moved closer he could see there were actually three figures, one large man a smaller man and a woman, bound by chains. The woman looked like a queen, but she wasn't. The way she looked the way she walked. But there was clearly something wrong with her. Yngvi felt a shoot of horror go up the back of his spine. She was a daughter of chaos, a heretic. Yngvi could sense her twisted, tortured soul, yet somehow she held herself with such pride and dignity, that of a lady in the grand house of Märsta. A slim figure strode behind her and whispered into the heretics ear. Her face flickered. _The façade has faltered_ Yngvi thought to himself with a small smile. _What did she say?_ Yngvi pondered. He noticed another man in a trench coat exited the Valkyrie but that did not really grab his attention. What did was what was to come.

For the first time in his life, Yngvi witnessed an Asartes, the ultimate defender of the universe. He dreamt of being an Asartes when he was much younger but knew this was unlikely to say the least. He was fixated by the Asartes yet wholly unimpressed. He imagined an epic war hero, carrying the head of some Chaos Lord he had freshly decapitated. But all he got was this? Interesting, yet not impressive. The Asartes was standing next to a less impressive person, Yngvi's focus did not waver from the Asartes for several seconds. 

Yngvi's attention was once more snatched as a dialogue between the Inquisitor and Canoness commenced. He listened attentively to every detail and with every word he hated the prisoners more and more. "Traitors to the emperor" Yngvi scowled under his breath. The dialouge finished and all the sisters ran out. He relaxed his body. Everyone was astir about this 'code 6' thing, whatever it was. Yngvi did not care much for code 6. All he wanted to do was fight for Märsta, for his people, for the Emperor.


----------



## CaptainFatty

_Still got a couple minutes, more than enough time for a snack._ Theo pulled a small bag of grox jerky from one of the pouches on his belt and removed his helmet. Taking a bite he walked away from the small group he was with and moved towards Jill and Errol, hoping for better conversation than bearded ladies and dangerous explosives.

"And what's this 'Code 6' anyway. Anybody ever hear about it before?" He heard Errol say.

"No idea, and I payed attention in training," he replied hoping they didn't mind his intrusion into their conversation, "but if it starts at 1 then it must be pretty bad."

Theo lowered his gaze as thoughts rushed through his head. _It could mean combat, 6 is a pretty high number, daemon invasion? No we'd be dead by now. Wouldn't mind killing a few heretics after seeing that prisoner though..._ He looked back up and focused on his squad mates. He needed a clear head if he was actually going into combat.

"Dried grox meat anyone?" He asked, holding the packet out to them.


----------



## dark angel

‘I do not see why you are so indulged with the sight of a mere Astartes. I have come across them before, albeit a slightly less famed Chapter, the Iron Talons. Barbaric and murderous, they wear the flesh of the slain upon them. Nevertheless, the tension and anticipation in the Hussars that day was far higher that I have ever seen. Luckily I played a very small role in that meeting, it was my father and his command staff who actually made contact’ interjected Heydrich, slowly and calmly. 

The Inquisitor had seemingly miffed the remainder of the Squad, Wilhelm Heydrich, heir of Praetoria, simply licked his lips however. His greatcoat flipped as a unnatural wind caught its tails, enticing the braiding there strangely. He did not get along particularly well with his Squad. They were lowborn mutts, to put it bluntly. And Heydrich got that across perfectly, showing his feelings like a whore promotes herself amongst faithful clients. Of course Heydrich was no whore, at least he liked to assure himself that.

He slyly winked at the only female in the Squad, grinning as he did so, revealing a pair of symmetrical rows of perfected teeth. She was nothing special, not the tall and well bodied Praetorian type. She was an alright looking lass though, and Heydrich didn’t have anymore options in reality. He licked his lips, moistening the rough flesh there. It had been a while since he had had a drink…No wine or champagne, but rather the mired and horrible tasting fabricating water. Heydrich clenched his hands, for no particular reason.

His rebreather was dangling on secured restraints, cold buckles pressing into the rear of his neck. His thoughts dwelled suddenly upon his mother. He had never known her bar the portraits and tales, or the few videos which were played annually back on Praetoria. He missed her, even if he did never know who she was. His hands unclenched. His thoughts became mired with a sense of calamity suddenly. Yet he did not speak, instead he stood stock still, eyes staring into the distance of the hanger.


----------



## Lust God Flunky

"*No idea, and I payed attention in training,but if it starts at 1 then it must be pretty bad. Dried grox meat anyone?*"

Errol nodded and accepted the offering.

"*Thanks, Theo. Sounds like we're going to need something to keep our energy up,*" he said, chewing on the meat and lighting another lho-stick.

He leaned his head back against the bulkhead, hearing the clank of his helmet echo slightly in his skull and through the metal wall. Spying a chip of paint on the shoulder guard of his carapace armor, Errol took out his knife and began a half-hearted attempt to even up the scuffed and scarred paint job. He enjoyed these quiet times inbetween patrols full of wailing psykers in the holds and Selene's gruff orders. 

*‘I do not see why you are so indulged with the sight of a mere Astartes. I have come across them before, albeit a slightly less famed Chapter, the Iron Talons. Barbaric and murderous, they wear the flesh of the slain upon them. Nevertheless, the tension and anticipation in the Hussars that day was far higher that I have ever seen. Luckily I played a very small role in that meeting, it was my father and his command staff who actually made contact*’ interjected Heydrich, slowly and calmly.

Errol looks over to Heydrich, slightly jealous of his noble heritage, yet indifferent to it at the same time. They were both Stormtroopers now and they were both stuck guarding sobbing, thrashing and screaming psykers in a city sized starship. And Selene's orders didn't seem to differentiate between Heydrich and the rest of the squad, so neither did Errol.

He caught Heydrich's wink at Jill and rolled his eyes, "*I imagine the rest of us were just a little suprised at seeing one. Not all of us have had the opportunity before now. And they wore the flesh of the slain on them, huh? I can imagine that must have smelled awful to those nobles when you father and his command staff met them.*"


----------



## High_Seraph

Mitja gabs another iho-stick from his pack. _Damn need to get more._ Mitja says to himself when he pulls the last from the pack and lights i withthe lit one then drops it and stomps it out with the sole of his boots. _"Theo that will kill you one day,"_ Mitja says to him.

*‘I do not see why you are so indulged with the sight of a mere Astartes. I have come across them before, albeit a slightly less famed Chapter, the Iron Talons. Barbaric and murderous, they wear the flesh of the slain upon them. Nevertheless, the tension and anticipation in the Hussars that day was far higher that I have ever seen. Luckily I played a very small role in that meeting, it was my father and his command staff who actually made contact’ interjected Heydrich, slowly and calmly*

Mitja turns slowly to Heydrich hating the way Heydrich always acted superior to everyone else. _"Well they must haved smelled worse than your attitude then to your father and officers,"_ Mitja says slightly hostile staring directly at Heydrich. After Mitja says this he blows the smoke from his lungs into large smoke rings for a change of pace rather than little ones.


----------



## The Brass Lord

Soren watched this interesting conversation from a safe distance. "Noble prig, Thats what Heydrich is." Soren thought. "I wonder what would happen If I stuffed one my children down his throat and detonated it. It would cure his attitude problem, among other things." his smile widened at the thought of it. "Oh wait, that would kill him, even if I didn't detonate, it would probably choke Heydrich, but who cares, no one likes him." he took out his knife and began to spin it, lost in thought.


----------



## dark angel

‘You never, ever speak of my father you insufferable churl’ growled Heydrich as he moved towards the men who had spoke against him, drawing his sabre from his scabbard and pointing it into the chin of the original speaker, his face twisted in a scowl. 

‘You, are not worth neither my time or energy. Lowborn, your parents were probably whores, I could conceive better offspring with a Ork. Didn’t your whore of a mother teach you to keep that blackened tongue within your mouth?’ he was pejorative towards the speaker, but it was when the second man spoke that Heydrich lowered his blade so that it rested on his angled thigh, and slowly twisted around to face him.

His ornate blade bisected each of the fat puffs of smoke, formed into rough and hazed circles, that the man was emitting. _Were these people actually as idiotic as he had originally thought? Fools….The _thought of anyone mentioning his father made his teeth clamp on his tongue, and blood seeped free from a newly formed laceration which twisted and turned, ragged strings of flesh catching between his teeth. He cleared his throat, due to it having grown raw in the last few moments of inhaling such pestilent smoke. _Animals…_

‘You are also a fool, I see. Where was you borne from? Somewhere blackened and pitted no doubt, by the terrible state of your face’ he laughed loudly, his mirth twisting his face ‘I do believe I am rather popular here, ehh?’


----------



## The Brass Lord

" I would be careful what you say, Heydrich, and who you insult." Soren spoke quietly. "Nobility does not mean much here." He moved towards Heydrich, his knife at the ready. Hate twisted his face, and the grin on his face didn't look merry anymore. "You think you are popular here, you insufferable little prig? Well I will tell you the truth, Those two are not the only ones who hate you here." he started to laugh.

Deep inside, Soren had always hated Heydrich for the moment he saw him. He was insufferably stuck up and always acted superior. "Well now it is time to cure his attitude problem." Soren thought.


----------



## High_Seraph

_"Well i could count myself as lucky that i don't know where i was born or who my parents were if i would end up like you, Heydrich,_ Mitja says coldly. Standing up off the wall Mitja continues, _"Put the sword away Heydrich, Noone wants to put you in your place here. We are all stormtroopers, *including* you, your highness,_Mitja adds sarcasticly. Mitja then draws the last hit on his iho-stick and blows it directly into Heydrich's face. Mitja drops the butt and stomps on it then walks away from Heydrich with his back to him and waits by the door.


----------



## Lust God Flunky

Errol was caught slightly off guard by Heydrich's sword pointing at his chin, but the shock wore off quickly, replaced with amusement instead. He smirked at the noble's fit of agression, the way he fenced with Mitja's smoke rings and his smug sense of self worth.

"Actually, Heydrich, I think the Ork would be the one making offspring with you. They are pretty big. Oh, and you're certainly _something_, but I don't think 'popular' is the word we're thinking of," quipped Errol, taking another drag from his lho-stick and flashing another smirk at the noble, "By the way, we're all stormtroopers here, try to lighten up a bit, will you?"

With that, Errol shot Heydrich a wink and blew the smoke from his last drag in his direction, chuckling to himself before resuming his normal distant demeanor.


----------



## Broguts

Davis saw Heydrich's actions and walked towards him. "Heydrich! Put that thing away you bloody nobleman. Lets not resort to violence." Davis had never been too keen on the noble since he got here. He was all too high and mighty, Davis wondered if he was just high, thinking he is better than everyone even though Selene treated us all equal. He started again, "And hey if you want to duel with blades, I'm sure we can set something up, and if you kill me you can take on the whole ship! Then you can truly show who is king." Davis added sarcastically, his hand on his knife.


----------



## deathbringer

Already at each others throats ehhh well well well
____________________________________________________________

Your argument is stalled by the click of a new clip being placed with a bolter. You all spin round to find Selene wrath curling her face her bolter pointed straight at Heydrich, his sword still raised towards Errol's retreating backs

"This is how this is going to work, your all going to lie face down on the floor placing your weapons and the contents of your pockets in front of you, your hands behind your backs. I want that coat too boy" she adds jabbing the bolter into the back of heydrich's neck

"You have 10 seconds, any of you that take longer then 10 seconds will indeed meet there maker. If you dont believe me try me... " Each of you can tell she means it 

As you obey, if you choose too and trust me if you refuse, we will be saying a very fond and rapid farewell which involves a bolt round and your charactors head. I want to know what your feeling who you blame and the contents of your pockets

She continues pacing in front of you her tone mocking

"I go away for two seconds and you children think its time to have a sword fight do you?"

"At the very point I am bragging to the palatine that my squad should be defending the most vulnerable point. That they comprise the elite unit upon this ship and should be alongside the inquisitor in guarding the prisoner, you decide to shame yourselves, this whole squad and me."

"I am furious..." she mutters and you sense the forboding in her voice "and each of you know how i take out my rage upon insolent children"

Each of you remembers the grueling exercise regime she put you through the first time you shamed her

"Pushups, until i tell you to stop, and let us say i wont be making a hasty return"

"You," she turns over her shoulder and snaps her fingers at one of the inquisitors men, that you havent seen before. His face the splitting image of the bear like man yet he is smaller and terribly thin, mischief dancing in his eyes, a bundle of books in his arms.

It seems in her rage Selene has no idea who she is talking to

"Watch them, if the push up is not fully complete, a swift kick in the ribs is the primary punishment"

With that she storms off and returns to the circle of sisters

The inquisitors man looks dazedly before moving in front of you and saying his voice hushed

"Bloody hell that is one bitch i dont want to cross, come on chop chop."


Inadvertently selene has offered you the chance to quiz the inquisitors retinue about your mission, the astartes and anything you dont already know. I want you all to ask him one question, and make them varied. he will answer them all in my next post. Also what do you think of Selene's punishment, especially those innocent of any crime. Is the punishment fair?

_________________________________________________________________

Overall some very nice posts and excellent interplay, though reading through your posts to check how they sound could indeed benefit many of your posts.

I'm really pleased with you all, its been a fantastic start to the rp


----------



## Broguts

Davis got on his knees and hastily emptied his pockets; a flask containing whiskey, he hoped she wouldn't see it, some rations, a few toothpicks, a flashlight, and his weapons, the hellgun and a knife. He then lied on the ground and awaited further instructions. he thought to himself "If anyone should do this its that fucking praetorian, bloody nobels never do anything good." He remembered the incedent, hearing it outside, then the man came to the door, "Good for nothing."

He then, when instructed, began doing push-ups, he noticed the person who was instructed to watch them and asked, (with several pauses between push-ups) "What are we, ungh, going to be, agh, doing once we, ugh, get there?"


----------



## High_Seraph

Mitja turned when he heard the sound of the bolter clip entering the pistol and all the color left his face. _Oh God-Emperor no!,_ thought Mitja, _Please say she didn't hear anything._ But of course she did and they had to remove all weapons and empty thier pockets. Davis was the first to comply and Mitja wasn't far behind him. 

Mitja unhooked his Hellgun, removed the holster carrying his hell pistol and the sheath containing his knife. When Mitja emptied his pockets he found another pack of iho-sticks. _Why now?_ Mitja moans inside his head, _Selene's going to make me do more laps for this._ Mitja then got on his face and put hands behind his back. 

As Mitja started to do his push-ups, he reflected that Jill, Farak, Theo and Thadius were blameless so they shouldn't really have to do any punishment. However they also didn't try to stop Heydrich or anyone else so Mitja could see Selene's sense of it.

*"What are we, ungh, going to be, agh, doing once we, ugh, get there?"*

Mitja hears davis ask this and realises that the person Selene ordered to watch them was one of the Inquisitor's retinue. _"What is the reason she wasn't executed when she was caught?"_ Mitja stopped doing push-ups for a second to ask the question that was bothering him since she came on the ship. After the question Mitja huriedly continued doing push-ups hoping to avoid getting kicked in the ribs and making Selene even more mad at the squad or himself.


----------



## CaptainFatty

Theo sat back, enjoying the show. He disliked Heydrich, but never started a fight with him. There was no point really - the nobles he knew back home were all the same. He was always quite amused when someone else started Heydrich though. _Damn this is good...oh shit!_ The jerky fell from Theo's mouth as he saw Selene walk up, loading her bolter. His stomach tensed when she pointed it at Heydrich, it was impossible to tell whether she would pull the trigger or not. Part of him wanted her to do it, to remove the one thing holding their squad back. The other part knew that she wouldn't and that a harsh punishment was coming their way, whether they were involved or not.

*"This is how this is going to work, your all going to lie face down on the floor placing your weapons and the contents of your pockets in front of you, your hands behind your backs. I want that coat too boy"* Selene adds jabbing the bolter into the back of Heydrich's neck.

Theo carefully placed his Hellgun, Hellpistol and combat knife on the ground before emptying his pockets - two more packets of grox jerky, a small book on the Lectitio Divinitatus, an unopened pack of lho sticks and a lighter that looks like it has never been used. She ordered them to do push-ups and called one of the inquisitors men to watch over them, seemingly unaware or uncaring of who she was talking to.

After a few push-ups, Theo's curiosity got the better of him and he asked the question that everybody wanted an answer for.

"What is code 6?" he asked before quickly resuming his push-ups.


----------



## The Brass Lord

*"This is how this is going to work, your all going to lie face down on the floor placing your weapons and the contents of your pockets in front of you, your hands behind your backs. I want that coat too boy"* When Soren heard that, he took everything out of his pockets. pack of iho sticks, lighter, remote detonator for his charges among other things. finally, he grabbed his satchel of his explosives. hesitating, he put them down gently,and lay face down on the floor. when he heard the orders for punishment, he numbly did as he was told. As he went up and down, he asked the guy who was watching him. *"Why Ack is there argh an Astares ugh guarding this  blargh particular heretic?"*

"Aw, that stupid prig Heydricn made us do these pushups, there will be reckoning for this, Heydrich." Soren thought bitterly.


----------



## Shadow Hawk

Yngvi overheard Heydrich and some of the others arguing. He took a quick glance. A glimmer of light from Heydrich's sabre alerted him. He took a tight grip around his own knife ready to draw it as soon as Heydrich made a move. A loud bolter shot exploded in his ears. He quickly let go of the knife and looked for the source. _Selene. I should've known._ 
*
"This is how this is going to work, your all going to lie face down on the floor placing your weapons and the contents of your pockets in front of you, your hands behind your backs. I want that coat too boy"*

Yngvi laid his hellgun, hellpistol and combat knife on the floor. He also emptied his pockets which stored a lighter, even though he didn't smoke, a small penknife and a length of rope which he had carried since he was orphaned. He knew he wasn't to blame for the argument but nontheless, he was here doing pushups. He was starting to dislike this Heydrich even though he had not know him for long. Pushups were not so much of a deal for Yngvi, he didn't mind doing them, it gave him time to reflect.

"What exactly has this heretic done?" Yngvi questioned as he continued his pushups.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Farak had stood dazed, still thinking of the beautiful woman. The image of her, pleading and vulnerable, toyed with Farak's mind, playing him like a violin. He had to find out more, he didn't know what, but just ... _something_, so he didn't feel so helpless. 

Farak hadn't notice the argument start, and turned round to see blades drawn. *"Woah woah woah, hold it a second guys!"* said Farak, anxiously. He didn't want to see anyone get hurt. Just as the arguing reached a climax, Farak heard the click of a boltgun behind him. Whirling round, he saw the stern face of Selene's face. She advanced on Heydrich, telling the squad angrily to stop bickering.

Hearing Selene reprimanding his friends hurt Farak, and, as he emtpied his black leather gloves, half-eaten energy-bar, and spare change of out his pockets, Farak spoke to Selene, *"I'm sorry, Mistress Selene, it was me. I spoke out of turn, and it stirred up everyone. It couldn't have been long before my lack of respect for my squadmates turned them to violence. I'm sorry."* said Farak, laying his hellgun next to his change, and lying down.

Farak started doing his press-ups, working at them solidly. He saw the man who was part of the Inqusitor's retinue walk over, and asked, between press-ups, *"Sir, *huf* what exactly, *huff* is code 6? *huff* "*, his thoughts on the prisoner once again.


----------



## Lust God Flunky

Errol sighed as he heard the magazine being inserted into the firearm. He'd heard the sound many times before, mostly in similar situations.

*"This is how this is going to work, your all going to lie face down on the floor placing your weapons and the contents of your pockets in front of you, your hands behind your backs. I want that coat too boy."*

Errol did as he was told, laying out his Hellgun, pistol and knife before him. He searched his pockets, finding the opened pack of lho-sticks, a second opened pack and an unopened one, a lighter, rations and flashlight. He placed them on the ground in front of him, and waited for Selene to walk off. As she did, he quickly lit a lho-stick and began his push-ups. 

He saw Theo next to him, the unopened pack of sticks lying next to his other belongings. Making a mental note to ask Theo if he was going to smoke them, he looked up to the Inquisitor's henchman, "So, _ugh_, what's an Astartes doing, _ugh_, with you?"

He could feel the smoke wafting up into his face and stinging his eyes after asking the question and spit it out on the deck under his chest, doing a few extra low push-ups to put it out with his carapace armor. He also heard Farak take the blame for the incident, saying that it was he who started it and Errol made another mental note to repay the favor at some time.

As the push-ups continued, Errol glared over to Heydrich, _That fragger pulled a sword on his own squadmate, on me. Telling Selene won't help any, but we have got to adjust that girl's attitude._


----------



## Lord Ramo

Jill was caught off guard by Heydrichs sudden injection into the convosation. Am I not allowed my own views? Just because he is of noblebirth? She thought. She caught his eye for a second and saw him wink at her. She merely accepted what he said and went back to her daydreaming, when yet again she was rudely awakened by Heydrich pulling out his sword. She turned and looked at him as he held it to her team-mates chin, and she took an involuntary step back. She stopped however as she heard the cold metallic click as a bolt shot into the chamber and she turned around to see Selene standing there, bolter pointed at Heydrich.

Jill was glad to see that Selene was defusing the situation. Until she told everyone in the squad to drop to the floor and empty their pockets. Jill cursed as she emptied her pockets and moved her first aid kit and helmet off her back. Jill knew better then to argue and immediatly set about the task, a curse forming on her lips. She couldn't really blame anyone, as more than one person had been involved and the nobleman may have been provoked. Jill didn't know and she didn't care, she just concentrated on her push ups till she was told to stop or until she was violently sick everywhere. Preferebly the former of the two she thought to herself.

She looked up at the man watching them while Selene returned back to the sisters. She knew that Selene had no idea but she had ordered a member of the inquisition what to do in her rage. Jill heard all the others asking questions and decided to do the same. *"What is your primary role in the inquisitors squad? I presume that you do reseach for him.."*


----------



## Medic Marine

"what in the..." Thadius' voice trailled off as he watched the sabre get drawn. He hadn't been paying paying close attention but quickly realized the noble was being... a noble. Thadius continued his lean on the wall, taking this juncture to turn off vox and then loosen the straps. Selena was gonna be irate and he would need it off when punishment came. The click of a bolt pistol hearlded their punishment. 

As Selena addressed the aquad Thadius moved closer to the group, and began emptying his pockets. Lighter, flash light, uplifting primer series one and two, a repair kit for the vox and a lether bound book bearing the aquella and sigal of the Schola Progenium. He flipped the vox over his head with the hell gun magnitized to the right side and got to the down position. He looked over to Errol as they began. Errol didn't stop Farak from taking the blame but it didn't seem to matter. 

"Seems rather generous of her, don't you think Errol?" Thadius spoke lowly around grunts from the push ups. "Section two protocol 2.8, Those that would raise a hand against their brothers in the service of the Emperor do so under the gile of heresy." Thadius shrugged and continued the methodical up down motion as Errol raised an eye brow at him. 

Thadius looked up at the grizziled man left to superentend them and their punishment. He seemed distant and for a moment Thadius felt something pull at the back of his mind, a weak grasp pull and fall away, he looked away from the man as the sensation fell away. Shaking his head he cleared his thoughts anf continued with his push ups. 

"Hey... why so few cohorts for the inquisitor? seems to me that most a recoreded in Schola Progenium records as having 6-10, little on the light side ain't it?" The man's gaze pasted over him and Thadius looked away. The feeling did not return and Thadius was greatful.


----------



## Lust God Flunky

*"Seems rather generous of her, don't you think Errol?"* Thadius spoke lowly around grunts from the push ups. *"Section two protocol 2.8, Those that would raise a hand against their brothers in the service of the Emperor do so under the gile of heresy."*

Errol looked over to Thadius and raised an eyebrow at him. Though the push-ups were still being done with ease, he could feel his arms beginning to fatigue. He continued his steady rythm of push-ups, more out of a fear of Selen's discipline rather than any feelings of obligation to the punishment and lowered his eyebrow at Thadius, *"How do you remember all of this? I can only remember the big offenses and their punishment, not their section and protocol numbers."*


----------



## Medic Marine

Thadius felt the burn in his arms as he continued push ups. Errol's reply was a sound one, and he was at a fork in the road he could either open up to the squad or shun them forever. Thadius grimaced as he pushed up again. "thank the GOD EMPEROR he had been allowed to remove the vox.

"Schola Progenium, Commisar selection program, I was selected but not allowed to finish the program and graduate." Thadius grimaced and glanced at Errol. He was unsure if he should tell people and stopped. "I just want to serve the emperor in a pure manor worthy of his name." 

Thadius looked to the ground and began to focuss on his push ups. 
To live in peace is to know death, to die in battle is to know peace. Thadius began reciting the verse in his head as he continued and faded into the routine of punishment.


----------



## High_Seraph

Mitja heard Errol and Thadius talking and thought to himself _I hope the Inquisitor's man doesn't tell Selene we were talking._ The pushups were starting to take thier toll on Mitja's arms making them shake with fatigue. _I hope Selene doesn't make us run laps in full-kit again,_ thought Mitja, _She is certainly mad enough at everyone to do that._ Remembering the first time he shamed Selene, Mitja's stomach reflexed in agony at the sheer physical exhaustion.


----------



## CommissarHorn

With his last cigarette just finishing, Lersel tried to get into a more comfortable position as he lay on his elbows. Suddenly Heydrich drew out his prized sword and was aiming it at another member of the squad.

Heydrich and himself had hated each other the first moment they had met, back at the academy, yet the resentment did not last long as they both acknowledged each other’s common qualities; Heydrich’s forceful pride and Lersel’s unshakable principles. Although very opposite characters, their hate was replaced with friendship and had left behind a residue of mutual rivalry. 

Smiling, Lersel understood the burning fire of Heydrich’s pride and if push came to shove, he would defend his unlikely friend from danger. _Before he moves his sword, my fist will be in his dumb face._

Before he could move, Selene was behind Heydrich holding a bolter.* “…Your all going to lie face down on the floor placing your weapons and the contents in front of you…” * _Ha ha ha, trust Big Sister to come at the right time._

Chucking the objects of his pockets and his bag in front of him, Lersel cursed. _Ah, I forgot to leave the comic book behind. Screw it, its not a punishment I can’t take._

Pushing up, Lersel looked over at Heydrich. _He looks angry. It’ll pass, warranted I can persuade those girls from 8th Company to come over for a visit._

The Bear Man looked like he wasn’t in a hurry to go anywhere and he wasn‘t an Officer. Sitting up, Lersel shoved the wooden end of his paintbrush into his mouth and before the Bear Man could reply, he stood, grabbing Mitja’s fresh packet of Iho-sticks at the same time. *“Listen, your Inquisition right? Your bloody huge and I see you like to read. Do you smoke? My friend here happens to have a fresh packet of sticks, he’s trying to quit you see and its no good if they lie beside him like that. Hey, that’s an idea, how about you take em?” * Lying back onto his stomach, his hands in push-up position, Lersel smiled. *“We execute each and every order, even if it costs us our lives you see, but what Big Sister didn’t order was how many and how hard. Right?”*

Lying on his stomach smiling, Lersel made no effort to move. He was waiting for the Bear’s foot to smash into him. The trade of an Iho-stick packet for easy push-ups wasn’t very good, but Lersel really couldn’t be bothered doing any PA. If it worked, the squad would get an easy punishment before Big Sister returned yet if it failed, the golden haired idiot who couldn’t control his lazy habits would get the shit beaten out of him. Actually, it was better than he thought. _Any second now. _


----------



## CaptainFatty

Theo was tempted to stand up and kick Lersel in the ribs himself. Dishonoring their Sister squad leader, attempting to bribe a ranked member of an Inquisitorial staff AND standing up for that noble scumbag who would dare draw a blade against a comrade. But that would be disobeying an order. _Shooting him would be administering the Emperors law._ The thought was very appealing to Theo right now and his gaze turned slowly to his pistol. Instead he pulled his eyes from the gun - Selene had let him live for now and that was enough.

"Lersel you idiot, return those damn smokes and start your damn push-ups," Theo said, his anger rising at these displays of unprofessionalism. He hadn't minded Heydrich's outburst until Lersel spoke out and ruined the whole thing - the punishment wasn't too bad and less than they deserved. And they were, in Selene's eyes, the best unit on the ship. They had pretty much ruined that for her.

_Yeah, I should have shot him._


----------



## Medic Marine

"General order fifteen of the emperial creed," Thadius gasped for breaths around the push ups and forced speach. "Shirking will be met with equal or double the punishment dealt, failure to comply is an act of heresy against the comanding officer, then hence the God Emperor himself, consitered an executional offense by any commisar." Thadius groanded the last phrase and glared at the inquistional man. He glared with a fire from within, how could an inquisitional agent neglect that act of defiance.


----------



## dark angel

Heydrich didn’t fear death. He didn’t fear the cold Bolt-Pistol pressing into the back of his throat, prickling at his skin. What he did fear was failure in the eyes of his Praetorian brethren. Thankfully however, there were none about. For that reason alone, he felt no fear alone. He did comply when the tough feminine voice ordered him to give over his braided scarlet coat. he bit down on his lip doing so, counting to seven methodically in his mind. When it reached seven, he began to pull his arms free and wriggle his noble frame free. His arms slipped out easily, and he let it drop into his arched hands, and he turned, his lips pursed and gave it over.

He felt…._Naked_. He then went down, sliding onto his front, fingers clawing on the cold metal decking. His pockets were empty bar a small medallion. And Heydrich certainly wasn’t digging around for that, when the threatening old whore was already gone. His placed the palms of both hands wide, digging the tips of his feet into the decking behind him. He tensed his muscles, feeling blood within his legs tighten and pushed himself up. One….Two…..Three…..He chose not to speak, eschewing it for silence. 

He would not let himself get punished for the idiotic behaviour. Those curs in his Squad would pay, that he vowed. Each and everyone of them..


----------



## High_Seraph

_Lersel you bastard,"_ Mitja says to him when Lersel grabbed his iho pack, _"I am not quiting you lazy fether."_ Mitja stops doing push ups and grabs his last pack back. Mitja saw Heydrich comply with Selene's orders and was a bit shocked to see the noble tack of his beloved great coat. _That bastard'll want revenge on Errol and me most like,_ thought Mitja seeing Heydrich biting his lip. _Damn hope the inquisitor guy doesn't tell Selene i stoped push ups for a pack of iho-sticks or kicks me in the ribs._ Mitja thought as he started to do the pushups quicker even though his arms were burning with fatigue.


----------



## deathbringer

(Horn it isnt the bear like man, they are identical facially yet different, this one is small and skinny, he is his brother)

The inquisitors man smiles down at your barrage of questions surreptitiously stooping with a shy look over at the group of sisters, a wary eye upon Selene, and picks up a half empty pack of cigarettes.

Lersel none the less you find the boot clattering into your ribs as the inquisitors man places the pile of books in his arms upon the floor and parks his arse upon them with a soft sigh.

The ciggy jiggles in his mouth as he lights up and takes a drag 

"An inquisitive bunch, but you seem to be good lads" and another drag sends a small smile over his face "and smoking doesn't suit silence"

"Well where to begin, code 6 means fuck all to me, the ordo hereticus security codes go from 1-5 as you well know, so this code 6 is probably an extra level of security. This prisoner is a handful which le, so you'll probably be glad of it when the shit hits the fan, which leads nicely into your other questions."

He smiles down, giving Lersel a playful nudge in the ribs winking down at you before continuing.

"The heretical bitch is the leader of a tzeentchian sect group, but hell she isn't the top, she is an alpha class psyker, the bees knees yet still a pawn of a still greater power, yet she is a pawn that knows something, something is locked in her brain that the evil powers fear we might found out. Why we have an astartes, bloody hell im glad we did. Our path of this sect lead us to a plot to infiltrate the Ultramar system with psykers, already under the thrall of chaos and thus infiltrate the ultramarines. Thus we went to Ultramar, warning the Ultramarines by astropathic message. When we arrived the Chapter Master had already moved to destroy the threat, yet we were tasked to investigate further. We found 2 more sects, all connected to the first, but from interrogation we found links to terra, titan, mars and for some reason the planet below us. So here we came, bringing our ultramarine friend with us, as a favour from the lord of maccrage himself. Hence the astartes."

He gave a small shudder

"I am sure glad he was there though, for she and her henchmen were a handful and a half, a couple of shots from his bolt pistol, our sniper and the untouchable and we subdued them, and took the leader prisoner."

"As for the retinue size we are fairly large, plus one was killed as we transported the prisoner, shot through the head. Tragedy, he was a good man. As for me, I am no reader I am merely a lackey for our good inquisitor's savant, my brother is the fighter, he gained my fathers muscles, i gained my mothers delicate frame and uncanny reactions. I'm the pilot."

He threw the cigarette to the ground and stubbed it out with his toe before standing once more as a battered old figure moved down the ramp.

"Our savant" he muttered cursing as Selene returns, sweeping over too you and snatching the cigarettes from his hand, her own boot flicking out into Lersel's side.

"Leave us"

She snaps at the inquisitors man whose eyes widen in half exasperation, half amusement before she turns her attention on Lersel

"Don't be a smart arse prick"

Weaving between you she picks up all the packets of cigarettes, Heidrich's coat and Soren's bombs.

"You two will receive these treasures back when I think you deserve them, you drew weapons upon your squad mates, I will not take such shit from anyone."

She shrugged the coat over her power armour with a sadistic smile placing the bombs round her neck before addressing the rest of the squad

"Due to your display we will be stationed outside hanger bay C instead of patrolling the outer walls as I had intended. We have to hold for exactly 72 hours before we transfer the prisoner to an ordo xenos strike cruiser which bears the legendary grey knights. In that time however the inquisitor does suspect someone will try take us down, the important thing is that they do not succeed."

"Now come!" you follow her, stuffing everything into your pockets holstering your weapons and moving out of the hall down the corridors to the gate of bay C.

(JUST A NOTE: Passing through one of the other bays is the only method of getting through to Bay D thus it is maximum security and is where the prisoner will be held. Bay C is at one end of a cross roads. One corridor leads to the kitchens, One to the hanger and one goes on a loop around the outer wall of the ship to the weapon batteries)

You take up positions watching each corridor weapons out and ready hearing the ships engine kick into life, feeling the engine quiver, the floors vibrating beneath your feet.

_72 hours till the meeting_

You are forced to stand there, no breaks nothing, every conversation resulting in a sharp bark from Selene. Each of you has to find a method to pass the time. Describe yours!!!

Plus remember nobody has any cigarettes, those of you with heavy smoking habits may struggle more.

After 15 hours selene switches watch and allows you all 3 hours sleep before you are on once more same place same mind numbing routine.


_48 hours till the meeting_

Yet this one is broken broken by an alarm, the booms of gunfire and the sounds of screaming.

After the monotony it must be a shock a relief, are you scared at the possibility of fighting, are those of you who have lost possessions seeing this as a chance to regain them.

Suddenly there is the click of an intercom and the voice of the Palatine booms through the ship

"Sisters, our enemies have released boarding torpedoes.... They are coming..."
_________________________________________________________________
For all of you it is your first combat in space. I want a little reflection, who do you think has the guts to attack a black ship, are you suddenly glad of the experienced Selene's presence.

Now guys this doesn't look like much of an update and the battle is coming soon but remember this is about your charactor and each of your charactor has alot to think about. The punishment (Heydrich and Soren in particular the loss of things you love, are you determined for revenge or repentence) , the strict Selene, lack of sleep lack of nicotine. Give a detailed post on your emotional state of mind, are you fragile scared.

I want 100 odd words. I want you to really think about it not just post a short one, really try and dig deep into your charactors mind. 

______________________________________________________________

If you have any questions pm me thanks for taking part


----------



## Lord Ramo

Jill dug into the last of her reserves just as Selene started marching over. The Inquisitors man answered all their questions, he was the pilot of the Inquisitors ship. Jill wanted to ask another question just as Selene returned and told the man to leave. She watched as she kicked out and hit Lersel, must have hurt seeing as she wore power armour. She then weaved through them all and picked up every cigarette, Heydrich's coat and Soren's bombs. Jill had nothing really in her pockets anyway so nothing was taken from her.


Jill turned over onto her back and took a deep breath, before slowly getting to her feet. She was tired from all the push ups and wanted nothing more than rest. Jill knew they would not get that, the prisoner was too important and they would have to stay alert.

"Due to your display we will be stationed outside hanger bay C instead of patrolling the outer walls as I had intended. We have to hold for exactly 72 hours before we transfer the prisoner to an ordo xenos strike cruiser which bears the legendary grey knights. In that time however the inquisitor does suspect someone will try take us down, the important thing is that they do not succeed." Selene said, the faint edge of annoyance at their behaviour creeping into her voice. 

Jill swore silently to herself at this, the bay was only accessible by a cross road, but this meant that the squad would be watching several directions at once. She was also worried, the fact that the inquisitor thought that someone would attack the ship to reclaim the prisoner? It was mental, who would attack an Inquisition black ship. She heard Selene order them to move out and picked up the contents of her pockets, a few pieces of candy and packed her first aid kit and helmet, replacing them back on her hip. She finally grabbed her hellgun, hell pistol and knife and followed Selene out of hanger bay D. When they reached the cross road Jill took up position watching the kitchen entrance. She leant against the wall and simply stared. Selene would not allow them to talk. Suddenly the ship started to Lurch forward and Jill felt the floor underneath them start to vibrate. She knew that this was going to be the longest few days of her life so far.

_72 hours till the meeting_

Jill moved a hand up to her hair, allowing it to twirl and play with the few strands of hair that weren't made up into her ponytail. She was bored, they would be here for fifteen hours with Selene riding their asses, not allowing them to talk or take a break. Jill needed something to distract her that Selene wouldn't notice and punish her for. She started to recite every bone in the human body in her mind. She went through everything that she knew about medicine. It was a good waste of time, but not enough to fill up the 15 hours before sleep. She slowly unzipped her first aid bag and brought out her fathers scalpel. The one that had his name inscribed upon. She stared at it and watched as the light reflected off it and shone. Finally after what seemed an age Selene allowed them time to sleep. Jill was exhausted and collapsed and was almost instantly asleep. She only awoke thanks to Selene, kicking her up. Soon they were back at the mind numbing boredom.

_48 hours till the meeting_

A loud explosion awoke Jill from her idle daydreaming and alarms flared into life. She could her screams and gunfire. They echoed around the corridors and Jill grabbed her hellgun, resting at her side. She brought it up and aimed down the iron sights of the weapon, scanning back and forth for any target. But there was none. Yet. Jill felt fear as she had never felt fear before. She had been afraid when her father had died, scared for her future. However Jill had never felt fear before on this grand scale. Who would dare attack an Inquisition ship of the Holy Emperor? Suddenly the Palatine voice boomed throughout the ship. "Sisters, our enemies have released boarding torpedoes.... They are coming..." Jill swallowed and a hand shot up to her hair again. Suddenly she didn't want to be here. Anywhere but here. She wanted to be with her family. She looked around her squad and suddenly felt safe however. This she was sure was her family now, whether everyone agreed or not was another matter, but she was sure that she would prevail and survive with them by her side. She was glad that they had the tough Battle Sister Selene with them. She would guide them along the right path and make sure, no matter what that the prisoner would not escape this ship.


----------



## The Brass Lord

"No, my bombs, my precious." Soren sobbed, and then muttered *You will pay, Heydrich and Selene, All of those who caused this will pay * His eyes suddenly filled with a burning hate for a moment, but then were replaced with a blank look. He obediently followed Selene when told, picking up his weapons as he went, and stood weapon raised when told. He stayed there, his face blank. but deep inside, there was an inferno of hate and fury. He took his combat knife out, and inspected it. upon its hilt were the numbers 0:09. That had always helped him calm down before, and he calmed down a bit, but not much. It was hard to tell how angry Soren was now, but there were signs, signs that only a trained medic could see. He watched Jill with that selfsame blank look on his face. When Selene finally let them sleep, Soren hit his bunk and slept, the blank look on his face still. He woke up precisely 3 hours later, and went back to staring blankly at Jill.

48 Hours till meeting
The Sound of an explosion woke Soren from his shock. he heard the Palatine voice boom throughout the ship. "Sisters, our enemies have released boarding torpedoes... They are coming." His head spun. "Who would attack?" but in his heart he knew. "other forces of Chaos I'd bet." he muttered. "I can feel it." He reached for his satchel, but then remembered where all of his explosives went. "Fuck." Soren muttered. *My children might have been useful, and I doubt our bitch leader knows how to use them, oh well.* a grin came to his face, and his eyes filled with laughter.


----------



## Lust God Flunky

Errol continued his push-ups, many were lazy push-ups as the Inquisitor's man answered their questions. Hearing heavy boot steps approaching, his push-ups seemed much more enthusiastic as the fear of a power armored boot in the ribs gave him a much needed boost. He almost welcomed Selene's return, eager to be finished with his push-ups, until he saw her gauntleted hand reach down and pick up his three packs of lho-sticks. Errol's eye began to twitch, his mind racing with images of how awful he would be until he had another stick. His shock lasted for only a moment before Selene gave the ready order and he quickly complied.

He picked up his hellgun, knife and hellpistol each one finding their place on his combat webbing like they had magnets on them. His rations, lighter and other odds and ends also find their previous locations and he follows Selene and the rest of the squad down through the hangar. On his way out, he picks up a large, heavy looking wrench, placing it on a loop at his waist next to his knife.

Following the squad to the cross roads of corridors, he looked to Selene for his orders. She ordered a 15 hour watch followed by a 3 hour rest period. Upon hearing this, Errol began to tense up, his fingers drumming against the foregrip of his hellgun and his foot steadily tapping against the deck. He looked around at the corridors and took up a position next to Theo and Mitja.

_72 Hours Until Rendezvous_
Sweat beaded up on Errol's forehead, a side effect of the lack of nicotine his system was accustomed to having. He tried to think of something else, but all he could think about were his lho-sticks. Every extra pocket was checked for another pack, his boots were checked, he even checked his hellgun for another pack or a stray stick but to no avail. His fingers played with the fire selector on his weapon, constantly switching it back between full-auto and semi-auto and then back again. He nursed a growing disdain for Heydrich, but found it hard to concentrate on even that as his limbs grew increasingly more nervous and achy.

Finally, he resorted to pacing back and forth before an idea struck him.
He turned to Selene, "*Ma'am, permission to find material to use for barricades or cover.*"

When it came time for his 3 hours of rest, Errol found it hard to sleep, his head was pounding and he kept tapping a foot or his fingers against the deck. He eventually walked over to Jill and made a motion of jamming a needle into his arm, hoping she would catch his meaning of asking for a pain killer. Satisfied with her response, he returns to trying to sleep.

_48 Hours Until Rendezvous_
An explosion jolted Errol from his constant thoughts of smoking while strangling Heydrich. At first, he thought that a blood vessel had finally ruptured from a lack of nicotine. Regardless, his hellgun was in his hand and the stock pressed to his shoulder in a couple of hearbeats, purely from reflex. Then he heard the Palatine's voice boom throughout the ship. "Sisters, our enemies have released boarding torpedoes... They are coming."

Excitement replaced nervous, achy muscles and the constant urge for a cigarette. He brought his hellgun up and released the safety, he was eager to put his training into action. He made a mental check of where his other weapons were, checking the safety on his pistol to make sure it was off and scanning the corridors for possible way to outflank an approaching enemy. Looking at his other squadmates, he saw a mix of emotions, but he was ready to fight, protect and die for all of them, even Heydrich. 

He glanced lastly at Selene, "*Ma'am, I mean no disrespect, but perhaps those charges would be more useful deployed in the corridors?*"

Looking back down the sights of his hellgun again, he whispered to himself, "C'mon you whoresons, bring it on. We're ready for you."


----------



## High_Seraph

Mitja continues doing push-ups nd listening to the Inquisitor's pilot when Selene walks up and snaps at him to leave. *DAMN IT! She's taking everyones sticks!* Mitja thinks to himself, *And of course I'm going to have to stand guard now without any smokes.* Mitja sees Slene take Heydrich's coat and Soren' s bombs, *That will cause tension between Soren and her no doubt, Heydrich will play along until he gets that damn coat back which he prizes even over any of us,*Mitja thought a little darkly. Mitja reattaches his knife to his belt along with his pistol. Mitja's arms start to twitch ith fatigue from doing pushups when Mitja tries to pick up his hellgun. *God-Emperor I will not fail and shame myself anymore!* Mitja prays to himself and hooks the hellgun aroundhis torso and lets it hang.

_72 hours before the meeting_
When the squad reaches the assigned corridor Mitja takes up position looking down the corridor to the hangar they just left. Leaning back against the wall Mitja goes over an old cypher he used at the schola, _Access binary one when safety protocol 68-alpha engages then overload with junk from trashbin d-7 to gain acsess and change duty rosters._ Mitja says very softly to help pass the time. *Damn Selene! I really need a smoke.* Mitja smiles as he thinks about smoking *Wait I have another pack in my room, at least I think I do.* Mitja continues to himself. Mitja continues thinking about where he hid the last pack he had if it wasn't smoked already, *Maybe under the pillow or was it in the drawer? No wait, damn it that was my last pack!* 

Selene walks up and dismisses everyone for 3 hours of sleep. *God-Emperor be praised! I thought she was going to make us stand there for a full day before we got to rest,* Mitja thinks to himself. Mitja heads to his room to look for any last iho-stick he may have lost or forgotten about. When Mitja gets to his quarters he tears the place apart looking for one last smoke before hitting the rack. He unfortunately doesn't find any. Mitja then just collapses in full armour near his bed.

_ 48 hours before the meeting_
_"I'm awake!"_ Mitja yelps as Selene kicks Mitja in his ribs. Mitja then grabs a quick ration bar before hurrying to the corridor and taking up position looking down to the hangar again. *I really need a smoke maybe Errol has one he can spare?* Mitja thinks to himself when he hears gunfire on the black ship. *Is someone actually attacking us?* Mitja thinks increduasly. "Sisters, our enemies have released boarding torpedoes.... They are coming..." Mitja reacts nervuosly grabbing his hellgun and holding it firm and steady to his shoulder he then acticates the targeter. _"Corridor clear!"_ Mitja says remembering old training for encounters on ships. Mitja spares a quick look at Jill hoping she doesn't get hurt when the fighting starts.


----------



## deathbringer

(Just a mini update for you..... may i add I'm going to assume that you asked about the barricades and the charges at 48 hours..... just makes things easier)

@Errol: Selene gives you an appraising look as the sirens ring around her. 


"4 of you, go grab tables, chairs, anything you can find from the mess. As for the charges"

She clips you round the ear, yet you see it as more playful then deliberately meant to hurt.

"Don't get too clever We are very close to the outer wall and directly below the weapon batteries and ammunition stores. As much as I'd like to cover my arse I wont take the risk of tearing the whole ship in two"

Her smile flickers as she looks at your worn eyes and she reaches into a pcoket of Heydrich's coat and slams a pack of Iho sticks into your chest with enough force to make you choke.

"They'll kill you, but if your half fucking dieing for a smoke, the enemy will. I'd rather it was the former."

As you snatch them she pushes you away

"But be quick about it"

(I know you couldn't have known about the positioning of the corridor Lust God and great innovative thinking but i have my own use for the charges later in the rp. Added the 4 you pick to go with you are your own choice as are what you pick up and bring back)


----------



## Lust God Flunky

Errol lights a lho-stick and flashes Selene a quick grin and a hasty salute. He was glad that she had allowed him to go get materials for barricades, it would greatly improve their chances of surviving an assault at the crossroads and he was more than a little relieved to have a pack of sticks again. He was proud of himself, there was no doubt about that, but he quickly pushed the pride down and concentrated on the new task at hand.

Looking at the squad, he points to four of his squad mates, "Mitja, Theo, Farak and Thadius. Let's get to the kitchen, there's bound to be plenty of heavy tables, chairs and counters to use for cover. And you heard the madam, let's be quick about it."

With that, Errol starts moving off towards the kitchen on the double, his hellgun at the ready and his posture filled with confidence, most likely because of the burning lho-stick in his lips.


----------



## Broguts

Davis watched as the sister took all of the contraband, he was surprised that she did not take his flask of whiskey, "Must of thought it was water." he said to himself. Hellgun at the ready, he marched to bay c.

74 hours till the meeting.

when they reached the corridor, he passed the time by going through all of his combat exercises, both on his home and here. He went thought the time he got to kill a rabid grox with his dad's highly customized, highly ancient stubgun. He was standing next to Jill, as he usually did, he seemed to like her better than most of the other squad, save Errol and Mitja, he always thought that Mitja was shady, but there was something, comforting about his presence, something he could not explain. When they were dismissed for sleep, Davis thought nothing of it, standard procedure. 

48 hours until the meeting

The explosion made Davis jump, he raised the hellgun to the nearest door and waited in that position until he was ordered otherwise.


----------



## The Brass Lord

Soren Marched over to Selene. "The sound of battle wakes me again, but remember, until I get my children back, I will go deeper and deeper into my shock, till you may never recover me." Soren whispered. "I am a twisted firestarter, I dont like to be separated from my tools. Heydrichs coat is a thing of wealth, status, and therefore useless here, but what you took from me is not a thing of wealth or status, it is what makes me unqiue of this squad more so than anything else. Can you wire my charges? the charges that I have made, acquired, stolen, and/or jury rigged? No I dont think you can. Mark my words, there will be reckoning for this." Soren moved away to resume his watch.

(Wow, Soren is twisted, crazy. how is not dead? how is he a Inquistorial Stormtrooper? how the fuck did they let this guy in?)


----------



## CaptainFatty

_Well that explains something..._Theo thought as the inquisitor answered their questions. He already knew code 6 would be bad, knowing the Ordo Hereticus security codes only go to 5 heightened this. Selene's arrival didn't heed any good news for Theo. The push-ups were no big deal to him – all this time and he was still going strong. It's the meat. He was also enjoying the mans company, never having talked to a pilot before. He felt a bitter disappointment when Selene grabbed his lho-sticks. He had won them in a game of 5 finger fillet against a sergeant from 5th squad even though he didn't smoke. They were a memento to his skill and the fact that he hadn't stabbed himself in a game for over a year.
*
"Due to your display we will be stationed outside hanger bay C instead of patrolling the outer walls as I had intended. We have to hold for exactly 72 hours before we transfer the prisoner to an Ordo Xenos strike cruiser which bears the legendary grey knights. In that time however the inquisitor does suspect someone will try take us down, the important thing is that they do not succeed." *

Theo didn't like the sound of that. While he wasn't bad at long, boring, monotonous tasks, it meant he wouldn't be able to open up his Hellgun for three days. Not the respect such a fine weapon deserved. Picking up his gear, he followed Selene to their position._ A crossroad. _Not the best place to be if they get boarded but the kitchen was nearby. He might get a chance to cook some fresh meat if they were given some time off. Which he knew they wouldn't. They never were with Selene. Which was why he was so surprised when he heard that their routine included a three hour sleep. 

_72 hours to the meeting_

_I can do this. _He thought as he stood there watching the way to the hangar. Removing his helmet, he finished the last of his opened jerky packet. After putting his helmet back on he pulled out his combat knife and began to play 5 finger fillet with himself. His hand was rested on a piece of cloth to protect the blade from the metal floor. _1-2-3-4-5-6-5-4-3-2-1-2-1-3-1-4-1-5-1-6-1-5-1-4-1-3-1-2-1. _The repetition was overpowered by the danger of the blade, bringing thoughts of combat into his mind._ It couldn't be too bad, I play dangerous games all the time, war can't be too different._ Only 2 hours had passed and the knife game had become stale. He spent the rest of the time looking down the corridor and at his weapons. When the guard was switched, he fell asleep almost straight away and was woken by a sharp kick to the ribs. Back to the crossroad.

_48 hours till the meeting_

“Fuck!” A loud explosion rocked the ship causing Theo to stab himself in his left middle finger. “lucky I barely use that one.”

His knife was in his holster almost straight away and the Hellgun at the ready. _I can do this._ Although his heart was racing, he felt ready, only a small fraction of him was worried. _The emperor protects._ He almost missed Errol ordering him to the kitchen.

“Good idea,” he said following Errol down the corridor and switching the safety off.


----------



## CommissarHorn

*“He he, that’s our Big Sister.”* Lersel coughed as her boot connected with his ribs. 

The Witch Hunter henchman turned out to be an alright guy and after answering the squad’s questions he stood up and left. Lersel wasn’t fussed about the punishment, push-ups he could do, but he also liked to get familiar with the personalities of others. The bribe was a test. _This guy is alright._

Now his new-found information was getting him kicked again. _Worth it._

Following Selene’s orders, his empty cigarette packet gone, Lersel walked beside his squad. Scanning the hanger behind his drooping eyelids, Lersel was impressed with the security. *“Heh.”*

This mission was getting better and better as they were ordered on 72 hour guard duty. Lersel loved guard duty, the perfect time to bum around and do nothing. Standing beside Selene, Lersel was drifting off to sleep, his face concealed by the helmet. Suddenly he noticed that he was about to snore. _What the hell?! I don’t snore! Shit! Is today a bad day or something?_ With the threat of snoring, Lersel could no longer fall asleep and was forced to stay awake. Staring at the ceiling, Lersel stood awake._ That’s a beautiful dark colour. Wonder if we can get to look outside, the stars are great today._

The squad was allowed 3 hours rest and taking off the helmet, Lersel dropped onto the floor. Placing his pack under his head, the blonde Storm Trooper reached into his pocket and produced a comic book. Lying on his back, the comic book held above his face, Lersel chewed on his paint brush happily. His sleepy dead eyes focused on the apparently children’s comic book.

It wasn’t long before he fell asleep, the book covering his face, and even shorter as he was woken up to start the second guard duty routine._ Argh, when can I ever sleep in?_
Suddenly gunshots and the crack of hell guns sounded, followed by screaming registered themselves to Lersel. _Already? Balls, and I was hoping for some more sleep._

*"Sisters, our enemies have released boarding torpedoes.... They are coming..."*

_He he, thanks for the details._ *“Wohoho guys, looks like the fun we‘ve been having has made someone jealous.” * _Who would attack a Black ship? These guys have gotta be something else if they think they can pull it off. _

Snatching up his hell gun, Lersel shoved his paint brush into his shirt pocket and clipped his helmet onto his head. *“Sorry, but this party is reserved for those on guard duty.”*
_
Lets kill them all and get this over-and done with already._


----------



## High_Seraph

_Looking at the squad, he points to four of his squad mates, "Mitja, Theo, Farak and Thadius. Let's get to the kitchen, there's bound to be plenty of heavy tables, chairs and counters to use for cover. And you heard the madam, let's be quick about it."
_

Mitja hears his name called and pulls his hellgun up and looks at Errol. *That bastard has an iho-stick!* flashes through Mitja's head as his eyes widen in silent begging for one. _"I'll take the lead,"_ Mitja says before heading towards the kitchen with a quarter of the squad. Mitja scans for anything out of place as his head moves from side to side, legs partially bent throughout moving to quickly advance, retreat or stop and kneel, hellgun tight to Mitja's shoulder, left hand clasping the stock so hard his knuckles turn white with the pressure, jaw tightly clenched at the thought of fighting.

_"Override Beta-86 at junction Pi-Zeta-4 to activate rune 2 and gain access to personal terminal,"_ Mitja mumbles under his breath in an attempt to calm his nerves. _"Once complete can get extra credits for iho-sticks."_ Mitja ends the cypher close to the kitchen.


----------



## Medic Marine

Thadius began picking himself off the floor. He stopped on hisknees and whiped his brow the the accumulated sweat. The gental motion began to ease the burning in his arms. "And thus through sweat and blood do I serve the Emperor and repay my debt to him for my deliverence" Thadius riased himself to full height and leaned back, thecracking of his vertibray. Cracking his neck thadius shook himself out and took a deep breath. 

As Selena turned around and began to cross the hangar he struggled into the vox caster and stuffed his gear into the pockets of his coat and web gear. switching the vox to active scan on primary channels he srpinted to within five paces if Selena. He activated the vox and secured the voice mask and began listening to the net. All the squaads were checking in and moving about. 
"Command actual this is Squad **** (what the hell is our squad name?) preceeding to Hangar C comabt ready,Oscar mike"
"Affirmative your oscar mike combat effective and ready, Selena kill anyone for your stunt?" 
"Thats negative, no casualties beyond pride"
"Very good continue with call sign hunter 6, Comand actual out"
"Very good Hunter six is active" Thadius listened ot the other squads get assigned call signs as the bridge made contact and established all crew locations.

"Ma'am, Call sign granted as hunter 6 by command actual, reports are up to speed and we are active" Will stay abreast of reports as they come in." Thadius looked in Selena's direction, she had made it clear how she wanted things done and he had learned to do it, quickly and right the first time. 

As the squad entered the Hangar the squad spread out and assumed positions as selena observed, Thadius followed her within five paces, he place was dangetr close to Selena at all time in case something was needed. He took up a stance at the door ot the kitchen over seeing the hangar and able to see the squad, he could report as needed and lend fire support. As Errol got his ihlos back he heard him volunteer Thadius for moving table and debree. _stellar... just stellar_

"Command actual, command acutal,Hunter 6 is on site. Perimiter up and armed"
"Hunter six s primed and deployed Command actual out" 

Thadius turned and followed Theo into the mess hall wondirng why Errol picked him...


----------



## Lord Ramo

Jill watched as Errol rounded up some volunteers and headed to the mess hall. She had given him a small dose of painkillers earlier, in their rest period, not wanting for his combat abilities to be impaired by the painkillers. She saw that Theo had stabbed his finger with his knife, and just before he left, Jill insisted she take a quick look at it. It was her job after all. Satisfied she gave Theo the thumbs up and moved back to watching the corridors for any sign of movement. 

Jill searched through her webbing looking for her small attachable sight for her Hellgun. It could prove to be useful in a fire fight. She felt her fingers tap it in one of her pockets, and quickly wrapped them around it and pulled it out. She attached it to the shot and calibrated it before relaxing a little more. She was unsure to how well she would preform in the coming battle. She was a medic, her job was to save lives. Could she really kill a man? If she didn't her squad could pay the price and Jill was determined not to let that happen. She would not be the weak link in the squad.


----------



## The Brass Lord

Soren's limbs were shaking, from anxiety, hate, or fear, he did not know. "A twisted mix of all 3." Soren thought. "Anxiety about my children, hate for Selene, for the enemies of the Imperium, and hatred for Heydrich, fear for Jill losing her life, fear of failure, fear of never being reunited with my children." He shot a look at Jill. "Shes the only one who fully understands me, no one else can really understand." Soren thought. "If she dies, then I will no one left to understand me."

Soren pulled out his knife. *"I swear I will see to it that I get my charges back, that Jill comes out alive from this battle, and to protect this ship to my last breath."* he muttered this, and returned his knife to its sheath. Soren brought his hell gun up, searching for any sign of the enemy.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

OOC: Sorry, I've had exams. All done now though. :grin:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Farak snapped to attention as Selene came over again, and listened to his orders carefully. Re-arming himself, and stuffing his odd change into his pockets, Farak headed for Bay C with the squad. Realising he was going to be sitting around for a while, Farak, leaned against a wall, giving himself a good view of the corridor, and started humming an old tune in his head; "Wild Baby" by the Red Passions Girls. It was very popular in his old birthplace, and often incorperated a sensual performance by a posse of beautiful girls. Farak could remember one such performance ... a girl had gone right up to his seat and started pulling at him to get on stage ... Farak remembered the day well, before the image of the psyker-girl blotted out the dancer-girl.

A siren went off, breaking Farak from his trance. "Shit! What the fuck's happening?!" swore Farak, reaching for his hellgun. Selene's presence was suddenly welcomed, and when Farak heard he was to go get some barricade-materiel, he was not impressed. "What if they hit us when we're split up?" grumbled Farak, following Thadius. "Does Commissar training have anything particular for this sort of thing?" said Farak anxiously, heaving a couple of chairs out into the corridor. Turning back, Farak heard the ominous bang of boarding-torpedos. "Shit!" shouted Farak, dropping a table. He quickly picked it up, and barged through the door and set up a barricade with the rest of the tables and chairs.

"What the fuck do we do? Just sit and wait for them to come and get us? What is it we're up against anyway?!" said Farak, nervously. He was completely all over the place, unused to live combat and terrified for his life, as well as everyone elses. The image of the psyker pervaded his mind, yet again.


----------



## dark angel

Heydrich followed the Sister tersely, his Hell-Gun held across his front so that the immaculate tip pointed into the manmade ground below. The ships of the Inquisition were glorious things. Long and sharp like the blade of an Astartes, they were perfectly crafted. The gun decks rivaled the cathedrals of Terra in their immensity, and each housed deadly cannons which could send forth city sized objects. Heydrich moved in utter silence, ignoring the hubbub of activity emitting from the brash crew as they moved past. One particularly violent scene was a Sister of Battle blemished in black and scarlet, her white hair entangled with orbs of crimson, whipping a young boy into submission. Heydrich heard the cracks of the whip and the dripping of blood as if he was still there, even though he had passed by hours before.

The clattering of his sabre against his leg had become an annoyance. It clanged and rung in his ears, and slowly he had felt a powerful miasma of pain well at the cerebral and temples. His eyes burned with tears, although they were well kept beneath his goggles, each one sliding down the curved edges and building up at the bottom. Twice Heydrich had stopped, took of his goggles and heard the pattering of his fluids on the decking beneath him. Sweat ran down his cheeks beneath his rebreather, and it became irritant on the corners of his pursed mouth.

When they passed a small grouping of Sisters, each one taller than even Heydrich in their baroquely decorated armour, Heydrich felt his heart leap. Each was beautifully tattooed across their cheeks and Heydrich recognized canticles from the Book of Judgment instantly. Three times he had had the pleasure of reading such a well wrote book, borrowed from a Sister who had been stationed nearby him aboard the vessel for a short period of time. The hours were passing more and more now, and he had already lost track of how many had passed when they reached the cross section.

Heydrich moved over towards the wide funnel like tunnel which led into the outer boundaries of the vessel. He tracked the vermin which paced back and forth distractingly, taking note that one with a invert leg was devoured without mercy as it stumbled and rolled. Heydrich wanted to shoot those before him, he wanted to murder the foul animals that nibbled at mollusca of food and metal. That was not how he remained calm and ignored the numbing of his legs and the burning of his muscles however. Instead he remembered the Hussars, their wing like ornamental uniforms being polished within the depths of their transports. 

When sleep came, Heydrich slumped down against the wall he was leaning against and slowly narrowed his eyes. He slept warmly, dreaming of passed excursions with the bountiful females of another Squad. When he awoke he found his lips twisted into a smile and his face warm with flushing blood, but that was not which awoke him from his slumber. The immense cracking of the hull and the venting of atmosphere, followed by the screams of perishing thousands caused him to leap onto his feet and shoulder his Hell-Gun. 

The flickering light above him was hued red, and a powerful warning klaxon was getting evermore deafening. Heydrich saw his fellow Squad mates milling around, some of which were panicking loudly. _Dogs...._Each and every one of them were hounds of the lowest borne. Heydrich had seen boarding actions before while serving with the Hussars and he knew the true reality of space battle. This would degenerate into a brawl and Heydrich slipped his Hell-Gun into its holster upon his back. He drew his sabre in one hand and his Pistol with the other, carefully slotting a magazine into the latter with his gloved hands. 

He saw the flamboyant boy, Farak wasn’t it? Was panicking more than a Grox about to be sawn up. Heydrich grinned and moved over towards him, planting a boot in his side hard enough to hit the air from his lungs, although he was sure that the carapace armour gave him a protection against that.

‘Firstly you lowborn, never take the blame for myself. I am your better, understand? Secondly, stop your atrocious language, you are going to get us all killed with your sewage slandering mouth.’ with that he grabbed his shoulder, momentarily tossing his sidearm into his sabre wielding hand and craned over half whispering and half hissing ‘If you do not fight, I _will _make sure something _bad _happens to you. Now be a good little whore and ready for this, I do not want a disabled being to be amongst my Squad’


----------



## Medic Marine

Thadius dropped the table to the ground with with a clang. He blinked away sweat as Farak did the same, the ship shok slightly and he was off balance. His stomach tightened and he reached for a bulk head that wasn't present. His arms cartwheeled in his sockets as he fought for ba;ance. He found his center and ended in a low croutch. Thuds reverbirated throught the ship and Thadius felt it in his chest a pressure wave pass in and out. Sonething cold touched his heart and for a moment he was alone and cold... scared. 
Static and screams brougth Thadius alert and foccuesed as them vox screamed in his ear. Literally there was screamign and the sounds of battle in his ears as a trooper spme where in the ship screamed his death with the vox open. "Holy DAMNIT!" Thadius shook the helmet off and unclipped the vox mask. The sound of violence and agony drifted from the helmet. He quickly isolated the channel and closed it. The Bridge had gone to a tactical sub net and reports were coming in quickly. "... Emoeror protect us... the body count was high, it sounded like an entire squad was gone and another inguaged. 
Thadius turned to Theo, his eyes must have given something away as Theo looked perplezed. "Gone..." It was a whisper not of fear but of grief. "Hunter 3 is gone and entire squad gone..." He isolated the channels and called in his reports and yelled across to Selena. "Hunter six is accounted for, no new orders from bridge at this time ma'am." Thadius was lost in his mind had Hunter three been Flears squad. He was a vox operator like Thadius, they had trained together and bantered on the net before. _I'll react revenge in the name of the god emperor none in his service die in vain_

Thadius tunred his head and saw Heydrich speaking with Farak and in a sinster and low tone. _enough... enough of this_ THadius stormed over to Heydrich and Farak and grasp both upon the shoulder, he half pushed Heydrich around and squared off with him. _I might not be a veteran and I might not be a royal blooded pig but by emperor he is an animal_ "Desist!" The word boomed form Thadius' diaphram a passion burned within him and he was proud, he would not be denied and the emperor no shamed. "Your pride sullys this squad! Desist, each and every one of us wil do our part to venerate the emperor's will, you seek to undermind this! Your pride devides us and will be your undoing... juist as horus' was it not pride that turned the Astartes! and we are but men!" THadius' chest heaved and the fire within grew. "Do not shame yourself and this squad... we are all the same here..." Thadisu pushed Heydrich free and stepped back unsure what to exspect.


----------



## High_Seraph

As Mitja grabbed chairs with both hands for use as barricadesthe ship rocked violently causing him to drop on his face and losing the chairs. 
*Hope noone noticed that.* thought Mitja as he clambered to his feet and grabbed the chairs that flew from his grasp. Coming around the corner Mitja sees Thadius actually grab Heydrich and push him from Farak and curse him for his pride. 
_"Farak are you all right?"_ Mitja asks him off handedly eyes focused on Heydrich and Thadius. _"You two better quit fighting and get into position before Selene gets mad again you idiots!"_ Mitja yells at Thadius and Hedrich before putting the chairs behind the table Thadius brought back for more protection. 

Mitja then walked over to his position and crouched behind behind the makeshift barricade. Eyes wide and breaths coming in ragged and short from his nose, hands gripping his hellgun tightly the knuckles turn white from the pressure jaw, clenched tightly Mitja awaits the enemy or a kick in the ribs from Selene for talking out of turn.


----------



## Medic Marine

Mitja's voice rang in Thadius' ears. He released Heydrich and patted Farak on the shoulder. "I have faith in you... as does the emperor." Thadius turned his back of Heydrich and stalekd off, he unclipped the hell gun from its magna grip and took comfort in the weight, the comms were still going crazy but nothing for them. He walked twoard Selena, orders would come and he would have to relay.


----------



## deathbringer

Soren:

Selene looks at you with a look of disgust and amusement

"You think i give a shit?"

She taps your sword and moves forward laying a hand upon your shoulder in mock concern

"but when it all becomes too much, shove that through your stomach.... ok"

She goes on

"As for the charges, they mean alot to you, hence why i took them. I cant wire them and have no intention of wasting my time trying, when we need the charges or when you have earned the right to keep them with you, you will get them back. In the end of the day the good of the ship and the squad comes first and you acting like a prick by pulling a knife on a squad mate helps neither."

She storms off to talk to heydrich, react to her statement but its all internal, think about.... maybe a little internal reflection on the charges what they mean to you, whether you think you are acting idiotically, maybe a period of slight sanity? excitement on the battle but wish the charges were with you?

______________________________________________________
Heydrich, Farak, Mitja and Thadius:

Selene is on you 4 in a flash and she snaps her fingers alerting you to her presence again. 

"You three" she points to Farak Mitja and Thadius "Barracade the corridor now... no arguments, no apologies piss off"

She wheels upon Heydrich not reaching for her bolter this time she slaps you hard across the face pushing you against the wall

"You think you are better than everyone in this squad, really. I am nobility my mother was sister to the queen of my homeworld. Indeed I am royalty and if my home world still stood i would sit as queen in the emperor's name. Yet I am not, for my world was destroyed, now a lifeless husk in the wake of the hive fleet behemoth. Thus my crown. my royalty, my heritage, my family were wiped out and thus my title is meaningless. A pointless vestige of past days. You are not the only one of noble blood so quit looking down your now, for without titles and a populace to rule, they are meaningless. Your title will not stop you taking a bullet to the head, your squad mates might"

She looks deep at you 

"May I add great men lead, and no man can lead a populace that hates him. He will be overthrown no matter his station. If you wish to live up to your name and honour your noble blood being a prick wont help"

Heydrich: How do you react to this revelation (if you believe its true?), whatever you think its internal Selene has already moved away

_________________________________________________________________

All of you with tables you rush back baracading, in particular the corridor to the rest of the ship under Selene's instructions. The corridor is wide enough for 6 of you to stand abreast, as it leads to the weapon batteries and in times of crisis it is vital to move ammo quickly from place to place.

Hence 6 of you kneel, guns resting on the table you have placed infront of you
the rest of you and Selene stand behind you. Choose which position your in, though does the fact that she has deployed all of you facing in one direction scare you, or do you just accept that the vox earpiece that buzzes in her ear ensures that she knows more than you. You also notice she has hardly baracaded the way to the kitchen, is that to be your escape route or are reinforcements on the way. Either way does it give you confidence or doubts?

A loud scream and a body in carapace armour falls backwards to lie lifeless in the corridor, others back away fleeing from something firing hellguns over their shoulder others sprinting towards you. As they back towards you, finding you barricaded a cultist sprints round the corridor, he bears a lurid blue mark on his forehead that seems to dance his arms are spread wide bearing two blades in each hand. 

Selene's bolter barks and the cultist takes the bullets right in the chest and falls backwards yet more take his place the odd pistol shot, clattering to bury itself in the ceiling above or the table below you.

The moment has come and you have a problem. The cultists are flooding but there are fellow soldiers in the way, do you fire, do you try and shoot through the gaps and risk hitting the other squad in the back or do you leave it let the other squad get to safety.

*You have lots of things to react to

The enemy, his death, maybe the first dead guy you have ever seen, the terror on the faces of the other squad as they flee, what do you do, do you shoot or do you stick.

The squad 5 men are about halfway down the corridor, the cultists turning the bend, do you think they have time, to reach you, honestly lots of thoughts to think about here. If you shoot, leave it open ended I will decide the result*

Enjoy and thanks so much for rp'ing
________________________________________________


----------



## Lust God Flunky

((Looks like this was updated while I was typing this. Hopefully this still stands as something that happened before the update and I'll post my response to the update above when I have more time.))
Errol had barely broken a sweat gathering appropriate materials for parts of the barricade, a couple tables, a hefty counter that Mitja had helped carry and get into place and numerous chairs from the mess hall. It wasn't much, but Errol hoped that it would be enough to throw off some shots from the attackers. As good measure, he had also positioned a couple of chairs and few meters away from the barricade in the corridors just to hopefully trip up potential assaulters for a moment. Satisfied that he had done all he could do with the barricade, he lit another lho-stick and tossed on at Mitja.

*"Better enjoy that while you have the chance, buddy."*

He unclipped his hellgun again and readied it, taking his place at the barricade and getting himself mentally prepared for the fight ahead. Then Heydrich and Farak's tussle interrupted his mental preparations and Mitja and Thadius getting involved didn't help either.

Errol turned around to them, "*Ladies. Stop your slap-fight for a minute, we have bigger concerns right now. Those heretical bastards aren't going to care who was born a noble or not, or anything else about us. Get up on the line and get ready.*"

With that, he turned around and looked down the corridor. Now that his face was turned away from the rest of the group, he could feel how nervous he really was. His heart was pumping more and more adrenaline into his system, but it did little to calm him. His hands were itchy and his mouth was dry, but his hand tightened on the grips of his hellgun, his knife was a reassuring weight on his hip. He took a deep breath and readied himself for the upcoming fight.


----------



## Medic Marine

*snap* Selene's fingers brought his spine straight and erect. "piss off" Thadius continued to the barricades. _At least he didn't stb me in the back..._ Thadius helped Errol drop the last table when a scream resounded throught the corridor. A figure fell in the hall his lifeless face starring, empty eyes with no emotion or spark, burrowing into Thadius. "emperor protect..." Thadius whispered to himself. Then a figure crashed into the corridor wielding blades an icon shimmering on his fore head. The heritic's chest exploded in a shower of gore and fury as Selene fire her bolter. The banging of her bolter brought Thadius around. 
"CONTACT! CONTACT! Hunter 6 has contact multiple targets" Thadius screamed into the vox mike. He never checked the frequency never listened to see if he had been heard. The faces, the sheer fear and anxioty mixed with the tang of ozone as Hell guns fired. Five storm troopers were headed to their position with a horde of chaos at their heels.
"Thus do I venerate you, with fire and steel I am at your service." Thadius voice started low as he recited the oath of service. His voice grew shrinking the fear in his gut as he stood, the hell gun lax at his side slowly raised as he starred down the open site. "I fear none when it is in your name, I serve" Thadisu fired the light jumping out from the gun seeking to kill. "And by my HAND! (he fired again) I shall have no fear when in your NAME!" Thadius fired again trying to pick targets farthest from the other troopers. 
Muscle memory took over as his voice grew to a chant.


----------



## High_Seraph

"Better enjoy that while you have the chance, buddy."

_"Thanks Errol, I owe you again it seems."_ Mitja replies as Errol tosses a lit iho-stick.

Selene snaps her fingers and orders the Farak, Thadius and Me to continue building the barricades. Taking a big draw on the iho-sick Mitja kneels down and scrathes the area in between his eyebrows. Exhaling the smoke Mitja scans the other members of the squad eyes lingering longer on Jill. 

*I hop she doesn't get killed or hurt by anyone,* Mitja thinks to himself, *This doesn't seem right. We could be flanked or cut off why are we all facing one direction?* Mitja continues his own inner monologue. Selene's bolter round snaps Mitja out of his thoughts in time to see the cultist fall. 

Paleing Mitja stares blankly for a few seconds, _"Holy Throne!!"_ Mitja exclaims out loud not thinking about it. *She didn't even aim for that long!* Mitja continues in his head this time. When the other cultists came around the corner on the heels of the other squad Mitja rammed his Hellgun into his shoulder and took carefull aim. Activating the targeter Mitja starts shooting at the last cultists hoping not to hit the reatreating squad. When Thadius stands up reciting prayers to the Emperor Mitja turns worriedly towards him in sheer panic then turns back at the appraoching squad and cultists wide-eyed and scared for his own life.


----------



## Broguts

Davis turned to see the cultists, their scars in the shape of chaos icons. He saw their willingness to die for their gods, just as we are for the Emperor. He saw Selene blast a hole in the cultist's chest, it was just another death to him. During the revolt he saw death all around him, sometimes attacking him. He yelled to Heydrich, "Hope you nobles know how to shoot! Cos I'm not helping you they crowd you!" He raised his hellgun and fired wildly into the cultists, who cares if the other men die, they signed up for this.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Jill watched as the others returned, bringing tables and chairs to barricade the corridor. Jill stood behind the front row of men, next to one of the walls. She could hear gunfire getting closer to her position and she took a couple of deep breaths before a scream pierced her concentration. A Stormtrooper fell back, dead. She didn't have to be a medic to tell that. She raised her Hellgun and aimed down her sight to see five men, all stormtroopers retreating from a mass of Cultists. She heard the bark of a bolter and turned to see Selene, her bolter smoking and a dead cultist on the floor. 

It was the first time that Jill had ever seen a man die, his chest caved inwards and he convulsed on the floor. Jill knew she was going to throw up. She was the squads medic, but seeing a man die, that violent a death. It would only get better with time. She turned her head for a moment and felt the bile that had been rising rush from her body. She wiped a sleeve across her mouth before turning back to the problem at hand. She aimed down her scope, knowing that if she didn't fire like the rest of the squad then they could all die.

She picked out her shots carefully, the help of the sight aiding her immensely. However she didn't intentionally fire wildly, but remembered her training. She shot a glance over to Davis and saw him firing wildly. *"Davis! Those are our men out there as well. Pick you targets, surely you remember your training."* She shouted above the noise. If any of them were injured they would become Jill's problem, and she sure as hell wasn't going to leave any wounded men out there by themselves to die to that mob.


----------



## Lust God Flunky

Errol took up a position near the middle of the squad, lho-stick still burning. He inhaled deeply as he looked back to the kitchen that Selene had left unobstructed. He was satisfied that he could glean some sort of understanding from her decision.

"_She's probably going to have us fall back there if things get out of hand. Makes sense, let these bastards crowd up in the crossroads and funnel them towards us_."

Errol saw the stormtrooper fall over dead in the corridor followed by the cultist weilding his two blades and the other stormtroopers making a hasty retreat. His mind flashed back to his home planet, the night the xenos raided the planet for slaves. For a moment, he saw the piles of corpses stacked in the fields, the stormtroopers weren't stormtroopers, they were just scared farmers; the cultists weren't humans, but helmeted xenos with wicked blades and guns that spat needles. Errol wasn't himself either, just a small boy who was powerless in the face of such wickedness.

Then he was back on the ship and he was a stormtropper in the company of some of the Emporer's most highly trained soldiers. He wasn't a child, he was a man with the training and weapons to kill those who would kill him. His finger tightened around the trigger of his hellgun as Selene's bolter roared. Before he could pull the trigger fully, the cultist's chest errupted in a shower of bone and blood. 

"_Huh, that was far more blood than the xenos' weapons left behind. I should probably find a way to requisition one of those soon_," he thought as the cultist fell to the deck.

Errol didn't spare the Battle Sister even a sidelong glance as more stormtroopers and cultists entered the corridor. He flicked the fire selector on his hellgun to semi-auto, loosened his knife in its sheath, unclipped the hellpistol in its holster and aimed around the fleeing guardsmen with the hellgun. He spit out his lho-stick and took careful aim at the upper bodies of the cultists following on the heels of the retreating storm troopers. As he drew a bead on one in the middle of the heretics, he pulled back fully on his trigger, the recoil from his hellgun reassuring each time it kicked back.


----------



## CaptainFatty

Theo finished setting up part of the barricade and took up position standing at the back on the right. He was more comfortable firing from a standing position. He looked around noting the positions of the rest of the squad. _Anything comes down here will meet a wall of fire._ Just then another squad, or what was left of it, came running towards them. One man dropped in a lifeless heap his screams overpowering every other noise. Despite this, Theo felt nothing for the man or the others. This was a black ship. They knew the risks when they were brought here.The first cultist rounded the corner and he brought his Hellgun to bear. Just before he pulled the trigger, the cultists chest exploded, spraying blood and gore everywhere. Theo recognized the loud report of the bolter and nodded in approval of Selene's shot.

Theo didn't hesitate in opening fire when more cultists rounded the corner. They needed to die and if a Stormtrooper got in the way then so be it. They were running from battle and their death would be their repentance. Even with these thoughts, he switched to semi automatic and aimed carefully, unable to fire on his fellow servants of the emperor. This was the first time he had fired his weapon at another living thing and, he had to admit, it felt good. Knowing that he was ending the enemies of the emperor filled him with feleengs he never knew he had and couldn't explain them. He barely heard Jill throwing up next to him.

"I AM THE RIGHT HAND OF THE EMPEROR, AND THROUGH ME, HIS ENEMIES WILL KNOW DEATH!" He shouted , maintaining his fire.


----------



## CommissarHorn

A chosen group of squad members had already formed a barricade, which was in no time assaulted by a mass of escaping Storm Troopers and battle frenzied Cultists. *“They’re cultists, right?”* Lersel was standing behind a kneeling Theo, pointing his paint brush at the oncoming enemy. *“They’ve got targets on their heads…”
*
The squad wasn’t waiting for orders and started firing into the crowd. Why wasn’t Selene issuing any orders? Lersel desperately wanted to save the retreating Storm Troopers but he knew they were doomed. If the Selene had ordered half the squad to advance over the barricade and kneel, giving covering fire for the retreating soldiers after they would have passed them. In turn they would have been covered by the other half of the squad behind the barricade. Everything would have run smoothly with minimum casualties but it was already too late. 

Throwing the brush back into his pocket, Lersel shouldered his Hellgun and bursting through the kneeling squad members, leaped over the barricade. The cultists suddenly seemed extremely real and vivid as they ran, screaming, towards the young Lersel.

Sliding across the floor, Lersel unclipped his pistol and fired a few shots before he landed next to a fallen Storm Trooper. Grabbing him by the collar and without looking back, Lersel started sprinting back towards the barricade, dragging his fallen ally and firing his pistol behind him at the same time. _I’m gonna get shot! I’m gonna get shot! I’m gonna get shot! _

Throwing his pistol at the nearest cultist, Lersel pushed another wounded Storm Trooper onto his free shoulder as shots flew past his face. _This next shot is for me! Its gonna hit me in the face!_ Carrying one trooper and dragging another, Lersel made it to the barricade and pushed the two wounded soldiers onto it. *“Get them over!! Bloody hurry!!!”
*
_No, I’m not gonna get shot… I’m gonna get stabbed in the neck!!! Hurry the fuck up and get those guys over the barricade!!!_


----------



## dark angel

The strike caught him off guard. Cold ceramite slipped across his chin, the tips of fingers lacerating the flesh along his cheekbone and releasing a small series of sanguine trickles. Heydrich felt tears rise in his left eye instantly, and they stung when they mingled with the small tears. The Sister of Battle was shorter than Heydrich and clung to a brutal beauty with her trimmed white hair, which was ruffled like the man of a leonine being. Her pristine white armour, showing ceramite encased features with a added artistic nature, gleamed from the sections where her obsidian robes sagged and slouched lazily. 

Her jet eyes did not show Heydrich if she was delving into her soul, but her pursed lips appeared to Heydrich as though she was. She was almost excruciating to look upon, yet Heydrich found himself immersed in the attraction which she bathed upon him. He caressed his crimsoning flesh, rubbing his gloved fingers along the marks and spat a goblet of phlegm on the ground. He watched it dissipate, slipping between the tightly locked metal beneath his feet. Selene curled her lip, revealing alabaster teeth in orderly rows. Beneath it, Heydrich saw the wallowing fat mass of flesh which was her tongue. 

When she spoke her words came out in a rough, sharp edged guttural bark. Yet there was a feminine touch to it, a elongating of the simple and almost mocking words. Selene was of royal blood, apparently. Was being the key word however. Her world had burned, left as a rotting cesspit in the melancholic Imperium of Man. Heydrich and Selene were not so different after all then, albeit he still had a world of great might to return too one day. Heydrich felt remorse and morose at that moment, the tears that dripped from his eye, rolling over his puckered and swollen flesh now coming for another reason. 

‘I…’ he began, but the mighty female warrior was already moving away, the tails of her cloak flipping up, forming into decrepit fingers for a slight moment. Heydrich smiled, realizing that he and the Sister could actually relate on something. Perhaps she would bode her time with Heydrich, if he requested it? 

And then the screaming, gibbering mass of Cultists came. Regal and cerulean robes fluttering, they sprinted towards the Storm-Troopers in a tide of defaced madness. Some wore ornamental chest guards that were clad in rubies and others bore death masks which were surprisingly ornate. He could see the beetled armour of Imperial Storm-Troopers, each bulked out by the blocky forms of Hell-Gun packs, amongst the fray. Heydrich watched one man spin, fire a burst at the hip and down three in puffs of blood, their screaming forms quivering in a strange spasmodic motion. 

Heydrich looked down at the man named Davis with disgust when he spoke. And then he realised he had not been firing. His finger was wrapped firmly around the trigger of his Hell-Pistol, a long and sleek looking thing with a polished surface, but he had not yet pulled it back. His sabre was crackling to him silently, taunting him to get in close, its sharp angled face reflecting the handsome features of Heydrich, although it was marred with the pink-red cluster which would surely form a bruise, upon his cheek. 

‘Seek your targets you whores! Fire discipline, are lowborn beings not taught such a thing? Can your minds not comprehend such orders? Pull together! The tighter the formation, the better! And yes, Davis, we can fire’ bellowed Heydrich, actually meaning good in his words, although they came across with his usual taunting arrogance. 

Despondently, Heydrich fired. One Cultist keeled back as his face was turned into a smoking black mass, leaking small scarlet rubies in a series of interlocking chains, appearing to Heydrich’s mind as the rosary beads which were wrapped around the wrist of Selene. The man quivered, his glazed eyes slowly sealing and let his head slip back into the ground. A second Cultists stumbled without his right forearm, dangling keen edged shards of bone entangled with bright strands of scarlet-obsidian flesh. 

One Storm-Trooper was lagging, and Heydrich saw the almost handsome Cultist behind him had now drawn a curved blade dotted with small and incoherent symbols. He stumbled, tripping over a blood pooling Cultist. Heydrich steadied his breath, taking a great gasp of oxygen and halting his lungs mid-inflate. He sighed the area between the mans chest and throat, a small section of soft flesh that was clad in moderately strong armour. He fired. The armour of the Storm-Trooper hissed as burned chips fell away and the man was sent onto his knees, fingers scrambling over the already cauterized wound. Struggling, he pulled himself up as the round continued onwards and struck the man behind him. 

The Cultist saw the golden, superheated stream of fire before it struck him between the nose. Like a ripe fruit his head shattered, chips of bone standing out like alabaster against obsidian in the red mist which replaced his mouth, eyes and matted hair. The body stood, arms convulsing in a fit of madness, the stump of his throat leaking blood across the blue chest of the dead man. The corpse fell onto its knees and slipped back, hitting the deck hard and tripping up another of the Cultists. Heydrich grinned, and continued to act as Death.


----------



## The Brass Lord

"Come to play, have we?" Soren shouted. he let lose with his hellgun, exploding a cultist's head into a mess of brains, blood and bone. "Inhale, Inhale, your the victim." Soren screamed as he reduced another cultist to a bloody mess. the wild laughter was in his eyes, and he was grinning. A cultist managed to vault over the barricade, but he found Soren had his gun barrel in the cultist's mouth. Soren smiled at the man. "Exhale." he grinned, and pulled the trigger. the cultist's head exploded, and the body slumped to the ground, blood spurting from the neck. Soren was looking for a clear shot, but a knife flew out of nowhere, and buried itself near his elbow. he screamed and fell to the ground, pain coursing through him.

Soren landed hard on the ground, bumping his head when he the ground. blackness reached out to claim him, and he didnt resist. "Anything to stop the pain." he thought groggily before the darkness claimed him.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

OOC: Sorry about late post...again...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Farak felt Heydrich slam him into the wall, confused about why he was doing this. He started telling Farak about how Farak was below him, about his noble blood, and Farak immediately understood. Of course, by trying to take the blame, Farak had inadvertedly suggested the noble man was unable to take the punishment. _How stupid of me!_ Farak thought, saying, "I'm sorry Heydrich, I didn't mean to cause any offence. I know that you have noble blood in your veins, and that you will go further than me; I wouldn't assume to take responsibility for your actions, and I'm sorry." Farak truly meant it, he saw that he had been thoughtless and made a mental note to think before action in the future. When Selene came over, Farak felt even worse. Now he had got Heydrich into trouble, not saved him from it.

As he was ordered to finish the barricade, Farak mouthed a silent *sorry* to Heydrich. Just as he put a final chair in place, he heard screams from down the corridor. His pulse quickened, and he started to breathe irregularly, the decadent screeches echoing down the corridor setting his nerves alight. His hand trembled on the stock of the hellgun, and sweat poured down his face. As the terrible cries came closer, Farak whispered in a tiny voice "I don't want to die."

Suddenly, a man fell into the corridor, covered in blood, and fell to the floor. "He, he's... d-d-dead," sobbed Farak, his grip on his hellgun loosening. More men were falling back, each bearing scars of battle, pursued by ... something. Gunshots fired across from the unseen enemy and the troopers. "Emperor save us!" screamed Farak, as the grating cries of the enemy grew closer. It took all of Farak's will not to run, and even then his legs wobbled underneath him. He crouched, saving the embarrassement of falling over in fright. Not that he hadn't embarrassed himself already.

Then the enemy came. Cultists, wearing blue marks on their heads, charged round the corridor, crying their foul death chants. Farak screamed, and began firing, into the mass of bodies, unknowing whether he hit friend or foe. Tears obscured his vision, but he kept firing anyway, until his power-pack ran dry. Then, he collapsed underneath the desk, pistol shots whizzing overhead and burying themselves in the wall behind him. He cried in fear, the sounds of battle penetrating even the thick mist that clouded his senses, his wits, and his mind. He was paralysed by terror.


----------



## deathbringer

Ok here we will start doing a few individual updates though all of you need to read the main update and a glance at the recruitment thread might be good for some of you)
Also some of you might wish for me to critique your posts and say where you might improve, if so you can pm me if you so wish

_________________________________________________________________
UPDATE FOR ALL

Lersel comes rushing back two wounded stormtroopers in his arms, he heaves one over the wall yet as he pulls the other one, a laspistol round from the front cultist hits the weeping stormtrooper between the eyes. As Lersel dives back into cover a second las round explodes the light above his head.

Soren topples over gripping the knife in his arm and Selene pulls him to safety pushing Jill towards him and the wounded stormtrooper Lersel saved.

The other 3 stormtroopers drop dead, the wild lasers of Theo, Davis and unfortunately Errol, whose stormtrooper ducks left at the wrong moment your laser cutting through his necks and causing him to slump his corpse still twitching.

Now though the stormtroopers out of the way your fire truly comes to bear scything down the front rank yet now despite your best efforts a cultist ducks to stoop up a fallen laspistol and cracks of a shot which blows Isaac's head off (arbite's). Your efforts are working for the moment, though you may notice the line of bodies is creeping closer and closer to your barricade.
__________________________________________________
Individual Updates

Jill: This really has got messy, as a medic the death of Isaac would hit you hard, especially as there is nothing you can do about it, he is dead, thats for sure.

However you have two unconscious men to deal with, the soldier Lersel rescued has 4 wounds in his chest, 3 from solid slug weapons and one from a hellgun round. Unfortunately despite your best efforts you will loose this one, this too will need to be reacted too. It's going to be tough but I have more than enough confidence in your ability to leave you to your own devices.

Soren however is easily dealt with, the wound in his arm superficial and he has merely fainted from shock. A stitch or two and a shot of adrenaline will get him back on his feet.


Soren: You awaken a stabbing pain in your arm to find Jill leaning over you, a small smile on her face. How do you feel to find her so close, how do you react, or do the screams and howls of battle make you wish to get back into the fray, if so get back and fire that hellgun. Only a small update but I really want some reaction from you especially with those feelings you feel for Jill

Errol: You watch in despair as your las bolt cuts through the storm troopers neck. React to that, how do you deal with it, do you just put it behind you or does it have a continued effect on how you shoot in the future. Also Isaac's death how do you feel about that are there any moments you shared together during training, how does it feel that it could have been you. As you reflect, keep firing, hold together, maybe you can get through this... your fire is working but the cultists are getting closer.... are you worried or just grimly determined

Thadius Listening to the vox you hear crackling and then

"Outer wall breached.... mutiple breaches... (falsetto) oh fuck.... weapon decks breached.... they have psykers... bastards in blue and gold robes.... we are being torn apart hear, need reinforcements (long loud scream, if you are looking that way you will see Selene blanch).... (back to the voice of the captain) hostiles at all 3 prisoner bays.... oh fuck... they are coming to the bridge.... (distant) hold the doors, hold the doors....

As you can see things arent going well elsewhere upon the ship, how does this make you feel? also do you choose to share this information with your squadmates, things seem to be going well, the squads moral higher as the cultist seem to be held back, do you tell them or hold it to yourself? Other than that keep shooting, the cultists must be held back


Davis and Theo You both have killed a fellow squad mate, how do you react to this, and i dont just want he doesn't care, i want a little emotional turmoil please, a little too and fro of emotion please. Also Isaac's death how do you feel about that are there any moments you shared together during training, how does it feel that it could have been you. As you reflect, keep firing, hold together, maybe you can get through this... your fire is working but the cultists are getting closer.... are you worried or just grimly determined

Lersel Your tactics worked and have earned an approving nod from Selene before she bears down upon Farak. Fall back into line , yet how do you react to jill's failure to save the two you tried to save, does it dissapoint you, or is it just one of those things?Also Isaac's death how do you feel about that are there any moments you shared together during training, how does it feel that it could have been you. As you reflect, keep firing, hold together, maybe you can get through this... your fire is working but the cultists are getting closer.... are you worried or just grimly determined

Farak: Selene lifts you bodily from the line, your shots having ricocheted harmlessly into the walls and she plants you against the wall, your body still curled with terror.

"What is the matter with you?" she shakes you "This is not the time to loose your head boy, we are deep in the shit, do you love your squad brothers?"

"You bullshit your way, saying you will die for them, will take any punishment for them, yet you do not have the balls to stand and die beside them. You will stand beside me and them and we will say the third litany together, as you speak, every beat, fire that pistol, aim fast, aim true, for the emperor and for your brothers."

React to Selene's words you can run if you wish, she will not stop you yet if you dont you can make up the words you say, shoulder to shoulder with Selene do you feel more brave, or does the cowardice still course through you?

Heydrich, Mitja, Yngvi Boring update for you guys but i will make it up to you later.

Also Isaac's death how do you feel about that are there any moments you shared together during training, how does it feel that it could have been you. As you reflect, keep firing, hold together, maybe you can get through this... your fire is working but the cultists are getting closer.... are you worried or just grimly determined. Also with Selene dealing with Farak, will one of you take the lead, attempt to hold the squad together with encouraging words or commands?

________________________________________

There's the update questions pm me


----------



## dark angel

There was a loud hissing and then a wet pop next to Heydrich. He did not falter until something warm struck the side of his face, that which was not impaired by the lump upon his face. His eye twitched close and he blinked away the liquid which was now seeping beneath eyelid. His vision became crimson hued for a moment before he outstretched one finger of his blade wielding hand and slipped the trigger guard of his Hell-Pistol along its length and lifted up one of his white gloved hands. Using the rear of it he slowly patted away the studs upon his flesh and brought it up to his vision. _Blood…_

Someone had been hit. Heydrich looked around and down onto the ground. There, in a widening blood of rich scarlet rested the headless form of a Storm-Trooper. Heydrich could not tell who it had been as the head was all but gone, only ragged clogs of flesh and strips of sinew could be seen amongst the blood. Heydrich heard it make a -horrible- squelch beneath his boots as he twisted slightly, avoiding a flurry of purple shots that stuck out like the stinger of a Hornet. He scanned his fellows and noticed all but the one named Isaac were still alive, although the madman that was Soren was clearly in pain from a mere wound in his arm.

He retook his Hell-Pistol and sighed. Heydrich had never took the time to know Isaac and thus his death came to little hindrance, but it was an unnecessary loss. Then again the Emperor did not care for the countless serfs of his Imperium which died each day, lost amidst the chaos of war all across his domains. Heydrich sighted his next target but faltered. A young girl, no older than Heydrich’s baby cousin back upon Praetoria was charging him with the vigorous fury of her fellows. Her eyes were emeralds within a dirty face and Heydrich felt a pang of sorrow. 

He outstretched his hand and fired. The girl screamed as her heart was turned into a ball of flame within her chest, the entry wound sealing into a blackened mass, the flesh glowing red hot as the chest cavity was rendered in warmth. The legs of the girl collapsed and she landed hard, face down, palls of black smoke leaking from her nostrils and mouth. The Cultist immediately behind her was a skinny man with the appearance of a hound, his features angled and narrow. Long dreadlocks fell scruffily from his head, each one glowing with incense. In his hands he carried a old twisted Auto-Rifle, of which the Imperial Aquila had long since been replaced with a serpent eating its own tail. 

He shouldered it briskly and sighted Heydrich along the scope. For three seconds it could have gone either way as both yanked their triggers back, Heydrich was quicker however. His fist shot struck the magazine of the weapon and exploded it in a hail of shrapnel which lacerated the hands and forearms of the man, spraying strings of flesh and crimson in a puff of smoke and silver. His second shot struck the man in the side as he span to run, digging a blackened rent across his ribs and cracking them outwards. His third cut a bloody abrasion across the mans gut, the flesh searing and leaking. The next round caused a avulsion which split the mans arm at the elbow, sending it tossing away. 

Heydrich did not kill the man however and instead allowed him to collapse and wallow in his pain, frothing madly. However much fire the Storm-Troopers put into the enemy, more took the place of the dead. The single fire gifted to him with his Hell-Pistol was hardly helping, and thus Heydrich slipped his sabre back into its scabbard, although only half way in so that he could quickly draw it and holstered his Hell-Pistol. For a matter of five seconds he was unarmed and the tide of regal-cerulean drew closer. But then he managed to fumble his Hell-Gun free from its moorings and shouldered it.

There was a dull growling sound, like that of a brewing volcano as energy was pumped through the artificial veins of his weapon. He felt it reverberating against his shoulder and slowly began to put pressure upon the trigger. One Cultist was growing closer, his beard braided along his scrawny chest, both hands hidden beneath strange blade carrying gauntlets. Heydrich waited until he could see the whites of his eyes, until his maddened and wheezed breath could be pulled out from the distorts of weapons fire, over the crackles and ensuing screams. He readied himself to vault the barricade.

Now, Heydrich felt his heart pounding against his chest bone like a irritated drummer venting his fury. When he leapt, both of his weapons held behind his head for a downward strike, Heydrich fired. A beam of crimson-scarlet, enthralled with the occasional orange and yellow slipped forth from his muzzle, charring the rim and releasing a small cloud of smoke. The man screamed as his back bulged and burst like a red filled water balloon, sending his gutted form tumbling backwards end over end. He landed, his ruptured lungs still managing to lift for two more seconds, sanguine leaking from the corners of his mouth, and died.

Heydrich began to fire at the hip wildly, no longer caring for any friendly targets but rather for his own self-preserving. Three Cultists died instantly as the bending stream of fire struck them in various places, scorching flesh and evaporating blood. Their torsos burst and scattered and clouds of blood hovered above convulsing legs for a few seconds before striking the deck in a rain of gore. Another released a gurgled cry as his larynx crushed inwards, blood leaking from the narrow slither in his pale flesh, and tumbled onto his knees with yellow nails clawing at his own neck. 

The thorax of another turned into a distorted, foul mess and the man screamed when he realised that his upper chest was rendered open to the false environment. Heydrich put another eight rounds into the screaming form, each one twitching the corpse backwards and shook his head clear of demeaning thoughts. He narrowed his eyes at something in the smoke before him, a thin bodied form wielding what appeared to be a bulky weapon upon his shoulder. Long and smooth surfaced, it bore a silver wreath upon the wooden stock and Heydrich remembered it from previous training assignments. _Sniper Rifle, no doubt stolen from some dead Storm-Trooper...._

Heydrich fell to his knees, feeling the blood of Isaac seep around his legs as he did so and shouldered his weapon. He watched the man bearing the Sniper Rifle grow closer in the haze and aimed for a weak part in his formfitting armour. He chose the spot between the torso and the upturned arm of the man. Flexing his fingers, Heydrich sighted the man drop to his knee. Before he could do so however a round hit his armpit and burst the armour inwards, shredding flesh and popping his shoulder from the joint. Screaming wildly as dead nerved fingers released the Sniper Rifle, he spun his head frantically as if hoping one of his fellows would deliver him redemption. Heydrich simply fired three more blasts through his gut and let him fall back, spasmodically shaking. 

And then he sighted Selene, chest to chest with the one known as Farak. He had faltered during the attack and was shaking like a wild dog, the blood of his face having abandoned him so that his features were pale and haggard. The Sister was clearly miffed, and it looked to Heydrich as though she was ready to put a round in the skull of his fellow. He scoured his minds for thoughts, waning through great tides of emotion and trying to delve deeper. He needed to do something if he was to save Farak. 

‘Selene! We cannot hold, you must leave him! Allow me to look after the whoreson! Noble to noble I give you my word that he will fight!’ cried Heydrich across the sound of his howling weapons fire, not knowing if the Sister of Battle would heed his calls or if she had even heard them. How he longed for her to rejoin the Storm-Troopers. If she did not, they would certainly be crushed..


----------



## Lord Ramo

Jill could only watch in despair as first one of the stormtroopers ran into Errol's shot, killing him outright, before the 2Nd man that Lersel had rescued was hit in the head with a las round. There was nothing that Jill could do for either men. She suddenly heard a bang and turned to look over where Isaac had been standing. His body seemed to slowly sink to the ground, but that's not what caught Jill's attention. Isaac's head was missing, blown away in an instant. Jill felt numb. She was the squads medic and there was nothing that she could do for Isaac. He was dead. She started to move forwards towards him. However Selene was quicker and not only pulled out the wounded Stormtrooper, but Soren as well. She then grabbed Jill and pushed her over to the two men, both unconscious.

Jill immediately took an assessment of the two men laying before her. Soren's wound was superficial, the knife hadn't gone too deep and was not threatening his life. However, the man that Lersel had pulled out was in a worse condition. He had four gunshot wounds to his chest. One was a hellgun round, that had penetrated his left lung, collapsing it. The other three had been solid slug rounds, and while two hadn't seemed to do any major damage to him, passing straight through him and missing all the vital arteries and organs, the third was had torn straight through his coronary artery. This meant that blood would that oxygenated blood would not be pumped around his body. His chances of survival were slim, but Jill would not give up on him, till he was confirmed dead.

Jill immediately grabbed her medical kit from the small of her back and set too work. Firstly, she would have to remove the slug embedded in the mans heart, she would have to preform a bypass, and then fix his lung. She set too her task quickly. There was no way that the man was going to wake up during this, that was for sure. Jill pulled out her scalpel carefully slice open the mans chest enough to insert an endotracheal tube she attached this to a small portable mechanical ventilation system. Jill quickly harvested enough material from the internal thoracic arteries to preform a graft. This was the part that Jill dreaded, and she wiped away some sweat beads that rolled down her forehead with the back of her sleeve.

She was now going to have to stop the mans heart, to preform the bypass. She took several deep breaths before clamping down on the on the aorta. She then had to apply the drug cardioplegia. This would stop the mans heart. She waited for the drug to take its effect, before she started to work. She sew one end of the graft to the coronary artery, beyond the damage done to it, before she attached the other end to the aorta. When she was completed she used a defibrillator to restart the heart. She breathed a sigh of relief as she saw the heart pumping, and was about to start to deal with his lung, the lesser of the two problems, before he began to code. *"Shit. He's coding."* Jill almost screamed the words. She frantically tried to restart his heart, she used a defibrillator, manually tried to restart his heart and gave him pure adrenaline but too no avail. The man was dead, there was nothing else she could do. 

Jill felt tears start to well up, and she looked over at Lersel. He had put his life on the line to save those two men, and there was nothing that Jill could do to save them. She had failed them as a medic, just like she had failed Isaac. *"I'm so sorry."* She whispered at Lersel, before she turned her head away, hanging it in shame. She turned back to Soren who lay perfectly still, the only thing that moved was his chest and he breathed in and out. Jill sighed to herself before she continued with her work. She knew that his wounds were superficial and quickly stitched the wound up. She then took out a needle labelled adrenaline and carefully inserted it into his vein. A push down and the adrenaline entered his body.

A moment later Soren opened his eyes, a Jill couldn't help but smile a little. Her eyes were still wet and tears were now flooding down her cheeks, for the men that she couldn't save, and the failure to the squad. However this was a good sign, the squad had not lost their Demolition man. She welcomed him back, before picking up her hellgun and moving back towards the firefight.


----------



## Broguts

Davis saw the men fall, right after a flash of crimson radiated from their bodies. He knew one was his fault, he saw the beam go through him like a knife through a Nurgle worshiper. He knew that he could not be weak, that if he stopped firing for even a second, they would all die, and he would gain no revenge. But he felt a knot in his heart, he had to put Jill through that, he had no idea as to why he liked her, just that he did. 

He kept firing at the cultists, the death of the three men still fresh in his mind. The shots echoed through the steel corridor, and stung his ears with every shot. And while firing he thought how easy it would be to just... give up, he wanted to drop to his knees and die, but he knew he couldn't, three years would have been wasted.


----------



## Medic Marine

Thadius stood staunch in the middle of the barricade, small rounds had struck his chest plate nocking the wind from him on several occassions. However despite the buring of breathing and dull throb in his chest he stood, a becon of defiance against this host of chaos and heritics. "And thus with my blood do I serve and repent for my deliverance." Thadous had completed three Hyms of praise to the emperor. The site before him fille dhim with rrage and sorrow. The twisted bleedign forms of the corrupt had spilled fowl ichtor and gore across the floor. The tainted mass had reaped the lives of all five storm troopers. "HERETIC!" Thadius' stomach turned in anger as he fireed the hell gun with as much accuracy as the adrenalin in his viens allowed him. The bop of tissue echoed from his right. The slight mist that covered his right face caused him to blink until his vision cleared and he could pick targets again. _The hell was that?_ Thadius continued picjing targets and dropping them. A sudden sensation of pressure doubled him over and brought him to his knees, the armour aroud his abdomi was craked and buckled slightly. PAin throbbed across his abdomin as he realized he had been hit with a slug. His head spun and he grasped for a blood but found none. "And thus are my deeds heard and rewarded that I might serve on" Thadius breathed under his breath. As he peered over the barricade fireing his heel gun the vox exsploded in his ear piece. 
"Outer wall breached.... mutiple breaches... (falsetto) oh fuck.... weapon decks breached.... they have psykers... bastards in blue and gold robes.... we are being torn apart hear, need reinforcements (long loud scream).... (back to the voice of the captain) hostiles at all 3 prisoner bays.... oh fuck... they are coming to the bridge.... (distant) hold the doors, hold the doors....
"Sum bitch..." Thadius clucked his tongue as he peered over to Selene, she was pale in the face and shot hima glare as if to kill him. Thadius felt spmething inside him raise up and scream to be heard, the pride within him swelled and refused defeat. "By my vow of service you shall not have this ship!" Thadius' voice roared above the din of comabt as he fired he worried not of targets and kill shots only to sythe the unclean from this ship and reak revenge upon them. 
"Psykers are present on the ship, priority targets are gold and blue robed!" Thadius screamed forcing himself to be heard. Thadius took in what he saw ahead of him, a mass of blades and guns gentally reaching them, in short order they would be over run like thew rest of the ship. Thadius looke dbehind and saw Jill tending to the downed Storm trooper, her hands slick with gore in his chest. _WE need something special.... something to break them..._ Thadius' mind whirled as he fired. 
"Hunter 6 to Command actual we are holding for now, will not i say again will not hold for long, actual do you have orders or a place to rally? I repeat do we have rally points?" Thadius spoke ot the mike and waited for responce, the bridge was gone but com center might be up and organizing something... hopefully. Thadisu reached out and slapped Errol's shoulder, "Well, if nothing else I can say I died amoung good servants of the emperor! 
Thadius returned to firing watching as heeps fell forward singed and some ablaze from the hell gun fire. _Fuck it... if I'm gonna die it will be with the emerpor's cry on my lips and fire in my heart_

Thadius stood again admittedly with a sore abdnomin and switched the vox to procast which would amplify his voice ten fold. 
"I am servent of the God Emperor of mand kind, I am the force by which he is venerated and by which you will all die!" The Vox crashed the cry down the corridor, the mob stumbled slightly and began to press on. "Fear us we are ou death, servants of the Inquisition and elite of man kind we are the might of the IMPERIUM AND WE SHALL NOT BE DENIED VICTORY!" Thadisu screamed his defiance to the mob until his lungs ached and the walls shook. _I am th hand of his will and I will smite you!_


----------



## CaptainFatty

Theo watched as a Stormtrooper tripped and fell to the ground. The man sat up as a cultist lifted a large ornamental looking blade over his head, ready to plunge it into the man's chest. Theo reacted too quickly and pulled the trigger, watching as the Stormtroopers head exploded in a mass of brain, bone and helmet. He paused as the shock of what he had done reeled through him. _What have I done? This is a failure against the Emperor._ The previous thoughts of these men as cowards faded away as Theo stared at the mans corpse, blood spewing from the neck. Shooting him for cowardice seemed so easy a moment ago but the reality of it overcame him. He stood there as strange feelings rushed through him for what seemed like an eternity until a round ricochet off his helmet, bringing him back to the reality of the situation.

He dropped to one knee as the adrenaline kicked in once more and he pulled out his bayonet. _I will redeem myself in His name, in the fires of battle._ The blade clicked into place and Theo stood once more, shouldering his rifle, just in time to see Isaac's head explode. He watched their first casualty fall to the ground, his blood pouring onto the floor.

"If i must also die in His name, let it be," was all he could say, until Thadius' cries washed over the battlefield through the amplifier. _The Emperor Protects his loyal servants._ Switching his gun to full auto, he screamed with Thadius, aiming down the sights pouring fire into the cultists. Several fell to his onslaught, fueling Theo's rage even more. He was barely able to prevent himself from leaping over the barrier, into the mass of scum, and tear them apart with his bare hands. Only discipline and training kept him from throwing his life away so carelessly.

He then fired three shots and three people died.


----------



## High_Seraph

Mitja continues firing at the cultists until the charge pack of his hellgun read empty. _"Reloading!"_ Mitja shouts in a slightly high-pitched voice due to the adrenaline flowing through him as he eject the spent pack and grabs a ffresh one from his webbing and ramming it home. When Issac took the bullet that blew his head off Mitja was aghast at the lost life of one of the Emperor's finest servants. When Lersel broke ranks and grabbed the two fleeing stormtroopers Mitja wanted to yell at the idiot and drag him back to the barricade. 

When the shots from some of Mitja's squadmates ended the lives of two of the stormtroopers Mitja yelled _"You IDIOTS!! Watch your fire lanes!! Remember your firearms training."_


----------



## Lust God Flunky

Errol watched as the stormtrooper moved into his line of fire as his finger pulled back on the trigger of his hellgun. The las bolt tore through the soldier's neck just above the carapace armor, turning the soft tissue into a spray of blood and cooked flesh. He fell to the floor, dead before he knew it, his still open and body spasming. He saw Isaac take a bullet as well, the las bolt punching him in the face, throwing his body backwards. The realization that the las bolt coult have been burried in his face or his neck was not lost on Errol, but he continued firing, hoping that he would not share the same fate while unconsiously trying to put as much of the barricade between himself and his enemies. He tucked his chin down towards the collar of his carrapace armor and in this moment, he realized the stupidity of the gesture. Isaac had been a squad mate, even if he was a late addition to the squad, and he had been a friend, but the life of a stormtrooper wasn't meant to be a peaceful one and they all knew it.

_Rest well, Isaac, you lucky bastard, Errol thought to himself, knowing that now wasn't the time to mourn the passing of anyone._

He heard Mitja yell "_You IDIOTS!! Watch your fire lanes!! Remember your firearms training_," his voice carrying over the sounds of the firefight.

Errol looked briefly to his squad mate, an annoyed look on his face, "_I don't hear them complaining about fire lanes, damn it! They're going to complain later, so keep firing_."

The cultists that were diretcly behind the now dead trooper trampled over the corpse, a few stumbled but they were barely slowed by the obstruction. Errol switched his hellgun over to full-auto, seeing no more potentially friendlies in the line of fire and swept his hellgun across the corridor in controlled bursts. He was holding together, though just barely, as he saw that each shot fired hit something that was coming for his life but not stopping the inexorable tide of bodies pressing toward the barricade. As they drew closer, Errol briefly felt as if the panic he was feeling would overcome him. They just would not stop, no amount of fire from the squad could stop their advance. A cold calm overcame Errol as the cultists drew closer, the disquiet in his stomach and chest and head ceased as he slung his hellgun across back as the clip ran dry, drew his hellpistol and combat knife, keeping the heavy wrench at his waist within easy reach and began firing at the heads of the approaching cultist mob. Every face or neck he struck filled him with purpose, filled him with confidence.

As the mod drew closer, Errol readied himself to meet them head on, but held back leaping over. He could not hope to outflank the cultists in the corridor and he knew it would be a quick fight if he charged them head on. He was no Astartes, he wasn't even wearing power armor. He looked briefly to his squad, seeing each one fighting just as hard, and took heart at the sight. He turned back to the mob of heretics and continued firing, feeling the reassuring kick of his firearm in his hand, his face grim and determined. He pressed his body to the barricade, letting it hold his weight up as he continued to fire into the press of bodies.

‘_Selene! We cannot hold, you must leave him! Allow me to look after the whoreson! Noble to noble I give you my word that he will fight!_’ cried Heydrich across the sound of his howling weapons fire.

"_Madam! For once, I concure with Heydrich. They're too many, we have to fall back or be over-run!_" he shouted before returing to aiming over the lip of the barricade once more.


----------



## Broguts

Davis saw the horde encroaching on them. He called to Soren, "Soren! Can you set a charge to slow em down but not kill us all!?" He fired into the mob, killing some but nowhere near as much as he needed to. He Heard Heydrich "Selene! We cannot hold, you must leave him! Allow me to look after the whoreson! Noble to noble I give you my word that he will fight!" Heydrich! I didn't know you were a cowa- he stopped for a moment, he just stood there, he then started talking some ancient language; Trwy rym yr ymerawdwr sanctaidd byddaf daro bob un yn fy llwybr! Trwy ei wraith, rhaid i hyn gael ei lanhau llong. He then snapped out of it and fought with a new fury not seen in him for years.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Jill ran to the lip of the barricade and started to pour her fire over the top. She had done all she could as a medic, only being able to save Soren, but she had tried her hardest to keep the other man alive. She could still feel the tears on her smooth skin, slowly making their way down her face before patting on the floor. She shouldered her weapon, her aim a little blurry and off due to the moisture in her eyes. She opened fire on the mob that was rushing towards, using the fire setting of automatic as there were now no other storm troopers left in front of the barricade. 

She thought of those that she hadn't been able to save as she shot. The men Lersel saved, Isaac and the stormtroopers that had been gunned down by her own squad. She flinched every time she saw their faces and almost stopped firing. However if she did there could be more casualties in the squad and she couldn't allow that to happen again. She watched as cultists were reduced to pulp as they were gunned down without mercy from the squad. Jill sighted a young girl, around the age of Jill rushing towards her screaming at the top of her voice. She was brandishing a knife. Jill easily took care of this, a single shot through the front stopped the girl in her tracks. She wasn't dead however, just paralysed. Unable to move in the crossfire that was taking place. She would be trampled to death soon enough.

Jill heard a click and it took her a moment to realise she was out of ammo. She slung her hellgun and pulled out of its holster her pistol. She then brandished her Kukri which she held by her side ready to use. This took her a split second to do, however as she looked up she saw a middle aged man, athletic but a gibbering mass of insanity raise an auto pistol. In the space of time it took her to raise her side arm a solid slug from this pistol slammed into her carapace armour. The impact knocked Jill off her feet and winded her. "*Fuck I'm hit!*" She said quietly to herself. Jill scrambled on the floor desperately for a moment, checking to see if the round had gone through. Luckily it hadn't, though she would have a bruise on her chest soon. Jill used her Kukri to get the bullet out, which she threw to one side. She got back to her feet and sighted down her hell pistol before opening fire once more.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

_"What is the matter with you?" she shakes you "This is not the time to loose your head boy, we are deep in the shit, do you love your squad brothers?"

"You bullshit your way, saying you will die for them, will take any punishment for them, yet you do not have the balls to stand and die beside them. You will stand beside me and them and we will say the third litany together, as you speak, every beat, fire that pistol, aim fast, aim true, for the emperor and for your brothers."_

Farak heard the words, but they did not sink in. He was being shot at, and he was failing. Selene's words sparked a small light inside Farak, a dim candle swiftly snuffed out by the tempest of terror. He cried out, "Why me?! Why did this happen to me!?" He only wished he could see the beatiful woman again... suddenly, a surge of resolve raced through Farak, charging him with courage and steely determination. He felt alive, more alive than ever, the few words the woman had spoken echoing through his head. Rising to his feet, Farak stood by Selene, and drew _Torkan_, his ornate hellpistol. Discarding his standard-issue rifle, Farak stood straight, put one arm behind his back, and aimed the pistol straight, pointing his weapon at one particular heretic.

His earlier fear was now gone, and he felt no trepidation at killing a human being. He felt no remorse when he pulled the trigger, no pang of regret when the body fell to the floor, and no horror when the hell-bolt bored a burning hole into the man's head, exposing brain matter. He had killed, and he felt even stronger for it. Something was lending him strength, and Farak took the chance with gusto. He stood beside Selene, and began to chant, "Through His will we are born. Through His will we grow. Through His will we are protected. Through His will we survive." Farak shot down another heretic, taking careful aim with each shot. "By His will we become stronger. By His will we are sent to fight. By His will we kill. By His will the Imperium endures." Farak loosed another volley of shots, the hell-bolts thudding into numerous cultists, although whether they proved fatal Farak did not know nor care. "By the will of The Emperor, the enemies of man are defeated! By the will of The Emperor, man is triumphant! By the will of The Emperor, we shall win this day!" roared Farak, slamming a fresh magazine into _Torkan_ before firing three shots, all finding their mark, one fatal.

But it was not enough. The cultists approached, yet Farak did not feel afraid. "We must fall back." said Farak, with conviction. "Do not see this as cowardice; this is sound tactical acumen. If we try and hold here the enemy will outflank us. Other positions have already been overrun. The enemy forces will lap around and take us from behind. We must fall back and create a unified front!" called Farak, ducking his head to avoid aa gunshot whizzing over behind him. "Leave some det-packs, set the charges, and get back! You know it is the only way!" shouted Farak, still firing with his pistol, his other arm still held smartly behind his back. _I could hold them back alone for eternity,_ Farak thought. _-Not entirely alone-_ said a strangley familiar voice next to him. Farak spun round, but saw only bare, plasteel wall. Nobody was there.


----------



## Shadow Hawk

Yngvi could feel his heart beating. Faster and faster, harder and harder. It was pounding, like it wanted to break free from his chest. Adrenaline coursed his widening blood cells. War. This was real war. Images of his father flashed in his head, cleaving orks with his combat knife, valiantly slaying ork elites. This was his time. A wide grin spread across his

Yngvi got into position as the first cultists emerged. Hellgun fire reached the first wave before Yngvi could pull the trigger. More and more came, more soujld twisted by the forces of chaos. Yngvi let loose several shots, felling a cultist or two. His first kill. Yngvi could feel an inferno building up inside him. More and more cultists, more fell. This was amazing. "Hell...Yeah" Yngvi smiled as the heretics fell by his shot.

Yngvi did not see it happen. He only heard the scream as he carried on firing. He looked over to see a single dead body, not a cultist, one of his own. Isaac. The joy escaped Yngvi. This was true war. As blood seeped out of Isaac's body and over the cold metal floor, Yngvi felt an upsurge of horror. He had not gotten to know Isaac well, but he could remember some snippets from training with him. He wasn't a bad person, but here he was lying on the floor. Instantly, war did not feel so good.

A shot from a cultist barely missed Yngvi's head. That grabbed his attention, he turned back and fired a shot. "Purge the Heretic!" he yelled as he felled another. His heart still pounding. "For father. For Märsta. For the Emperor!"


----------



## CommissarHorn

Diving behind the barricade, Lersel gripped his Hellgun and continued to fire into the emerging cultists. “Oi, we got any grenades?” His neck felt wet, and wiping it Lersel found that he was covered in glass, as well as blood. 

Lersel’s head was knocked back as something flew into him, looking down he discovered bits of flesh and suddenly it occurred to him that they were from someone else. _Keep firing dumb ass, don’t look around!_
He could assess the situation afterwards. It was Selene’s job to make assessments and his was just to shoot. _So keep shooting!_ Reloading, Lersel spotted the fallen body of a squad member but turned away before his curiosity could grip him. Some one was screaming, another was shouting and he could hear crying. It didn’t matter though, because those chunks of bloody flesh, that fallen body and the suffering screams weren’t reserved for anyone and if he stopped his barrage of fire, they would also be his.


----------



## deathbringer

THis is a rather boring if active update, however it is the lull that comes before the storm
___________________________________________________-
Your cries for a retreat are met with laughter from Selene and her boltgun continues to bark its shells putting down cultists.

"Retreat and allow the cultists to walk into the bay unguarded, nay, if we destroy this hallway there will be no way for reinforcements to reach the other bays. Nay we must stand here, even if it is our final stand..."

Indeed now the cultists begin to come the first one placing a foot on the baracade is cut down by Selene's sword.

It is time to draw sword and pistol (most of your pistols are already out), and repel those that come over the baracades.

_______________________________________________________________
Everyone

3 cultists each, be as inventive as you like, i leave the details to your discretion as to the cultists looks weaponry, I'd like you to kill them with a mixture of pistol and sword and each of you to take a small wound, ie a scratch upon the arm or thigh.
_____________________________________________________________
A few small single man updates

Thadius: You are listening to the vox when a cultist comes over the barricade kicking you straight in the face causing you to roll away from the vox and out of earshot. You will not be able to get back to the vox for a while... dispatch the cultist as said above
___________________________________________________________________
Farak: (Decided to roll with your idea though it might have a few twists) In your mind a vision flickers, it is the girl. She screams, a vision of Selene

"Stop her, please, my darl...." the sound of a slap and her scream of pain and then a harsh voic mutters something unconceivable and the vision fades

One how do you react to a voice in your head, even such a beautiful one, its taking a liberty to say the least. Plus she is commanding you to go against your duties

Two stopping Selene, if you hinder her directly she will execute you on the spot, so where does your true cowardice truly lie, in fear of death, you will have to explore it yourself.

Three, what is the source of this devoiton?

__________________________________________________
Heydrich and Errol: As you draw your sword, you notice a light at the end of the tunnel, a gap in the cultists, is it truly over, can you survive, how do you respond? Do you push forward and try and lead from the front or do you still insist on falling back?


----------



## Medic Marine

Thadius had knelt behind the barricade attempting to focus the vox signal. "Bless this confounded metal bastard!" Thadius spat his distain for the damn vox. _Why arn't we in contact with the bridge anymore...._ A shout and clunk borught Thadius to the present. _The thro...._ Thadius' vision exploded in stars and birds sang in his ears. As he sprawled across the floor his helmet left his head and the vox comm went with it. As he came to rest a few feet from the barricade he vision struggled to find focus. 
As his vision became clear he found a a cultist bearing down on him with a blade raised a curse on his lips and violence in his eyes. Thadius' hell gun was gone and the fiend was upon him. Thadisu raised his hands and met the threat woth conviction and daze. The weight of the man fell atop him and the knife aimed for Thadius' face was stopped with his left hand on his attacker's right. The blade pressing slowly closer to his face, The cultist hissed his fowl breath washed across his face and carried the heritic's voice. "Cower with your emperor you'll be with him soon" The sneer across his face grew. Thadius noted a blue glow to his eyes, the blue cloak flowed across Thadius' carapace armor. Thadisu realized he wasn't strong enough to force him off. He boguth his right hand up and grasp the knife hand. The Heritic reacted by grabbing Thadius's hand and cackled in his face. Thadius released the heritic's let hadn and the knife desneded ans he pushed with his right and and lunged his head to his right. The knife fell to the deck with a clank and it stabbed the soft flesh of his cheek and he felt the fountain of blood. The ichtor and warmth washed his cheek and neck. With his free left hand he reached for the Heritic's eye. Grasping the left cheek with the palm and four fingers digging into the ear. His left thumb dug for the eye and entered the socket above the eye. He felt the pop as his thumb pasted the first knuckle. The Heritic bucked and screamed realing back. The eye popped free and blood followed. As the heritic flung himself off of Thadius, Thadius rose and was on the attack. _Damn VOX!_ Thadius hit the quick release strap and pulled the vox from his right shoulder and with the continued momentum smashed it into the right side of the cultist's head. The heritic screamed in agony as Thadius released the vox and is crashed acorss tyhe deck. "I brand the HERITIC!" Thadius' boot crashed in the heritic and laid him flat. Retreaving his hell gun and walked to the fiend. He spat on the cultist as he rigled in pain and confusion and fired the hell gun from point blank range throught the heritics hand and out the back of his head. "Bah..." Thadius felt the hot blood fow from his cheek. He looke dot the barricade and advanced firing at cultists as they came over the barricade. He arrived intime to slam the barrel into a cultists temple and fire his brains out the back. Thadius let the rush of battle wash over him and thrived. He was enraged as another cultist threw themselves airborne at him. He accepted the impact and threw the cultist airborne past him. As the cultist rose he walked slowly to him and fired a shot. The round struck the cultist in his right knee which buckled in a fountain of gore and shattered bone. The cultist tried to rise and Thadius laced the next round in his abdn which slumped him to the ground. As he arose Thadius fired the hell gun in his hand and the knife fell away. "Burn" Thadisu whispered as he fired into his chest and the man's cloths erupted in flames from the close proxsimity to the hell hun barrel. Thadius turned and ran to the barricade their were heritics to lay low.


----------



## Lust God Flunky

Selene's laughter unsettled Errol slightly, but this unease was offset by the courageous figure she cut as she killed, "*Retreat and allow the cultists to walk into the bay unguarded, nay, if we destroy this hallway there will be no way for reinforcements to reach the other bays. Nay we must stand here, even if it is our final stand..."*

Her devotion was contageous and as she spoke, Errol couldn't help but be swept up in it. As he turned back to the press of bodies charging the barricade, he noticed a gap in the cultist assault. 

_We're better than these bastards, we're servants of the Imperium! And if we fail, it's not like anyone is going to make us do push-ups for messing up._

The cultists had begun to reach the barricade, attempting to work their way past it and into their lines. Errol had no intention of letting them. He beat back the first that reached the barricade with his fists, not killing him but making him stumble backwards into the press of bodies. Errol looked to Heydrich, the noble born standing almost regally at the barricade, pistol and sword in hand and nodded to him, hoping that the noble would would glean what Errol was about to do. Sparing no more time, Errol entered the fray.

He placed his foot on top of the barricade and pushed off, leaping over it. His feet hit the deck on the other side, his gear making him crouch briefly and he took no time appraising the situation, he was a brawler and he was in his element when there were more enemies than allies around him. He came up from his light crouch and shoved his hellpistol into the face of the nearest cultist and pulled the trigger three times, the first two pulls causing the gun to kick back in his hand. The lasbolts caused the cultists brain to evacuate his cranium in a spectacular fasion, spattering those being him. The third pull, however, only resulted in a disappointing click.

As the cultist's body fell to the ground with a wet thump, Errol drew the heavy wrench he pilfered from the hangar bay in his main hand. A cultist came in on his right side, a heavy chipped cleaver held in one hand. Errol brought up his wrench to deflect the blow, but the cleaver was far too heavy and it travelled along the wrench into his forearm, tearing the skin apart under his fatigues. In response, Errol came up inside the cultist's guard, sinking his knife deep into the groin of his attacker before shoving him against the bulkhead, the prongs of the wrench pressed hard into the cultist's sternum. He removed the knife in a quick motion, the reversed serrations tearing the flesh as it exited the would and sunk the knife into the soft neck of his attacker. He twisted the knife as he removed it, letting the body fall to the floor. As the heretic began convulse on the deck, Errol had already moved on, turning aside blades and clubs with his knife and his wrench.

He landed several blows on many targets, but none were telling enough to get them stay down. As he grappled with one assailant, he saw to his left that another cultist had levelled an autogun at him. Placing his forearm across the neck of his opponent, Errol forced the suprisingly strong woman into the line of fire. Slugs slammed into the back of his shield, some punching through the body and into his carapace armor, though none penetrated it. He watched as the light of life faded from his enemy's eyes before tossing the body into the path of more of cultists.

His breathing was ragged and shallow, but he was alive with energy. He glanced back to the barricade and saw that he had been carried several meters away in the fighting.
Errol let out a savage laugh and shouted to his squad mates, "*C'mon! Let's push these bastards back to the void!"* and turned back towards the cultists.


----------



## Broguts

Davis waited until one of the cultists was close to him, his eyes glowing, blue mask shining, sword gleaming in the dim lights of the corridor. Davis slung his hellgun over his shoulder and drew his hellpistol with lightning fast speed, like he had practiced back home so many times before. He blew four holes in the cultist's chest, the hot streams penetrated his abdomen, tearing flesh and bone apart, he had seen this many times before, just never so up close. He pulled out his knife as another cultist approached, he stabbed him in the chest, twisted the blade and said"Where are your gods now!?" another charged him and he slit his neck, then kicked him over. He was still in his blood rage when a knife landed in his left shoulder, and then a las-round hit him in the leg, he stood there, no pain, just rage"Ouch! Thats smarts!" he said sarcastically, he then was hit in the face with the butt of a lasgun and collapsed.

He was swamped with memories, all bad. He heard the metallic click of Selene's bolter, he flashed back to that day, he heard her battle cry, and flashed back to his mother crying and screaming at the men to stop, he heard the blast, and the sound of meat being blasted apart, and remembered his father. And then he blacked out.


----------



## CaptainFatty

In his pious fury, Theo hadn't noticed that the cultists were already upon the barricade. He wildly opened fire at the first one he saw, tearing his chest apart in a flurry of shots. The surprise caused him to stumble, and he tripped, falling on his back. One cultist, wielding a pistol and knife, saw this and leapt though the lines of stormtroopers to take advantage of this 'easy' kill. Theo watched the cultist fly towards him and brought both his arms up to catch the cultist's. Theo pulled his head back as the cultist brought his face right up to Theo's. In the brief moment when Theo looked into the cultist's eyes, he realised, despite the tattoos and snarling expression, how human he looked and relaxed his grip a little. This was the first time he had really looked at a cultist and what he saw was just another man, trying to survive. Taking advantage of this, the cultist ripped his arm free and brought his blade down, hard, towards Theo’s chest. Theo saw this just in time and moved to his side, the blade connecting with an armour plate and only penetrating just enough to leave a small but deep cut in Theo’s right bicep. The pain burned through his arm waking him to the reality of the enemy. As he rolled back to his initial position, he used the momentum and his strength to throw the cultist off him. 

As he stood, Theo readied his hellgun in his left hand, the light shining off the tip of the bayonet. The cultist was on his knees, raising his pistol, but was too slow. As the cultist screamed, Theo brought his weapon, one handed down into the cultist’s face, the blade entering his mouth and exploding out the back of his neck, blood pouring onto the cultist's chest. Theo pulled his bayonet free and left the cultist, choking on his own blood, to die. He ran over to the rest of the squad, engaged in a bloody melee, and thrusted his bayonet into the chest of the first cultist he saw, watching as the young face contorted into a scream of pain, the bayonet stuck in his chest. Theo quickly twisted his gun and released the bayonet, unable to pull it from between the cultist's ribs. He backed off, shouldering his rifle and drawing his knife, not worrying about the pistol.

"I must repent for my earlier failures," he said as he charged once more into the combat.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Jill watched as the cultists got closer and closer to the barricade. No matter how much fire was put into them they kept coming. She knew this would end in close combat, not her speciality. She was a bloody medic not a brawler. Nevertheless she leapt forward to meet the challenge. She saw Errol dive past her and leap clean over the barricade. He was going to get himself killed, she was sure of it. She leapt on top of the barricade and sighted down her pistol. A young man, still in his teens probably ran straight towards her. In one hand he held a cruel looking knife, serrated and deadly. He had eyes only for Jill and rushed at her. Jill raised her pistol and let of a flurry of shots. Three shots hit the man, two in the chest one in the head. His body fell backwards into the crowd. Jill could hear Selene talking about never retreating and Jill turned her head for a fraction of a second towards her.

Jill suddenly felt a strong pair of hands grab at her ankles. She looked down and saw a man, an axe strapped to his back holding her. He was bald, his tattoos covering his head and his teeth yellow. He smiled up and yanked Jill towards the cultists. Jill lost her helmet and pistol as she hit the floor, still keeping her Kukri. She was being dragged along the floor towards a beautiful women, a sword in hand standing there laughing at Jill's predicament. Jill desperately lashed out with her feet, trying to get the man to relinquish his hold. She managed to hit his groin and he let go for the briefest of seconds. Jill leapt to her feet and brought her knife down only to have it meet the women's sword. She felt a hand lash out and backhanding her, knocking her back a few steps. Her eyes stung, and her cheek was now red and raw.

Jill turned back just in time to duck under the axe that had been heading straight for her head. However this put her in the path of the sword, and she felt it dance along her skin, cutting through the armour and leaving a shallow but long cut on her arm, the sword reversed its direction and cut through the skin on her left leg. Jill hissed as she felt pain rise, but dived forwards knocking the axeman off his feet. She plunged her Kukri through his neck and then leapt back aiming at the women. She threw her Kukri straight into her watching as the knife penetrated skin and pushed through her heart. Jill quickly ran over, grabbed her knife and found her pistol. She backed away towards the barricade, one hand covering the wound to her leg. Shit.


----------



## dark angel

Heydrich was sent reeling from an unseen blow as he tilted his head to acknowledge Selene. It opened up the swollen wounds which she had left there, and the audible crack was evidently the splintering of his cheekbone. Yet it still clung to handsomeness as he tumbled back, tears welling in his eye and mingling at his lips with the coppery tang of blood. He shook his head clear of the spinning tide which had embraced it, balling his fists and letting his Hell-Gun fall loose in its straps. He found his target cackling near him, a spear that ended in a hooked scale-formed blade held in his hands.

Tall and lean, the figure wore a golden faceplate over his features; with only his glazed orange eyes showing from beneath. A mane of scraggly black hair was draped down his back and a fluttering set of cerulean robes billowed out behind him as he steadily marched forwards. Both of the mans hands were draped in gauntlets of interlocking iron, sharp fingered and stud-knuckled. When he leapt forwards, a cry on his lips, Heydrich grinned and followed his enemies move. The spear came down on his shoulder, but Heydrich twisted eloquently on his side and punched out into the ribcage of the man.

The crunch which sounded was followed by a gurgle muttering from beneath the faceplate and Heydrich kicked the back of the right knee, collapsing it forwards. He landed on his other knee and spun his spear around, catching Heydrich’s protective layer of armour and peeling away paint. The man swiveled and swung it back around, but Heydrich had already latched around the haft. With a yank it came free and Heydrich struck twice with the pommel, breaking the mans faceplate along the right cheek. The glint of a maddened eye surrounded by pulsing tattoos made Heydrich wince and he struck again, cracking the bone which rimmed his eye. 

Heydrich spun it at that, the cold metal feeling rough against his alabaster gloves and drove the tip of the spear into the mans chest. He gurgled as Heydrich placed his boot on the shoulder of the dying man and pushed him from the borrowed weapon, leaving a trail of dangling black ichor. The man fell back and wrapped a hand around the ankle of Heydrich with one hand, reaching into the folds of his robes with the other. Heydrich brought the spear above his head and brought it down onto his chin, cracking through the faceplate and splitting his jaw in two. He left the spear embedded there and drew his blade, spinning around with renewed vigor.

The next Cultist which came at him was an oddity of metal and flesh. Large sections of its body had been replaced by skeletal augments that glistened with spilled arterial blood. The face was angled upwards and distorted so that the mouth was easily large enough to devour Heydrich’s skull; but the most terrifying things were the rows of dagger like fangs which were locked in place. Its left hand ended in a claw wrapped with dancing electricity and its right held a small dagger that pulsed with veins. It was sickening to look upon, even more when he roared and the smell of rotting meat washed over Heydrich.

It made the first move, swinging its claws inwards. Heydrich parried it with surprising ease, cracking one of the talons along its length. Oil sputtered out over the deck and it brought the dagger in towards the side, laughing manically. Heydrich ducked and heard it whistle above him and hacked his blade upwards into the section between the things groin and leg. It did nothing. The armour simply rang and the mechanical-beast flexed its clawed hand. Heydrich was sent away, arms outstretched before him and legs curled. He hit the deck hard enough to force the air from his lungs and rolled over, cradling his stomach.

He could heard the pounding feet of the creature as it charged him. It grew closer. Closer. It was upon him before he could even turn. It grappled with him and slammed him into the deck twice, causing Heydrich’s Hell-Gun to fall away and tossed him around. Heydrich stared into the opal eyes of the creature, rage written upon his own. The dagger was risen above its head for the killing blow, angled downwards and reflecting the artificial light of the ship. Heydrich found a weak spot in its wrist, and plunged his blade deep.

It roared and dropped the dagger onto the ground, spinning and dislodging Heydrich and his blade. The Storm-Trooper bounced as he rolled towards where Jill was standing, on his hands and knees. A small string of blood dripped from his lips and spread out across the deck beneath him and he realised his teeth had clamped down around his tongue, eating away a clump of flesh. His grip tightened around his blade and he longed for an enemy which he could actually duel with, one which he could actually defeat with ease.

‘Bastard got me!’ he chuckled at Jill as he stood and jumped forwards to meet the charging Cultist head on, swinging his blade wildly. 

It cleaved away the side of the Cultist’s head with shocking ease. Oil-blood spilled out in a putrid torrent as it collapsed and the defaced sigil of the Adeptus Mechanicus was shown beneath its armoured shoulders, and Heydrich could only help to grin. Rags of crimson robes were still clutched beneath its plated hide, fluttering gently as its brain collapsed out of the hole within the flank of its skull and Heydrich stamped down hard. Apparently the Cult of Mars were not impossible to become exactly that, a Chaotic worshipping Cultist. 

Heydrich reclaimed his Hell-Gun quickly and gave it a scan, making sure that there was no damage dealt. When he was happy he latched it onto his back and marched forth. Ahead of them he could see a pulsating bright light and it was clear that the Cultist assault was faltering. He did not care for that, he still believed they needed to retreat from the advancing enemy. He looked over at beautiful Selene and filtered across the deck towards her, his blade held at the ready. And then the third Cultist pounced.

Arms encased in gloved metal hands, the Cultist gripped his throat tightly and spun him around so that he faced away from the battle. He dropped his blade in the madness and found it just out of reach, his finger tips barely managing to skim the blade. Slithers of darkness clouded his vision and he pushed his feet into the deck, kicking backwards. Both he and his captor stumbled and fell onto the ground and Heydrich spun, pinning the wrists to the ground. He was shocked by what he saw. A beautiful woman, her eyes twinkling and a smile upon her face.

His grip upon her right wrist slackened and she reached up, stroking his face affectionately. And then Heydrich killed her. He merely gripped her neck with both his hands and twisted. It snapped and tore the jugular. Blood jetted across the deck and struck Heydrich’s fingers, who was pushing the shattered bone back between the fold of flesh. He stood and reached for his blade, slashing the woman twice across the face. He felt sorrow for her, and stared down at the bloodied corpse. He had murdered her, a woman. And all out of perilous rage. Her features had dissipated and he shook his head, moving back towards Selene.

‘We need to reinforce our lines, Sister! The Cultists are pressing hard, they are not going to dissipate. I know it.’


----------



## Broguts

Davis came to, he was dazed. He saw the battle was still raging on around him, Jill had been wounded, Heydrich was talking sense, and Selene was still fighting like a madwoman. He did not move, he ached head to toe, not remembering much, just that Soren had given his life for everyone, in vain. He lay there on his back, wondering, if he would ever get back at his parent's murderer. 

He looked around, seeing the squad fight with intense fury, Heydrich was too! Realizing this he decided that he had to do something. He grabbed his hellpistol from the ground next to him and started firing at the cultists, "Eat this you bastards." his voice barley audible over the gunfire.


----------



## Medic Marine

Thadius crashed back to the deck a crater in his left breast only a millimeter above the aquella, the carapce cracked adn puckered but held. "whore dogs!" Thadius rasped around a tender chest which threatened to fail him breath. He skidded back on all fours as the cultist burst over the barrier an auto pistol brandished in his left hand and a flail in the right, the gold robes flowed around him and he lept at Thadius. Thadius struggled to raise his hell gun but found his left arm with out full function and pain ragged across his chest as his arm failed to respond. _COME ON COME!_ The cultist raised the flail above his head and howled with glee and fury as Thadius fired wildly to avoid being blugened to death. The Hell Gun barked and spat death that grazed the cultist's right hip. Thadius froze as his arm failed him and he was left defenceless. 

"Emperor" Thadius exhaled as he tried to roll away but found no breath to continue.

The Cultist's chest puckered and exploded with a shower of gore and chunks of flesh. Thadius' head craned and his gaze fell on Davis firing his auto pistol into the cultist. A shower of blood across his uncovered head brought him around and he rolled away to his right getting to his knees and grabbed the dropped auto pistol the hell gun lost. Thadius tood wobbily as his chest heaved with pain and breath came in quick rasps. "And thus am I delivered by faithful serivce by his mercy and by his servant, I shall fight on" Thadius recided the him and fired the auto pistol till it was empty. He starred at the carnage around him as the battle began to fade away.


----------



## High_Seraph

*"Retreat and allow the cultists to walk into the bay unguarded, nay, if we destroy this hallway there will be no way for reinforcements to reach the other bays. Nay we must stand here, even if it is our final stand..."*

Mitja hears this and pales even more at the thought of dieing. When the first cultist is cut down by Selene's sword Mitja belatedly drops his hellgun and unsaps the latches on his hellpistol and knife. 

However before he could get them completely out of thier sheath and holster a cultist with an ugly tatto of a hydra on his forehead, mouth wide in a prayer to whatever foul creature he venerates, wielding a medium sized blade in both hands muscles twitching with the thought of an easy kill, jumps on top of Mitja's crouching form driving the blade down towards his face taking both of them to the floor cracking a rib or two with his momentum and weight elicting a grunt of extreme pain from Mitja. Mitja's eyes widen in fear before he twists his head to the left and only barelly avoiding taking it directly in his face the blade carves a gash directly under his right eye. Mitja yells in pain as his own blood flies in an arc before fully removing his knife with his left hand and ramming it with his full strength into the cultists jaw slamming it shut and up into his palate cutting off his mangled cry of pain, then brain killing him before the cultists can recover from the near kill.

Mitja rolls to his left and shoves the cultist off of him and stands shakily on his feet blood pouring down the right side his face into his armour from the wound he recieved. Mitja reaches up with his left hand still grasping his knife he brings it up with the back to his face to touch his wound and see how bad it is. As he does this Mitja takes carefull aim with his pistol on another cultists barrel like chest, shakingly slightly with the effects of a massive dose of adrenaline after his near death experiance, shooting the cultist in the chest watching the deadly beam travel in a second to enter at the right side cauterizing going in and destroying the mans right lung as blood gushes from his mouth a moment later. Before continuing to shoot at him missing some of the shots before hitting the cultist in the chest once more in the center exploding it and finally ending his heresy to the God-Emperor at range before he could bring his deadly chainsword into close combat. Ejecting the spent cell he puts his knife in its sheath to reload his pistol. 

Seeing Errol charge out into the mass of cultists Mitja hurriedly grabs a fesh pack and inserts it and takes a classic boxer stance, right hand firmly on the handle, left hand gripping the butt of the pistol to try and steady it while closing his left eye to sight down its barrel in an attempt to save a friend. As Errol continues his rampage Mitja sights a cultist in a better outfit than the others who seems to be coordinating them and takes carefull aim at his head. Seeing Mitja aiming his pistol at him the cultist grabs another one and shoves him in between the two as Mitja depresses the trigger. The laser rips through the space between them in a second and buries itself in the unlucky cultists left shoulder ripping his robes off to expose a body wide mark of some blasphemus creature along the cultists left side as he howls in pain. Mitja continues to send shots at him hitting him in the stomach ripping out his bowels, another shot enters his throat and blasts it apart in a spray of red blood, white bone and gore covered gristle. 

After the man falls dead Mitja scans for the one who used him as a meat shield but he seems to have disappeared after dragging that man in front of him. Mitja draws his knife as more of them continue to press the attack. 
_"Selene what are your orders Ma'am?!"_ Mitja yells asking for direction as he reloads his pistol for the last time.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Farak laughed amist the slaughter, his eyes dancing with the light of gunfire. His pistol kept firing and firing, _Torkan_ becoming a whirling weapon of death. Cultists came in flocks, their numbers staggering. Soon they would be surely over-whelmed. Farak looked to Selene; she seemed not to notice the impending doom, but simply drew her blade. Farak reached for his combat knife, and slid it out of its holster, and continued to fire his pistol as the cultists made it over the barricades. A group of three made their way towards Farak, snarling in glee.

The first was armed with what looked like a severed arm, which he had bolted a knife onto. The arm swung in his hands, the knife on the end glittering maliciously. Snarling, Farak brought up his pistol, and put three bullets through the man's head. He screamed a loud curse, foul language bubbling through his mouth. The second was upon Farak, covered in dark runes and wielding what looked like a small scythe. The heretic shouted a multitude of words, all of them souding oddly familiar yet completely foreign to Farak. Bringing up his combat blade, Farak was immensely surprised, and relived, to see that he had managed to block the blow. With his free pistol-hand, Farak buried two shots in the man's groin, before kicking him back and stabbing him in the face. The man's death was as twisted as his life, as he spasmed on the floor. But something in his death awoke something inside Farak.

A vision struck Farak, like a bullet. He fell to his knees, clutching his head. He saw the woman. She was being tortured, hurt - another vision hit Farak, sending him toppling over backwards, and he screamed in pain. The torturer was Selene. She was hitting the girl repeatedly, without remorse - the final vision hit Farak like a thunderbolt, as the girl spoke "Stop her, please, my darl-" the beautiful voice was cut off by another slap. Farak howled, the vision sending a throbbing pain through his skull. Looking through the gaps in his hands, he saw a final cultist. It approached with a pot of steaming liquid, most likely a dark acid. It laughed manically, and pulled the bucket backwards, ready to swing. Instinctively, Farak rolled away, whilst letting loose a shot at the cultist. The shot went wide, but the acid hit the floor harmlessly next to Farak. Shooting again, Farak hit the cultist in the thigh. Screaming, the heretic dropped the vat of liquid forwards, most of it spilling all over him. The cultist screamed as his flesh was eaten away by the liquid, and collapsed to a bloody heap. Some of the acid splashed onto Farak's thigh, and he screamed in pain; the liquid bored into his skin, eating away at his flesh. Finally, after several agonising moments, the pain stopped.

Farak stood, looking for Selene. There she stood. Suddenly, the vision played out again in Farak's mind, although it was painless this time. Selene wanted to kill the girl. Farak would not let that happen. Soon, he would act.


----------



## deathbringer

Horn and Shadow if you could get back to me via pm when your ready to be updated ill give you a part in the update. I'm sure your just busy at the moment but I dont want to loose either of you

Also welcome to kobraki who will be joining our merry band in a little while
_________________________________________________________________
Today there will be individual updates. There was going to be two parts but it got so big, i decided to split it into two updates

_____________________________________________________________
Individual updates

Errol and Mitja: Stranded ahead of the crowd Errol is driven backwards towards the barrier by a cultist who tackles you round the waist driving you backwards your arms pinned to your sides a second strikes you round the face and you are born to the ground, barely keeping a hold upon your weapons. However as the cultist raises a long knife to plunge it into your skull you hear him rasp

"Glory to tzeentch, his soul is yours"

React are you fearful, scared that you have been damned to eternal torment, or are you scornful in the face of death. Whatever it is it is not your time yet for Mitja sensing the danger, scrambles from the barrier knocking one cultist aside. Striking out with his boot he catches the cultist under the chin sending him flying yet he has opened himself to attack and a cultist born to the ground by a thigh wound tugs him to the ground. Errol repay the favour, save his life.

Jill Read the above update you too see errol born to the ground and move to save him yet your are halted by a second figure who trips you as you rush to his aid. Spinning round you can kill him with knife or hell pistol, i think knife would be more dramatic but your choice. As the last breath drains from his lungs he pulls himself towards you a snarl on his horrific face but his throaty chuckle chills your soul and he whispers

"You think you have one but he comes girl, he comes and your blood will boil"

He convulses and then lies still horrid red eyes still fixed upon you, read this before you read the all part as all will be revealed there but what menace do you believe he describes, i think its fairly obvious but let us see how you respond to it. are you shaken by these words

Heydrich and Farak Selene is standing between you, you are almost duelling back to back, side by side shoulder to shoulder atop the barricades and she laughs at Heydrich's words. You may both kill as you wish atop the baracade

"On my world the nobles had bigger balls boy. Their numbers dwindle and we shall pull through"

As she speaks soren in a fit of madness snatchs the charge from the pocket of her coat rushing into the crowd, do you think to follow him or do you see him setting the charges realise he will do somthing desperate, or do you not truly give a shit. 

Whatever you do the sudden intrruption and the tug has put Selene off balance and she begins to topple to the ground and a cultists blade is lancing towards the weak part under her armour, stop him and help Selene up. 

Farak the same occurances happen to you but i think you will be thinking differently will you attempt to hinder Heydrich's attempts to aid selene or will you attempt to kill her yourself. I'm more thinking about how you will react to being close to selene considering your vision.

Theo As you charge into the cultists the sight of three sprinting out from the kitchens catches your eye. They seem to be running terrified from some unknown menace and don't notcie. What might they be running from? is it reinforcements or are they bait for a more terrifying enemy.

Take them by surprise and take them down in an epically humourous fashion of your choosing, do you call for help from the others or do you believe whatever it is you can take it down yourself?

Once finished do you return to the melee or do you hold your position do you believe more threats might be coming.

Thadius: As your charge towards the barricade you nudge over a body to find your headphones under a corpse tugging upon the wire you see something shift amongst the corpses and find your vox sliding towards you. You notice minor damage has been done, some repairs will be needed, i leave the repairs to your discretion, but as you get through you hear

"Bay A cultist's repelled, awaiting orders
Bay B this is fucking nuts were getting slaughtered here shit shit, REINFORCEMNTS FOR FUCKS SAKE
They're cutting through towards the bridge, there are too many we cant hold them
Hanger secured, 2 full squads ready to move
Engine rooms secured, we are still moving
We need reinforcements to the bridge immediately
Oh fuck no Bay A under attack again
Bay B this is desperate shit here
Bay C what is your status, Squad Selene, can we move reinforcements through to the other Bays via hold C
Squad Selene do you copy?"

Reply to them thadius, alot will ride on this information later in the rp. Also read davis's update you may be half aware of events

Davis: You and Thaidus are all that is left behind the barrier, corpses surround you in your frenzied combat, yet you must feel alive, unbeatable the blood of your enemies stains you. Indeed you have proven yourself to be a true warrior. Now you stand unnopposed and you notice that Thadius has dropped to one knee workin frantically at his vox yet a form slips over the barrier and moves towards him. The man is huge a true bear of a man a long knife in his hand and though you draw a bead to drop him with your pistol. its out your only choice is to take him on, face to face hand to hand. You rush towards him tackling him into the wall and he knocks you away with a backhand.

Now his attention is on you and only you, your knife against his, take him down, but draw it out consider emotions pain try and make it vibrant and descriptive.

Morgan: Most of this is at your own discretion sir

You awaken slowly head aching, vague memories of a bullet wound and a noxious gas filling your lungs. You vomit feeling agony suddenly creeping from your leg, seeing blood seeping from a wound, a solid slug has blown a hole in one of your legs.

Respond to the pain. Memories of a man in blue gold with blank eyes walking towards you at the head of a mass of cultists.

You open your eyes another body of one of your comrades lies on you, you push it off you as it rolls you see who it is, how does it effect you. You put your head up, bodies of your squad and a couple of cultists, scattered remains scattered memories.

You turn your head the psyker moves down the corridor away from you, his stride slow. He hasnt noticed you but your memories are coming back you remember his blank eyes without pupils remember the terror. Your gun has dissappeared for the moment, your pistol somewhere else but your knife is at your belt. Do you try and stand or is it too painful, all you know if you want to kill that bastard responsible for this, move towards him, you wont reach him quite yet.
__________________________________

Horn and Shadow use the last update for your posts but please try get on up or at least pm me


----------



## Kobrakai

_Where am I?.. is this real?.._

Morgan could only just depict what was going on, in a half conscious state he felt a wind blow against his face, rolling around under his ballistic helmet as it was half off his head. He felt it swirling around him, it was strangely re-assuring. 

_The wind, I can feel it! This must be real.. but where the hell am I?_

The questions were cut short as the wind picked up and chucked up some dust onto his leg, the thick dust catching the open nerves in his leg. This brought Morgan around quickly. 

Morgan opened his eyes, looking through his dusty gasmask all he could see was black with small amounts of light pocketed. He felt a weight over him too, what was on him. He gripped the deadweight, lifting it and rolling it to his left, he realised as he moved it it was his squad mate, Arjen, a hole blown through his chest. 

Morgans head was spinning, what the hell happened? He sat up slowly, and saw a small dark crevice just behind him, crawling back to keep from prying eyes. He needed a moment to get his bearings. He inspected his leg, blood pooled where he was lying, it seemed to be his only injury though, and everything else seemed intact. 

Releasing the catch on his helmet and gasmask, he took a moment and ran his hand through his hair. After taking a deep breath, he realised he had never felt so nauseous, began throwing up to his left. He could only think it was through shock. After a few moments sickness he leant back against a sunken pillar, taking in what he could see. 

His squad was dead, he could see Sergeant Kargus, his own blade stuck through his back, and the rest of his squad dotted about the place. In amongst them he saw bloody forms, some civilian looking, others grotesque. Nothing here could have caused such devastation, it wasn't adding up? What the hell passed through here?

He began to check himself over, peeling back the bloody fatigues around his leg. He saw the crude slug embedded in his flesh, and went about removing it, grabbing his blade and grimacing as he dug the blade around the wound to dig out the bullet. Immense relief came when he was able to remove the bullet, a pressure relieved from the area. 

He turned to Arjen, seeing his faceless gasmask, he began to remember things....

_*I got you Lindberg, you'll be alright soldier! Now get u.....*_

He remembered Arjen saying that before slumping over him, and the struggle of trying to get the man off him before passing out. 

_He died saving my life_ thought Morgan, desperately trying not to make a sound through fear of being caught exposed. Whatever caused this devastation must still be in the area. Guilt began to fill Morgan, but quickly got rid of the notion.

_No, he died in the service of the Emperor!_ Morgan thought again, moving to the body, grabbing the medi kit to bandage his leg. Quickly removing the kits to stop the bleeding, he packed the wound with the kit and wrapped the leg up as tight as he dared. Before trying to stand up, he turned back to Arjen, removing his dogtag and putting it in his pocket.

"See you soon Arjen, when we stand shoulder to shoulder with the Emperor!" Morgan said in a whisper. 

Morgan knew he had to make himself sparse, and slowly got to his feet, he tried to put weight on the foot, and could just about limp on it. Checking his gear, his Hellgun was long gone, as was his pistol! Luckily they held no sentimental value, they were just weapons of war. He did have his trusty blade though. 

Collecting all the dog tags from his squad, he realised they had all either been stripped of their weapons, or their weapons were useless. _Shit_ he thought, _Just the blade it is then!_

He looked up trying to gauge his position, they were moving west, checking his watch, the compass said he was facing south west. Clipping his helmet and gasmask back on, he slowly moved towards a exit from the clearing, staying in the shadows. His head was pounding, and took a moment to steady himself, there were patches he didn't remember. 

_
We were firing towards the enemies position, then a explosion to my left, then I woke up seeing Arjen on me and struggling before passing out..._

All he knew was that he needed to find a friendly position to fall back to, otherwise he'll be stranded. All thoughts of regrouping stalled as a crack of lightning burst from the darkness surrounding some ruins ahead of him. He moved to see what it was, and after finding a good vantage, he peered through. 

He saw what had caused it, a lean man dressed in blue and gold cloth pulsating with a eery sickening aura was walking away from the carnage... wait... that man...

Morgan could only close his eyes as a flash of memories brought about a horrific blank face staring back at him in his dreams, striking down anything who got in it's way. Surrounded by gibbering lunatics, it brought down his comrades.. the explosion, the face, it all made sense. 

Morgan opened his eyes again, sweating heavily at the thought of this creature. This is what caused the carnage, this is what killed his squad. Morgan gritted his teeth, gripping his combat blade tight with the blade facing down, he knew payback had to be dealt, Squad Kargus had to be avenged! 

Waiting a few moments before the creature began to move again, he began slowly moving towards his prize.


----------



## High_Seraph

As the swirling close combat continues around the barricade and beyond it Mitja takes a moment and goes over his gear and makes sure that everything hasn't been dislodged or broken Mitja sees Errol get tackled by a cultist. Seeing this Mitja runs over to the barricade, broken ribs grating against each other making every breath seem like fire as it goes in and out, slamming his left hand on it he swings his legs over and connects with the cultists jaw throwing him off Errol before taking carefull aim and shooting him in the head with his pistol. Mitja watches the deadly beam enter the cultists face right above a scar on his left cheek and explode out the back bringing his life to an end.

_"Well I'd say that makes us even for the light and iho-stick huh Err.",_ Mitja says to him before a cultist on the ground grabs his ankle and twists it forcing Mitja to fall to his left and slamming him to the ground. When he hit the ground Mitja's head bounced off the floor and he saw white and cried out in pain as his ribs took even more abuse and he nearly blacked out. *Throne damnit this is not how I'm going to die!* Mitja yells in his own head.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Jill was backed up against the barricade, the amount of bodies that pressed towards the squad was overpowering. She was stabbing and firing, trying to stop herself and the others from being overrun. She watched as Errol was slowly falling back, having pressed too far into the crowd of the cultists. She started too move towards him as he was crash-tackled by two cultists. However something grabbed her round the waist and brought her tumbling to the floor, twisting her ankle in the process. She turned to see a young cultist, clean shaven and ice blue eyes, entrancing her. That would be if he wasn't holding a knife and bringing it straight towards her. She grabbed at his wrist with one hand, slowing him down while the other scrambled around, trying to find her gun. However all she could bring up was her knife, which she slashed across his face. 

He yelped in pain and stood before bringing his fist crashing into her stomach. She gasped for air, and quickly scrambled away, only to receive a painful kick to the side. She rolled onto her back, coughing through the pain. She watched as he descended down towards her once more, with his wicked looking knife. She kicked out with her foot, catching him off balance. She crawled over to her gun and quickly fired two shots, only one hit his leg.

He went down and Jill quickly took this opportunity to drive her Kukri through his stomach and up into his chest. She watched as blood rushed out of him, and he coughed blood. She was about to turn away when a hand shot out and grabbed her. "You think you have won but he comes girl, he comes and your blood will boil", with that he convulsed and died.

Jill stared at his red eyes, transfixed by them as she once was when they were blue. Holy Shit she thought to herself, this wouldn't be good, she was sure of that much at least. She grabbed her weapons and limped over to the barricade once more.


----------



## CaptainFatty

"I must repent for my earlier failures," Theo was running back into the melee when he saw it out of the corner of his eye. Three cultists running from the kitchen, from behind their position. _How the hell did they get there?_ He was about to yell for help but realized the others probably wouldn't hear him. They had their own problems. He turned towards them, his confidence rising as he stared them down. Raising his pistol he ran at them as fast as he could, screaming, looking for the one that looked important. _They are all scum._ Theo snarled as he sighted the one on the left, armed with what looked like two pistols, the make of which he was unsure of. The others only had close combat weapons.

He fired several times, missing most due to his speed but scoring a hit on his shoulder. A large chunk of bone and muscle was torn from him and he fell, surprise on his face and his arm dangling by a strip of skin. The other two stopped and stood still, shock on their faces. Dropping his empty pistol, Theo continued to sprint towards them, his knife at the ready. In the few seconds until he reached them he was able to get a good look at the cultists.

The former middle one was female, fairly skinny, wearing a plain brown dress and wielding a single ornate knife, the kind of weapon that would normally be on a wall, away from battle. The other was male, very tall and built like a tank, his shirtless form taking up a large part of the hallway. His upper body was covered in primitive tattoos and he was armed with a very large two handed sword. Whatever made this man run in fear would have to be extremely intimidating.

_They're still in shock. take the big one down first._ Just as this thought came to him, the cultists readied their weapons and prepared to take his charge. _Shit..._ It was too late to re-maneuver so he leaped into the big one, thrusting his knife and putting all his weight into the attack. The cultist was faster than he anticipated and Theo's hand was brushed aside as the butt of the sword was forced into his chest. The carapace armour was cracked under the force of the blow and Theo was dazed as he hit the ground hard. He instinctively raised his leg as a gray blur flew at him and he felt the sword graze the armour of his leg - no damage done. He rolled backwards as the sword came at him again and was on his feet in an instant, stumbling backwards until he was no longer dazed.

He raised his head to see the woman running at him, the silver and gold blade catching the light. _I want that, it will be mine._ Theo was amazed at the beauty of blade and vowed to defeat these two to claim it. He threw his boot out towards the woman's leg and heard something snap as he caught her knee. She flew into him, screaming in pain, and Theo caught her in his arms. Black sores covered her face and Theo recoiled in disgust. "You die here, bitch," he said, and slit her throat before throwing her to the ground. The ornate blade hit the ground and Theo was about to pick it up when he saw the big cultist coming at him.

"BRING IT!" Theo yelled as the cultist swung the blade at Theo's head. He ducked under the sword and plunged his knife into the cultist's stomach. 10 inches of steel was pulled from the man, blood and gore covering the entirety of the blade. The cultist stumbled back but Theo would give him no mercy, leaping at him again and striking for the neck, the blade once again hitting home and going in deep. This time the cultist fell to the ground, his blood quickly leaving him as he died. He picked up the female cultists knife and admired it for a second before putting it in his belt. _A very nice trophy,_ he thought as he walked up to the wounded cultist.

The man was lying still, his face white and his breathing fast and light. "You're dying slowly today my friend," Theo laughed, taunting the heretic. He looked back towards his squad wondering if they needed his help. _Fuck it, I'm gonna die anyway, might as well check out the kitchen._ He quickly cleaned his knife and sheathed it, readying his rifle for whatever was in the kitchen. He didn't bother going back for his pistol.


----------



## Lust God Flunky

The cultists pressed in, pushing Errol back towards the barricade inch by inch. So far, their attacks had been merely probing his defences, but he was being worn down by the constant thrusts or swipes of weapons. His wrench had been invaluble in turning aside the attacks, the metal of it chipped and worn by battle, and his knife had been instrumental in causing several light wounds on careless cultists. Ducking and weaving through the plethora of attacks, Errol left himself open for a brief moment as he raised his weapons to halt a downward swing from a large club. As he crossed his knife and wrench to catch the bludgeon, a cultist rushed forward and tackled him, bringing him to the floor. Errol was pinned beneath the man's bulk and the cultist's knees were firmly planted on his forearms.

"_Glory to Tzeentch, his soul is yours,_" the man rasped as he raised his dagger above his head. His gut was hanging out of loose-fitting robes, his long hair doing nothing to hide his bloodshot eyes and scaled face.

Errol strugged uselessly under the man's weight, not able to get the leverage needed to get him off. He continued struggling, not out of fear of death, but out of anger at having to die under the disguisting heretic. He spit at the cultist, the mucus harmlessly landing on the heretic's blue robe, "_Get off me, you fat bastard, I've got more of you to kill._"

The cultists chuckled, causing his gut to shake as Errol fought down the bile rising in his throat at the sight. As the knife reached it's apex above the cultist's head, Errol saw a pair of booted feet next to his head. His heart began beating faster, hoping that the boots belong to one his squadmates. He looked up at the cultist again as a fist connected just under his rotund jaw, throwing the bastard off of Errol's chest, just before a las bolt entered the face of his would-be killer and exploding out the back of his skull.

"_Well, I'd say that makes us even for the light and lho-stick huh, Err,_" his rescuer says before a cultist on the ground behind him grabs his ankle and twists it, forcing Mitja to the ground.

*Mitja! Damn it, hold on!* Errol thinks to himself as he rolls up to his feet, planting himself behind Mitja's attacker. The cultist's talon-like claws reach out to Mitja, trying to claw its way up to the stunned Storm Trooper's vitals. Errol drops a knee into the spine of the cultist haerd enough to cause it to raise its head and cry out in pain. As Mitja looks down at his attacker, Errol brings the wrench around, jamming the shaft in the mutant's mouth and pulling back farther. As the cultist strains to keep his neck from being snapped, Errol plunges his knife through the back of the heretic's neck, feeling it punch through the wind pipe and jugluar of Mitja's attacker before exiting through the throat of mutant. Errol gives the knife two quick twists to the right and left before removing it.

"_*Now* we're even, Mitja,_" Errol says as he grabs his friend by the collar of his carapace armor and helps him off the deck, "_Let's get back behind the barricade before we get swamped again, eh?_"


----------



## Medic Marine

Thadius advanced on the barrier firing the stolen auto pistol. He feels a hand grab his ankle stopping he looks down. The blue robbed warrior clings to his ankle in defiance. Thadius blinked throught blood and sweat that stung at his eyes. Thadius grins and fires the round straight into the head of the cultist. The splatter of gore and shrapnel of bone and brain matter explode outward. The gore shower causes something under the cultist to bcoem visible. Thadius kneels and removes the vox head set and his helmet. A gental tug reviels where the pack is. Thadisu rushed to it ans coops it up he grabs the pack and rushes behind the barricade for cover. Thadius' face twists to a snarl whe the mike works but only static come sback. Inspection shows that the vox had multiple dents and soem minor arking from the base panel. Thadius was heart broken to find his weapon was lost. The power and connection cable severed... "Bollicks!" Thadoisu emotionally whiped himself for the loss of his weapon. 
_Fix the vox and get us some help..._ Thadius looked around realized theb attle was beginning to swing in their favor. _Or see where we are going next._
THadius scooped up auto ammo from around him as he picked up the vox and broke open the base and lower rear panel. The ehad set on he could make out small bursts of communication as he attached wires and strapped multiple condesors and mother boards back to their orginal place. The Vox damage was minimal but it was pain in the ass to make field functional. Thadius grunted and fused several wires together with his repair kit. Smoke began trailing from the vox as transmissions came in over the head set. Thadius scanned the frequencies and found that only the ship, squad and command nets were operational. 
Bay A cultist's repelled, awaiting orders
Bay B this is fucking nuts were getting slaughtered here shit shit, REINFORCEMNTS FOR FUCKS SAKE
They're cutting through towards the bridge, there are too many we cant hold them
Hanger secured, 2 full squads ready to move
Engine rooms secured, we are still moving
We need reinforcements to the bridge immediately
Oh fuck no Bay A under attack again
Bay B this is desperate shit here
Bay C what is your status, Squad Selene, can we move reinforcements through to the other Bays via hold C
Squad Selene do you copy?"


Thadius took in the traffic and listened to the rythem of battle and watched its eb and flow, things were beginning to shift, the cultists were fading twoard the barricade. There was a clear path from the kitchern to the other bays but they were holding the corridor. Thadius' face twisted into a scowel as his mind wandered to the odds of squads passing through. Selene wsn't answering and if nothing else another squad would save thier ass. Thadius wasn't seeing a down side when Davis sprinted twoards himwith hsi bayonet in hand screaming the Emperor's name. He went airborne over thadius and clashed with a beast of a man carrying the fight away from Thadius. 

"Bah, fuck it...." Thadius snarled and keyed the mike.
"Selene squad to command actual be advised our bay has moderate intrusion with minimal casualties. Cultisit seem contained to the corridor. Path from mess area to other sections are clear, I say again all over. Reenforcments from mess area to bays. Stay out of the fight we have it just pass throught. How copy over?" Thadius' heart was pumping. He grabbed a second auto pistol from the ground and all the ammunition from a dead cultisit's body. Cleared the action and vaulted the barricade in search of fresh targets in the bay along with a waiting radio return traffic.


----------



## dark angel

Heydrich thrust his blade through the cheekbone of one Cultist, snapping it and puncturing his skull just below the ear. The enemy spasmodically shuddered upon his blade before Heydrich kicked him free, spraying putrid blood across the hastily manufactured barricade. Another died to a blast of his Hell-Pistol, striking the man in the chest and pulverizing it with a crunch and the smell of cauterized flesh. Selene was next to him, mocking him while hacking left and right into a group of Cultists which had attempted to rush her. Like a Goddess of War however she slaughtered, sprays of blood and lopping heads tumbling across the chambers.

The crazed fellow in the Squad, Soren, his eyes wide with bloodlust charged past Heydrich and gripped a series of charges within Heydrich’s coat, pulling Selene off balance. She toppled forwards onto the ground with a gentle thud, Heydrich was caught pondering however. Did he give chase to his fellow Storm-Trooper or did he help Selene. He watched his fellow charge, running the gauntlet of Cultists, blows clattering against him. _He's already dead_, thought Heydrich solemnly as a Cultist clad in fluttering black robes sent a archaic blade thrusting towards the soft section of her armour, between her shoulder and torso.

Heydrich was already moving. With a cry upon his lips he threw himself forwards, catching the blade on his forearm with a gentle torrent of blood. He grimaced in agony as the Cultist looked at him with opal eyes, his mouth widening into a grin of glass-shard teeth, a laughter radiating from his lips. The blade was yanked free and Heydrich dropped his Hell-Pistol, although it dangled from protective straps, and the Noble sent his blade forwards. 

It met with that of the Cultist’s, sparks hissing as the two lengths slid together before clanging at the pommel. Heydrich locked his blade with that of the enemy’s and pivoted, sending it to the ground while a punch struck the man in the cheek. Small tips of glass pricked through the flesh agonizingly, leaking small scarlet droplets onto Heydrich’s hands. The Cultist attempted to bit his throat, bringing his mouth in with the teeth leering. Heydrich slipped his blade upwards through the chin of the Cultist and into the nasal cavity, killing him instantly.

He turned on Selene and smiled, looking down at her beautiful form and offering a hand. 

‘Oh I have balls Mistress, just gotta think of the right time to show them!’ He added a laughter at this, looking down at his injured forearm sorely.


----------



## deathbringer

This is for everyone to react to

Selene was right however, the cultists would break and now you can see that no more are pouring into the corridor and the cultists seem to realise that their is no hope of victory and they seem more intent on pulling any of you down with them

However as she scrambles astride the barricade a glorious god of old something seems to overtake Soren, a madness seems to take over him and with a scream of "for the emperor" he snatches his children from her setting the charges with a few deaft twists of his hands he rushes forwards into the melee. He punches a cultist in the face shoving the charge into his open maw the cultist attempts to stop him yet he is unable to as Soren tackles him to the ground. There is a mighty explosion and screams from the cultists a hail of dust shrapnel blood and flesh spattering over your faces.

The dust clears and despite your eyes flittering over the cultists that lie wounded and screaming for mercy, the small cracks appeared in the ceiling your eyes are all drawn to a man definitely a man in blue and gold robes his face apparently untouched by the dust,the gore and the screams. He opens his eyes and there are no pupils just pure blank white eyes. Now I want each of you to respond to this, to th, you might shrink away you might cry and cower, you might flee or you might walk forward with Selene either way it matters not. 

Selene leaps from the barrier, nimbly she moves through the dead her sword and bolter raised and you realise there is no fear in her only a conviction.

As she nears the psyker almost casually he raises a hand and it seems to glow a deep blue with a move like a tennis serve he sends a ball of energy spiralling down the corridor which catches Selene in the chest swerving to smash into her despite her side step it blasts her off her feet her body collapsing limbly amongst the corpses. 

What do you do now? do you run to her, do you charge the psyker, Jill you might want to check her pulse all i can tell you is, she is dead.

_________________________________________________________
Morgan: You are moving along the corridor when there is a huge explosion, dust and debris entombs the psyker and you cough and splutter, luckily however the psyker does not hear your spluttering over the explosion. As the dust moves away you see the psyker apparently untouched by the debris.

He is staring down the corridor and suddenly without warning he raises a hand and sends a ball of light down the corridor and a sudden scream alerts you to the fact.

Others alive are down there, they need your help, you have to kill the psyker, you get closer and closer and still he hasn't looked at you, do you have a chance


----------



## CaptainFatty

Theo was ten feet from the kitchen door when he heard it. The whole ship seemed to shake with the force of the explosion and Theo cringed as he turned around to see it's origin was the middle of the melee. Smoke and dust seemed to fill the corridor and he was amazed that any, if not most of the squad were still standing. The ceiling of the corridor was damaged and could give way any minute. Despite this Theo began to move towards the rest of the squad, completely forgetting about the kitchen. Leaping over the now dead cultist, and almost slipping on the blood, he called out to the others.

"Hey, are you all alright? What happened?" As he got closer he noticed that another man was missing and that there was no corpse left behind. Eventually he joined the others, noticing the blood that covered more than a few of them. "What in the Emperors name wa - woah...I THINK WE GOT A PSYKER!" He shouted, sighting the man in the blue and gold robes.

The man opened his eyes, only to reveal nothingness, the eyes a perfect flat white. Theo's aim faltered, his mind unable to comprehend what he was seeing, and the feeling of raw power that emanated from him. "What the..." he said through trembling lips as Selene calmly moved forward, swiftly negotiating the corpses spread around the floor. Theo stood there, at a loss of what to do next. Selene blocked his view of the psyker and he felt relieved that he did not have to look at _it_ any longer. Suddenly Selene jumped aside and he saw it - a blue ball heading straight for her. He yelled as the ball struck her, sending her a few feet back into the pile of corpses, her form unmoving.

This was all Theo's mind could take. Slaughtering untrained cultists had been easy and, admittedly, enjoyable, bringing the Emperor's wrath down upon these heretics. But now their previously invincible leader had been cast aside with the flick of a wrist, leaving the squad to fend for themselves. Before he knew it, Theo was backing off slowly, torn between an outright retreat and holding. One last look at Selene sealed his fate and he turned and ran, unwilling to face the unstoppable force that had been unleashed upon them. He didn't care that he was retreating, that he had perhaps condemned his fellow soldiers to their deaths. He was unable to care, his mind no longer in control, his primal instincts forcing him to flee. Theo kept going until he reached the door to the kitchen and suddenly snapped back to reality, realising what he was doing. Without looking back and taking a very deep breath, he stepped into the kitchen, uncaring of the horrors that may be lurking inside. "May the emperor have mercy on my soul."


----------



## Lord Ramo

Jill watched as Soren grabbed her charges from Selene and ran straight towards the cultists in front. He was in deed insane and Jill shut mher eyes as he punched a cultist in the face before stuffing his explosives down his throat. There was a mighty explosion which knocked her off her feet. When she stood she could only hear the screams of the dying cultists and see them as they crawled away, missing limbs. Jill felt no pity or remorse for these bastards, only for the good men that had died due to them.

However one enemy remained. A psyker in blue and gold robes stood where all else had fallen. He summoned a crackling blue energy ball and Selene charged forwards. Jill could only stand still and watch in awe and horror as the ball impacted on Selene and knocked her away. Immediatly Jill rushed over to Selene and checked for a pulse. There wasn't one. Selene, their squad leader was dead. Jill felt hollow inside, not just for the death of Selene but all the others she hadn't been able to save. She was the squads medic and she had been powerless to help all of her squad mates when they needed it most. She simply sat by Selene, pistol raised and pointed towards the man in blue and gold, and she opened fire.


----------



## Medic Marine

Thadius saw stars and felt the world thumble. Pain coursed through his body and he struggled for consiousness. It came slowly and blurred, blue light tinted his vision as he struggles to find the pistols he had had. The flash of light seared his vision and he blinked away the after image and saw Selene on hitting the ground. 
"No!...." Thadius coughed and felt his breath leave him. He tried to rise but pain raked his chest and his breath refused to find purchase in his lungs. Thadius' heart sank as he failled to rise, he didn't have much left. Sorow filled him as he grasped for a weapon and came up with nothing.


----------



## dark angel

_He felt the acidic winds tug upon his furred mantle as he descended the long, silver ramp of the shuttle. He wore a leather bodysuit tight to his juvenile form, dark straps of tighter fabric lopping around his torso and upper legs. His black hair was slicked back and wet looking, rustling in the polluted gusts. Behind him came a pair of broad shouldered fellows in crimson and gold greatcoats, their white cloaks tumbling behind them. Sabres were clasped upon their right and left hips and Las-Pistols against their free ones. Handlebar mustaches, fat and white, surrounded their mouths like strong barriers. 

Wilhelm Heydrich looked over his shoulder at both of his escorts and nodded slowly, smiling at each. A procession of figures were awaiting nearby upon the landing pad, each one nervously stamping on the ground or simply staring in anticipation. Figures in crimson and gold edged cuirasses stood guard over them, stocky rifles pulled across their chests. A silk covering had been raised for protection from the glass shards which whistled above them loudly. Heydrich had not seen Praetoria since he was a child and he found himself transfixed by its polluted, greedy surface.

Far below it glowed emerald-orange, swirls of poisonous clouds obscuring entire sections of the golden city. Lights twinkled on and off, some simply disappeared, blinking out of existence. Vast lines of hovering vehicles, like multiple specie shoals of fish, marred the skies for thousands of miles around. Refineries of oil belched blackness in the distance, transforming the sky into an obsidian ocean. Above him he could see the blunt shapes of Imperial Navy ships, bisecting thousands of merchant vessels with their giant forms.

One of the shadowed figures before them detached from beneath the awning and marched over. He moved with a military swagger, his legs and arms well regimented. Tall and broad, with a clipped beard and a medal adorned uniform upon him, the figure looked down at the child like some judging giant. In the crook of one arm he held a plume topped helm, its silver surface reflecting a smudged face of Heydrich. His creased face measured the boy from head-to-toe and he placed one large hand upon the shoulder of the teenager.

‘I am Count Otto. I am your uncle, Wilhelm.’ He spoke, his voice silky yet laced with a commanding demeanor.

Now Heydrich saw it. The same olive glinting eyes of his father, who himself was in orbit awaiting his official transport. The Regiment was in need of replenishments, and thus it had allowed Heydrich to set foot upon his world. Not for some random reason however, but to meet his future wife. Otto looked at him and smiled, a thin gash spreading along his cheek as a shard of glass howled past and nipped his flesh. He did not flinch though, simply lifting his hand from the shoulder of Heydrich and rubbing it across his face.

‘U-uncle….It is a pleasure.’ He stammered and bowed slightly, staring down at the polished boots he wore with wide eyes. Everything about him was perfection…

Another pair of shapes were now lumbering from beneath the silk awning. One was a tall and withered man servant in a black suit that allowed its loose tails to flutter wildly behind him, a tall and wide bodied umbrella held in both of his hands. Beneath that Heydrich saw beauty like he never would again. Tall, the female was well curved and petite, with a long flurry of golden hair falling from her face. Her features looked almost too perfect and it made Heydrich wonder slightly, tilting his head at the lady.

She wore a bodysuit rather than a dress and it portrayed her still developing body excellently, allowing Heydrich to let his jaw grow slack. She blushed slightly and Heydrich mimicked it, looking away towards one of his escorts. The burly man grinned, nodding slowly and approvingly. As she drew near Otto tilted on his heel, offering a hand towards the maiden. She took it and stepped forwards, her manservant being careful to step forth and shelter her from any damage. 

‘This, Wilhelm, is Klara. A rare beauty, no?’ He introduced her with a smile, nodding his large head slowly.

‘I wish I could say the same, Count.’ She chuckled, her voice as warm as a Starships core. Heydrich could only crease his brow in frustration as she said this, looking at her in anger. 

‘I should-’ He began before smiling it off, her sparkling regal eyes enticing his boyish urges. 

‘I think you two should…..get to know each other, inside of course.’ Declared Otto, his voice strong and demanding. 

Heydrich was pushed forwards by one of his bodyguards with a loud laugh, and he stepped under the protective umbrella so that he brushed side by side with his future mistress, his face warm and tightly pulled together. They moved off towards a pair of iron doors, Heydrich grumbling loudly to himself.

‘Why do you complain?’ Asked Klara, her voice inquisitive and her face warm.

‘Because you are bloody older than me!’ Was all that Otto and the party of delegates heard from the Prince before the pair disappeared into the Hive-Palace…._

Heydrich was awoken from his memories by a wet splatter. He could see a droplet of scarlet, wet and glistening, upon his cheek from the corner of his eye and dabbed the back of his hand across his face. When he pulled it away a series of small red globes covered his white glove, like a dotted hide. He lifted an eyebrow in amusement. He realised what had happened, the flash of an explosion dying down further along the tunnel. Despite the incredible damage he recognized a flap of flesh, floating down like a feather. It was the skin around the eye and the cheek of Soren, crisped but shockingly familiar.

‘Fool got himself killed.’ He exclaimed, holstering his Hell-Pistol and taking his blade into a two handed grip. 

And then Selene was going. She bounded forwards eloquently, long strides taking her along the hallway. Her mane fluttered out behind her, her beautiful features turned into a scowl. Heydrich followed her path, past twisted forms of Cultists and into the din of the ship. Standing there, taller than the Storm-Troopers yet considerably shorter than the Astartes they had come across, was a man of strange aura. Cerulean robes fell from his form, golden streaks slipping along its edges. His face was peculiar in that it was handsome and untouched by any of the dust, blood or fatigue that covered the Imperials. 

With a blink his eyes opened and Heydrich felt himself falter. They were devoid of any colour and simply palpable balls of alabaster, scanning the soul of each of those present. The hood upon his head ruffled slightly in the unnatural wind, Heydrich however caught no sight of hair or flesh. Several bulges throughout his form would incline towards weaponry, Heydrich however did not want to make any brash decisions. 

In a lazed motion the specter lifted his hand, the palm flat against the charging form of Selene. He brought it around towards his side, a spinning blue ball of energy forming between his slightly curled fingers. He brought his arm around and the ball shot forth, twisting and spiraling along. When it struck Selene in the chest, between the ceramite breasts, and sent her tumbling back, Heydrich felt his fingers tighten around the ivory grooves upon his pommel. 

She soundlessly tumbled backwards into the deck, loosing her Bolter and Power Sword amongst the corpses. Heydrich saw her head strike the deck and felt his heart clench as if in the fist of a God-Machine, his throat feeling raspy yet cold. He charged forwards effortlessly, his legs feeling weak behind him, knowing that the beautiful siren was already gone. He slipped his blade back into its scabbard as he drew near, slipping down onto his hands and knees and crawling towards the Lady. He did not bother to check her pulse, her glazed eyes and pallid skin revealing she was already gone.

‘Blessed God-Emperor…’ He muttered as he placed his lips onto her forehead, which had grown shockingly cold. 

He traced one hand through her hair, stroking it affectionately before pulling away moments later in disgust. How could death have taken such a being without even a cry, ripped her soul from her form without a warning. The Medic, Jill was sitting nearby sending off potshots towards the being along the hallway. With shaking fingers Heydrich pushed away a corpse nearby, coating his fingers in sticky vitae and crisps of flesh. Beneath it was the deactivated blade of Selene.

It was as beautiful as its dead owner. The blade was a crystalline surface, almost opal like. Multicoloured metals formed its broad surface, dashes of violent and amber the most prominent. A crackling emerald energy field hovered a matter of centimetres above its surface and Heydrich made not of the bubbling blood beneath it. The pommel was covered in a toffee coloured mixture of ebony and ivory, patched in various sections. The protective head was formed from gold and formed into the spread wings of a Eagle, its beak of which advanced along a quarter of the blade. 

He took grasp of the blade, its weight feeling heavy upon his wrist. With a flick it shimmered through the air, distorting the cries of the dying Cultists around him. He placed it back onto the ground and quickly worked upon Selene’s scabbard, his spasmodically twitching fingers barely managing to undo the buckles. When he did so, after a few moments of struggling, he threw it over his shoulder and wrapped one half of the bolts at his hip so that it formed a thick bulge diagonally along his back. 

Gently he flipped over Selene and pulled his jacket free, slipping it over his one arm and putting the loose half between the scabbard upon his back and his power pack. He gripped the Power-Sword in his right hand and pulled himself up, swinging it around like some ancient Knight. He looked over at Jill and sighed to himself. With a quick bound he was at her side and went down onto his haunches, laying his free hand upon her shoulder slowly and carefully. With that he summoned up the words he needed.

‘Jill…I need your help. Selene is….’ He stopped suddenly, trailing off and looking at her murderer ‘Dead. I need your help Jill, do you understand? I need you to regroup with the others, tend to any injuries sustained and pull them behind the barricade, got it?’


----------



## Kobrakai

Morgan had to keep himself leaning against the supports dotted around the carnage, a few steps, and the pressure on his wounded leg would be unbearable. He had to keep the mystic in sight, he must kill what had killed his squad mates, or die trying. 

Morgan heard a murmur to his left; quickly turning to see what it was, a cultist missing both it's legs at the knees and it's arm at the lower elbow was shifting to pick up a weapon nearby. Morgan quickly raised his knife and threw the blade towards the mans chest, the blade embedding with a sickening thud. 

The body went limp again with a slight blood curdling noise as the cultist choked on his own blood. Morgan staggered to the body and twisted the knife, dislodging the blade from the chest of the dead cultist. Morgan left the blood on the knife and continued with his stagger towards the psyker. 

Morgan cleared a line of bulkheads and could see the back of the psyker. He could also see a few cultists around him like flies, he would have to keep his guard up so his approach was kept underwraps. Morgan had to back his head away as the man let fly with a blast of energy; Morgan kept a view threaded through some ruined areas and barricades to see the energy strike a Sister Superior. The battle sister was turned into a ragdoll as it flew to a skidding stop further back, her form broken and dead long before she hit the ground. 

_This thing is taking us apart single handed!..._ Morgan thought to himself, his purpose two-fold after seeing the latest attack. 

The Psyker had stopped, giving Morgan time to close in him. Only another twenty feet or so but Morgan was running out of cover to hide in, only another two bulkheads and then it was open ground to where the Psyker was standing. Staggering to the second to last bulkhead, he turned to his left to see other Stormtroopers rallying around surviving members, one sat up shooting towards the Psyker, another with the Sisters sabre talking to another member of the squad. The others he couldn't quite make out; his vision still wasn't 100% from the original attack. 

He gauged the next bulkhead, it was too far to go without being spotted and attacked by more cultists. He knew he had to make his move soon, destroyed leg or not. Morgan checked the blade he had, it had served him well over the years. Still slick with the blood of the last cultist, he checked the blade once more, looked up at the back of the Psyker...

Then, with a deep breath and a prayer on his lips, he waited..


----------



## Lord Ramo

Jill felt a hand upon her shoulder and turned to look at the figure. It was Heydrich, the noble who had seemed close to Selene. He had his coat back now and had her power sword that had laid low so many heretics today. He spoke quickly and quietly telling her to move back behind the barricade and look after the others. She looked at him, tears glistening in the light. _"Heydrich what are you going to do? There is a very slim chance that you will be able to defeat that foe, look what it did to Selene. Too many from our squad have fallen today, we need you. We need everyone."_ She said simply, though she did obey him. She didn't care that he was ordering her around, she clambered over the barricade and dropped next to Thadius. He was in pain and she would do her duty as the squads medic. She knelt over him and spoke quietly _"You're going to be fine Thadius. We all are."_ Jill said half heatedly, not believing her words herself.


----------



## dark angel

Heydrich was glad to see that Jill abided to his orders. He meant good for the Squad now, he couldn’t let them all died, could he? Of course he could, he could have ran like the other curs who surely would do so. But he didn’t. he was the only one who could actually call upon a right to the Squad, he knew how to lead better than anyone else. He was sure of that, mighty sure. The blade which he held in his hands seemed to grow heavier in his grasp with each passing moment, its surface alight with eldritch energies.

He glanced a look at the dwindling form of Jill and the prominently dark visage of the Psyker-Thing, his lips curled in distaste. He knew he couldn’t get close enough to harm it, it would kill him before he even got near. But then again, he did not plan to. With a sigh he spun on his heel, flicks of viscera flying into the hair from beneath his boot with a squelch. He stopped before taking off however and took away his cap, tossing it down into the prone form of Selene in remembrance. A single tear slipped down his cheek, its silver surface flickering in the deathly light of the hallway. 

A pounding of feet upon decking brought him to the barricade and he threw himself over, using one hand as a prop. He landed easily, going down on his haunches and assessing the situation. He could spot most of the Squad, Thadius was down however. Jill was administering him, barding to him that he would be alright. That they all would. Heydrich could not help but to disagree as he watched the form of his fellow, battered and hurt. 

‘But I never did say I was going to fight him, Jill.' He winked, looking at the Medic before adressing the others 'Listen up, we need to regroup. You can either listen to me, or you can find somewhere else to go. I will not order you, unless I have confirmation however. So, who’s in?’


----------



## Broguts

Davis was stunned by Soren's death, he had known him for a long time. And now, even though he was not fond of Soren, he felt saddened by his death. Once the dust settled he saw the corpses and wounded. He was shocked by this much death, but had no further feelings.

He saw Heydrich, and Selene, he watched her bound towards him, it was like one of those bad romance films they showed late at night back home, before his parent's deaths, and before the rebellion. Suddenly he saw the man fire the ball of flame into Selene, she fell down hard. Heydrich was stunned, he commanded Jill to regroup with the rest of the squad.

Davis was stunned untill now, his emotions which he had not shown in over three years came out at once, he dropped to his knees, and cried out "NO! DAMN IT! NO!" He walked towards the figure, yelling curses and litanies of rage and hate. It took a squad member grabbing him and dragging him back with the others to make him regroup. Through out the whole thing he was yelling "I WILL FIND YOU! I WILL MAKE YOU PAY!"


----------



## High_Seraph

Mitja could feel a tugging at his legs getting higher as moments past and a wieght a foot below the the tugging at his legs. *Is this death?,* Mitja thinks to himself, *But i don't remember anything that could have killed me. The last thing I remember is being brought to the ground! Throne I have to get up!* When Mitja Thinks this he opens his eyes and all he sees is a blurry object trying to climb up his legs.

however before Mitja could do anything to defend himself another hazy shape intervenes by shoving something in the mans face and twisting it around and punching him in the back of the neck. Moments later Mitja's eyes focus completely and realises that Errol had shoved a Knife in the back of the cultists neck and killed him. 

*"Now we're even, Mitja, Let's get back behind the barricade before we get swamped again, eh?"*When Errol grabbed Mitja by the collar of his armour and brought him to his feet Mitja swayed drunkenly for a couple of seconds. Steadying himself on Errol's shoulder Mitja walks away on unsteady feet towards the barracade", _"Well lets get over it then, right Errol,_ Mitja answers one of his only friends in the squad.

As he nears the barracade soren comes running past mitja and Errol screaming For the Emperor! Mitja hobbles over to the the edge and rolls over it landing on his back for the third time that day. *Maybe i should have paid more attention in close combat drills instead of daydreaming about Jill,* Mitja thinks to himself as he hears an explosion. when Mitja stands up he's shocked at the carnage wrought by Soren and his explosives. _"Hey Soren maybe next time you could give some warning?,"_ Mitja says before noticing that Soren perished in the blast as well.

When the dust and blood had started to part Mitja saw the man he had shot at, or someone wearing similar robes, standing as if nothing troubled him at all. Mitja scrambles looking for his hellgun ignoring the pain from his broken ribs, the slash under his right eye and the headache from falling on the deck. When he finds it Mitja brings it up and attaches it to his harness again. As Mitja turns to look at the cultist again Selene jumps on the barricade and off it charging at the man. Mitja could only stare at Selene in admiration as she fearlessly charges, when the cultist brings his hands up and sends a blue energy ball at Selene who dodges it. *Way to go Selene!! Kill that bastard!,* Mitja thinks to himself when the ball swerves to hit her in the side sending her falling and not getting up. _"SELENE!!!!!!"_ Mitja screams in horror at the sight of her falling against a psyker.


----------



## deathbringer

Some excelent posting High seraph mate your coming on so strong loving it
Broguts and Kobra too
Dark angel what can i say. magnificent.

Lust god and horn , should post on this update i hope

Here is the update, its a biggun but a lot had to happen
____________________________________________

_2 days 1hour till the meeting_

Morgan" The psyker has stopped a bolter suddenly appears in his hand and the sight of it makes you gasp silently as two huge gunshots ring out. His attentions are elsewhere and you seethe astartes down the hall a long blade in his hand spinning to deflect the bullets

You have to act.... kill time.

As you plunge the blade in once twice as many times and where you like, the psyker screams and turns upon the blade his hand convulses as he rakes our at your face a slashing motion that doesnt touch you but you feel seering agony across your cheek. The pain overwhelms you and you drop unconcious yet satisfied that your work is done.

Once again you awake to find Jill working at your various wounds, the pain is dying and touchingly you find the astartes bolt pistol held tightly in your left hand


Theo: As you tear into the kitchen a huge figure knocks you to the floor and you find yourself staring up into the face of the ultramarine that accompanied the inquisitor. The sword in his hand glints as he makes to decapitate you but his expression softens as he realises who you are.

You stutter "psyker" and he nods grimly lifting you to your feet he rushes ahead urging you to follow him, his bolter outstretched. He whips round, leaping past your flimsy barricade with ease. You rush round and join the others, though obviously you will be terrified and awed by the astartes


Everyone except Morgan: You are grouped together and the psyker merely stands there, the blank eyes boring into you as Jill quickly brings Thadius back to his feet and Mitja despite his scream hustles Davis back over the barricade. Mitja and Jill what is done and said is at your discretion.

Only Heydrich moves forward slowly, Selene's sword in his hand alone and fragile against the monster.

There is a clatter of footsteps and each of you seas the giant form of the astartes approaching. He leaps the barricade and comes to stand shoulder to shoulder with Heydrich. Gently he pushes you back and if you protest he will merely whisper to you

"This is not your fight... there is bravery and foolishness"

The astartes steps forward now, raising his bolter and the psykers laughter fills the corridor, with a flick of his wrist the bolter flies out of his hand spinning into the psykers own. With a deft touch he spins it and fires two shots, yet the astartes blade flicks out left and right he deflects the two bullets aside

Suddenly a third figure in a stormtrooper looms out and thrusts his knife into the psykers back, yet the psyker lashes out even as the astartes starts forward and you hear the stormtrooper scream as he drops. 

The astartes returns with his body and he thrusts him into the arms of Jill, Jill begin to assess and dress his wounds. The astartes makes to move away yet he pauses looking at each of you

"Who leads this squad?

There is a clatter and a thump as the doors to the kitchen swing open and you all turn raising your weapons as the bear of a man bearing a huge heavy bolter, his brother bearing a tiny pistol and a long knife and the cold eyed interrogator bearing his own ornate pistol rush into the corridor weapons raised.

They stop and breath a sigh of relief as there eyes fall upon you.

The brother who answered your questions looks over you all

"Bloody hell its you lot, wheres the hard ass bitch" your over the shoulder glances lead his eyes to Selene's body and his face falls.

The astartes growls

"so your squad leader is dead.. no wonder the sisters hate psykers, and he was a powerful bastard..."

"It doesn't matter" the interrogator's voice is cold and hard, seeming to chill the air "The other cell bays are on there knees we most move out and reinforce them, they are there.." 

The astartes stiffens and suddenly he is sprinting away, the interrogator leaping follows him the brothers roll there eyes before lumping on after them though the smaller brother pats a few of you on the shoulder before sprinting away.

The silence lingers and tenuously Jill whispers

"So what do we do now?"

Its a good question indeed, each of you has things to think about, this is the first time you have had a real breather.

Morgan this is also the point where you wake up, you might want to get to know your new squad a good start might be Jill who is attentively patching you up

Others of you might be thinking about the squad being leaderless, who would be the ideal candidate, remember Farak Errol and Lersel still live. will you take the initiative and try and get the group going again.. Afterall you have almost survived 24 hours only 48 hours to go until the meeting point with the ordo xenos blackship... only 48 hours, till thegrey knights come....

you might indeed be thinking of those you've lost or over what hasjust happened, or what will happen. Has Heydrich's bravery in the face of insurmountable odds over ridden his previously priggish behaviour? Is he now someone to be respected?

Thadius Might be a good time to get on the radio and report, though you here the bridge's repeated cries for reinforcements, might be the right place to go? will you tell the squad or let them make up there own minds...

Theo are you worried that your courage failed you, does it dwell upon you or do you push it from your mind.

___________________________________________________________-
Enjoy any questions pm me as usual


----------



## CommissarHorn

_Argh._
The splitting pain in Lersel's head was an un-welcome throb as he regained consciousness, lying under the barricade. Trying to look around without standing up, Lersel couldn't see anything. _I'm blind!_ Tears ran down his cheeks as he tried to focus his eyes. _No no no no!_ 

Clutching his head he tried to lift it up. _Wet?...Blood! My blood?_ Feverently wiping his face, his vision was returning. His whole face felt wet and a stinging pain was beggining to surface on the top of his skull and across his cheek. Looking at his hands as he attempted to sit up, Lersel was intrigued by the amount of blood his hand. It was completely red, just from wiping his own face. His muscles felt torn and sprained as he stood up. Losing so much blood, Lersel felt relaxed and groggy. _Not bad eh?_

"Medic! I've got a head wound, its active and bleeding." Looking around, Lersel's face was completely red and his eyes looked deader than usual as he picked up a fallen hellpistol. "Find out who's alive, whos wounded, who can fight. If you don't want to continue, don't. At the moment, its best to keep reliable. We really don't need mistakes." Breaking off, he spit blood.

"Thadius, find out if there are any pocket units, like us. Help is good. Jill, don't make a fuss, just give me a bandage, I'l do it myself. Assess the casualties first. Selene is dead? Search her. Find anything we could use... I'm sure her last request was 'Kill those bastards'...or something along those lines. Whatever she's got will help us."

"Mitja, take Theo and raid the kitchen. Every good party needs food and drinks...if we wanna survive."

_My head hurts so much..._

"Heydrich..argh..organise everyone that can fight..."

Falling to his knees, clutching his head, Lersel was leaning against the wall. The pain was rapidly increasing in his head. Lersel reached for his water flask. "Bastards." It was cracked.

"Water..."


----------



## Kobrakai

Morgan looked up at the ceiling above him, the dimensions seem to be shifting with the presence of the psyker, and he knew that with every passing moment he waited for the right moment, his fellow troopers were getting slaughtered. He couldn't let them down, he must make the mark, but it was judging the right time, he knew the right time would come. 

His train of thought was stopped abruptly as the sound of heavier arms fire came from the psykers position, Morgan looked around to see the Psyker was firing a boltgun, _where on terra did he get that from..._ thought Morgan. He saw he was firing down at the troopers, and the window of opportunity was now shortened dramatically. 

This was it, the psykers mind was drawn to firing, it was either now or never!

Taking a deep breath, Morgan lunged from cover and threw himself across the area between himself and the psyker. With a large swing of the knife, Morgan drove the knife deep into the back of the witch. The psyker let out a inhuman scream as he dug the blade back out and stabbed twice more into the spinal area. 

Morgan stood a pace behind the psyker as it was reeling in pain, with a grim satisfaction in knowing that the psyker was dying. This feeling soon changed as the psyker pivoted on his heels and lashed out at Morgan. A bright flash crossed Morgans face, falling to the ground in agony in front of the psyker. 

_I have avenged you my brothers!_ thought Morgan as he hit the ground, fading in and out of consciousness again. He saw the Psyker looking over him as everything went black. He had done his job, and exacted vengeance on his prize. 

Morgan slipped into a surreal state, a dark shadow forming over a sun, huge storms rolling around his mind as he tried to make sense of what was happening. Was he dead? Is this dying? Thought Morgan as he tried to grasp what was happening. 

He tried to make sense of it, but as he tried the storms faded and a smooth white light resounded around his mind. For the first time in his years of service in the inquisition, his mind was calm, like a completely untouched lake. He let himself relax in his mind, soon he would be at the side of the Emperor, fighting once more against what lay beyond the realms of existance. 

The smooth calmness of his state changed as he began to hear murmurs, the light fading into a darker out of focus shade. Suddenly, he felt pain again, and he snapped back out of his dreaming state. Morgans eyes spun around to see a medic tending to him again.

Morgan went to move his legs, he could feel a numb pain in one ankle, but he remembered the original wound. His other leg was okay. He went to move his right hand, and felt something slip out. Looking over; he saw the blade hilt just fell out of his grasp, strange coloured blood and other ooze covering the blade.

He flexed his left hand and felt something; a pistol. Was it his hellpistol? _No, this feels much heavier!_ he thought to himself. Looking over he saw a bolt pistol in his hand. He really was in no state to ask questions yet, but felt assured that with the medic around, there was enough troops to defend his prone body for now and answers could be found soon enough.

He looked again at the medic, a female soldier tending to his wounds. He really didn't know what happened so no idea what she was treating on him. He lifted his head to speak.

".. thanks Doc, so glad to find you guys. I'm trooper Morgan Lindberg from Sergeant Kargus's squad. We were ambushed further down the hallway by that thing, i'm the only survivor from my squad..."

He felt feeling coming back to different parts of his body, it was re-assuring that his body was responding well to everything, and felt he was relatively stable. He looked around at the other storm troopers around, all looking worse for wear.

"Who is your Sergeant? ... or acting Sergeant as you guys look pretty beat up?"


----------



## High_Seraph

As Davis starts yelling at the psyker and moving towards him Mitja grabs davis by the back of Davis' armour and pulls as hard as he could jaw clenched hard, muscles in his cheeks rippling with motion as he triewd not to scream out in pain with the effort of dragging Davis back to the barricade. 

_"Don't throw away your life you fool! Selene wouldn't allow it. We must honor her memory by surviving for now Davis,"_ Mitja says to Davis as he drags him back to the barricade and with his ribs protesting every movement with sharp and exquisite pain, Mitja drags Davis over the barricade. Mitja hears a clattering over footsteps and swings his head around to face the incoming noise bringing his hellgun up as his head swings but then drops it in stunned silence as the Astartes approaching us.

*Emperor damn it! Why couldn't he get here moments before!* Mitja thinks darkly as the giant bounded past them and leaped over the barricade. When he landed next to Heydrich and spoke something to him and gently pushed him back. *The nobles finally got his head on straight, to bad it only took half the squad dyting as well as Selene to finally do it,* Mitja continues his own inner monolouge. Th astartes raised his bolter but had it taken from hisd grip by unseen power by the psyker who caught it and pointed it at the Astartes and sent two shots at him. The astartes had drawn his sword though and simply batted the bolts away with a seemingly casual flick of his wrist one to the left the other to the right. Before the Astartes could advance anymore or the cultist was jumped upon from behind by another stormtrooper who viciously rammed a knife into it's back three times before backing off in apparent satisfaction.

However the psyker was still not done yet, he lashed out with the other hand and sent a light at the stunned man who had attacked him. After that the psyker seemed to lose substance and crumpled to the floor without any bending or moving, almost as if he had been made of wood at the end. _"Someone should recover our brother stormtroopers body for burial, especially the one that took out the psyker,"_ Mitja says as he leans against a wall and slides down along it.


----------



## Lord Ramo

After Jill had done a quick fix for Thadius, nothing fancy due to the urgent nature and she quickly tossed Lersel a bandage. He didn't want her help and he probably didn't need it. She chucked some antibiotics over anyway just in case, "_Take them Lersel, you may need them."_ She also handed Thadius some anti biotic s, "_You will defiantly need to take those for a while, got it?"_ She heard thunderous footsteps coming down the hallway behind her and she turned her head, just in time to catch the huge Astartes gaze and it bounded over the makeshift barricade towards the psyker. Finally she thought to herself this can end.

The God-like Astartes drew his bolter and aimed it at the Sorcerer, only to have it disappear from his grasp and re-appear in the Sorcerers. Jill was about to cry out when two shots fired straight towards the Astartes. However he deftly spun his combat blade, causing both shots to disappear from her sight. She suddenly saw hope, surely the Astartes could handle this threat now. Only it wasn't to be as a stormtrooper dived out of nowhere and stabbed the sorcerer several times. It screamed as its vitals pooled beneath it, but soon it was no more. In one last act it hit the Stormtrooper with some sort of sorcery and fell dead.

The Astartes brought the limp stormtrooper over to Jill, who was surprised to see that he was still alive. She quickly started work on him, checking him for injuries and bandaging them up. She found several minor wounds along his arm, which were probably the sorcerers defensive wounds. After she had bandaged them up she saw that he was bleeding on his chest. She quickly set to work, stemming the flow of blood and stitching his wounds. She bandaged them before wiping her hand through her head. She heard a voice and turned to look down at the man who had been saved, 

*"Thanks Doc, so glad to find you guys. I'm trooper Morgan Lindberg from Sergeant Kargus's squad. We were ambushed further down the hallway by that thing, i'm the only survivor from my squad." *

Jill smiled at him, _"Trooper Morgan huh? Good to know, cheers for helping out back there, we appreciate it. I'm Medic Jill Stone formally of Battle Sister Selene squad. However she is dead now, bastard of a psyker killed her."_ She patted him on the arm, before turning and sitting back against the wall. She checked her gear, eager to know if her guns contained any sort of charge or if she would have to scavange.


----------



## Medic Marine

Thadius peers over the carnage laid befor him. He feels a twinge of guilt as he eyes the dead. _Should I be amoung you? What have I done to deserve to live?_ Thadius looks about and remembers that his weapon is gone he wades over the barricade and peers through the bodies, after making it to the fallen storm troopers he picks over the weapons. most of the weapons are missing or boken as he rolls a trooepr over he finds a flamer in good condition and with multiple fuel pods on the trooper. 
"Thank you my brother, I will see your weapons venerated and your duty to the emperor continues through me." Thadius whispers to the man and he frees the last fuel tank and latches it to his web gear. Guilt creeps over him again as he returns to his squad. 

As he walks he trips over a body and catches his balance. looking down he sees a lasgun next to a cultist... _tainted like the lot of them._ Thadius cntinues on his way and activtes the vox caster. Selene Squad to bridge, sector is secure. I say again sector is secure and we have the bay in control. Are reenforcments still inbound passing? Second message, are we to redeploy?" Thadius listens fr a responce as he arrives at the barricade he speaks to the squd in a rasped breath that burns his chest. 
"Bridge isn't answering... we have no orders to leave the corridor or to mbilize ot the cell blocks but it seems we need to act of our own accord now." Thadius sweeps the crowd and ends on Heydrich. Their eyes meet and Thadius nodds.


----------



## Broguts

Davis was still shocked, every emotion he had repressed from the last three years was rushing to him. He sat down, staring at the floor, "they're all dead. They killed them!" he was growing with fury and an uncontrolable rage, he picked up a combat blade, he looked at it, on the hilt it said: "Davis, 
ST no. 122342" Tears came to his eyes. "Numbers, they think of us as numbers."

When Morgan came in and introduced himself Davis just stood there, he looked up at Morgan. "We're just numbers to them, just part of a mathematical equasion to carry on the Emperor's will." As the space marine came Davis stared at him, tears running down his scarred cheek. "Ultramarines, the worst of all. They abandoned this "God" they worship. Left him to die while they fought for their own wellbeing." He said this so that the space marine could hear. "At least the chaos stick with their gods you fickel shell of metal and flesh! You're not even human, you kill because you are told to, you're just pawns."

Davis stood there staring into the space marine's back, his stare could burn a hole in his suit.


----------



## Medic Marine

Thadius looked past Heydrich and his gaze fell across Davis. A comabt blade gripped in his hands tightly as he watched the Astartes walk away. _That doesn't seem right._ Thadius had nothing on the com from commmand yet. Thadius strode over to Davis and placed his hand on the man's shoulder. 
"Is all well? You seem bothered..." Thadius felt hollow devoid of pain or emotion and wondered who else had the feeling.


----------



## CaptainFatty

As soon as Theo stepped into the kitchen, a blue giant lashed out and hit him with the force of a truck. His breath was knocked from him and his vision blurred as he fell to the floor, struggling to get air into his now empty lungs. Instead of delivering a killing blow, the giant stepped over him and continued out of the kitchen, followed by several grey blurs. Theo laid on the ground for a while unable to summon the strength to move, let alone get up. Distant, muffled sounds could be heard from somewhere and then the screams started. They sounded so distinct despite the ringing in Theo's ears. Eventually his breath and vision came back and he struggled to his feet, heading towards the others. Expecting to see a massacre, he was shocked to find that a Space Marine was there with a few of the inquisitors men and the psyker was dead. _An Astartes! No wonder the blow almost killed me._

The sight of the psyker bought back his memories of the previous few moments. A blast if energy, Selene's death and...his cowardly flight from the enemy. This thought bought rage and fear through him. Rage at the fact that he had allowed his courage to fail him and fear in that he had failed himself, his brothers and the Emperor. The one true father he had left. As he was stumbling back to the squad, he screamed in rage and punched the wall, feeling a new pain in his hand. As he got closer to the squad he could see their despair, and Theo looked away, unable to look those he had failed in the eye. He was almost at the squad when his vision began to blur again and his breathing became progressively more difficult. Instead of calling for a medic, Theo's words were 'leave me,' before the darkness took him and he fell to the floor.


----------



## dark angel

Something primordial commanded him as he stared into the calculating, blank eyes of the Psyker. His grip upon the haft of his newly acquired blade flexed and grew tighter. He took three, bounding strides towards the creature, for that is what it was, nothing but a stinking creature. The clatter of metallic feet upon a equally metallic deck assailed his ears suddenly and he stopped, looking over his shoulder. A master of war approached him. Clad in azure armour that was trimmed with pearl, the figure utterly dwarfed Heydrich. Artistic renditions of the Emperor were carved upon the right half of the giants torso, of which each individual swirl was of the brightest gold.

‘Astartes…’ Heydrich mumbled as the Ultramarine stepped next to Heydrich, his shoulder pauldrons allowing a terse whirring noise as he pushed Heydrich back.

‘This is not your fight. There is bravery and there is foolishness.’ The Marine growled, his voice contorting uncaringly. 

The next moments went in a blur. Heydrich looked drunken as he stumbled back towards the others with the Space Marine, finally regain his composure while the Astartes spoke. By the time he had left, Heydrich had slouched down against the barricade, the blood of some unfortunate being sticky upon his hands as he pressed them into the decking. He couldn’t help but to ball his fists in stifling rage. He had allowed Selene to die, and now the Squad was leaderless. He reclaimed his previous notions and ignored his fellows, pondering.

He did however hear the words of Davis. Enraged, he yanked himself onto his feet and filtered across to his fellow, slamming the hand guard of his newly found blade into the cheekbone of his fellow. Satisfied that it would break, Heydrich kicked him twice upon the legs before placing the electrified tip of his weapon against his fellow.

‘Speak such blasphemy again, lowborn, and I _shall _cut your head from your shoulders!’ He hissed, readying to finish the pitiful life of his fellow.


----------



## Broguts

Davis saw Heydrich approach him, bashing his face in with the hand guard of his blade. Davis fell over and was kicked twice in the legs, Hey drich's weapon was at Davis' neck. ‘Speak such blasphemy again, lowborn, and I shall cut your head from your shoulders!’ He heard Heydrich hiss at him, his words were full of spite, and Davis knew he meant them.

Davis looked back up to Heydrich with rage in his eyes, Alright Heydrich I won't "blasfeme" anymore, Davis push the blade from his neck and got back to his feet. "Oh and Heydrich." Davis said in a mocking tone, Davis then slugged Heydrich right across the face. "If you ever call me a lowborn again, I'll fucking kill you! My parents were the council to the Ruler of the planet, and do you know who that is?" Davis said this in a mocking tone once again. "Thats chapter master Oddeseus, so if you think that I'm lowborn, just look at you, mister better than the whole of the fucking ship! I should beat you until you have no teeth! But that would only make you think less of me Would it not?" Davis walked away and picked up his weapons, he knew that Heydrich would get him back, but he knew that this was worth it.


----------



## dark angel

Heydrich could barely suppress a deep mirth when the cur, Davis, spoke. The punch which he had dealt him was unbelievably frail. Heydrich, in-actual-fact had took stronger strikes from a child. Was he claiming to be the son of a Space Marine? Impossible. Even Heydrich knew that by their philosophy and physical state that the Marines could not do such a thing. Heydrich walked away as the irritant voice of Davis, like that of a scholar in the nasal tone, sounded behind him. He stopped when Davis threatened him and began to walk away, turning his back to Heydrich.

Blind rage overcame him. He spun on his heel, his free hand reaching into his coat and drawing his elongated Hell-Pistol. Slowly and deliberately he marched towards him, lifting his weapon high and aiming it into the back of Davis. 

‘Oh Davis!’ He cried out, a leering grin upon his face. The Hell-Pistol barked six, loud and deadly times.


----------



## Medic Marine

Thadius watched as Heydrich spun Davis around and cast Thadius back. Thadius watched as Heydrich chided him and turned away. The sudden bark of the hell gun brought him around.


----------



## Broguts

Davis was feeling very satisfied, he just punched one of the biggest assholes he ever met in the face. Then as he was walking away he heard the bark of a Hellpistol, he felt six burning sensations from his abdomin. He looked down, there were six holes from which blood ran from. Davis stopped there for a moment, he thought many things to himself. "He's done it now, as soon as I can fucking move I'm gonna rip his eyes out!" he then realised the sevarity of his wounds, in the form of coughing up blood, "Jill!" he called out. "Jill!? I need help!" he turned to Heydrich, and mustered all the strength he could. "I've been on a quest for revenge for three and a half years! And I'll be damned if I let you stop me!" 

He charged Heydrich and pinned him to the wall, he pounded his fists into Heydrich's face, he fell over from eghaution and possibly blood loss and spoke one sentence before the darkness took him. "Jill, I..." and with that he passed out.


(OOC: I would like to note that Davis is not dead.....hopefully because this would be a huge time paradox in my later writing, also DA I think your character is so deliceusly evil and assholeish, he reminds me of Tom Berringer's character in the movie Platoon.)


----------



## Lord Ramo

Jill could hear the arguement between Heydrich and Davis. She was slumped up against the wall, her eyes closed as she found the first respite she had taken for hours. It wasn't her job to take charge, not enough people would follow her she was sure, so someone else would have to take charge. Fine by me she thought to herself as she rested, everyone wounds being taken care off. Theo had asked for her not to check his wounds, he must have felt guilt and abandoning the squad. However as soon as he had hit the floor, and become unconscious Jill moved over to him and checked his wounds. They weren't going to kill him, though it would be painful.

She was thinking about what would happen next when she heard Heydrich's voice again. However something was off. She opened her eyes and stared with horror as Heydrich fired six shots into the back of Davis. She had been impressed by Heydrich earlier, when he took command of the situation, but what was this about. Davis turned and charged into Heydrich before collapsing on the floor, screaming for Jill. _"Holy shit, what in the Emperors BLOODY name did you do that for?! We are meant to be killing the enemy, not each other. Your lucky I haven't shot you myself for this."_ Jill yelled to Heydrich as she brushed past him furious with him. She whispered as she was next to him,_ "Do you think Selene would want this?" _Her eyes were tearful but she moved over to Davis. She didn't know how Heydrich was going to react to what she whispered to him, so she kept checking where he was in relation to her and her patient. She quickly started to assess Davis wounds hoping to the God-Emperor that he would be alright. "_Alright, we need to get him to the ships medicea centre now. Thadius, Morgan give me a hand with Davis." _She motioned for them to join her as she kept pressure on the worst of his wounds.

(OOC: Regarding Davis's wounds, I will leave it up to the GM to decide what the wounds are before I try to treat them.)


----------



## dark angel

_‘Holy God-Emperor, blessed be thy name…’ _ Muttered Heydrich as his rounds struck Davis, sizzling through his armour and allowing small, plump palls of smoke to lift into the air.

_‘Through my faith I am an extension of His soul..’_ He continued as Davis turned, his face grown pale, and leapt towards him with some last pinch of energy. 

With that his balance was yanked from beneath him and he slammed back into the wall, a series of punches striking his face. They were considerably stronger than the earlier one, yet his quivering hands, probably out of shock, could only deliver meagre strains of his fellow’s true strength. His damaged cheekbone flared with pain that brought haze to his eye, a gentle trickle of scarlet blood slipping along his patrician face. Rage built within Heydrich yet he could not hurt his fellow, simply staring into his eyes as his strikes grew weaker and slowly against him.

_‘Death shall be gifted upon the unworthy. The vile. The undeserving..’_ His voice grew louder as his face twisted into a scowl, Davis collapsing away from him with a thud.

Heydrich maneuvered himself around his fallen fellow and slammed his foot down upon his protective, Kevlar-like chest plate repeatedly, doing little damage. Jill was suddenly moving towards them like some beautiful mistress, yet she did not welcome the battered face of Heydrich. She roared at him with palpable rage, brushing past roughly as Heydrich dabbed away the blood which now freely dripped from the corner of his mouth. The Hell-Pistol felt shockingly heavy in his tightened hand as he spun it on Jill, his eyes flashing with a barely obscured rage.

‘I have administered the Emperor’s Righteousness upon him! That ignoramus of a man committed Heresy and he shall not live for it!’ His finger twitched upon the crescent-trigger of his weapon, shaking violently and nearly firing.

_‘I am His Son. His brightened orb. In His hallowed name I shall..’_ He once again intoned as Jill brought back the painful reality of Selene’s death, the canker in his mind.

She was already attending to Davis when he stiffened, as if catching the scent of some predator that was bearing down upon him. He calmly slipped his Power-Sword back into its housing and checked the power-cell of his Hell-Pistol. It read seven currently. He did not know if that would be enough if the Squad was too turn upon him. All that mattered would be the fact that a single shot would be preserved, for a mercy blow upon himself.

He once again leveled his weapon at Jill, gulping as he contemplated the actions which he had just gone about.

‘Leave him! _NOW_! He is too die for his Heresy! He will burn in purgatory for such things! Move away from him Jill! I wish not to harm you! If he wishes to repent he shall do so in His view! _Move!_’ The seriousness of the situation hit him harder than a Grox kick. Had he truly damned himself?

_'Only in Death does Duty End. No matter the cost..'_


----------



## Medic Marine

Thadius' mind flickered out. Something within him turned on that he couldn't place but he found himself a machine with no restraint and but one cause... _This will end_
"HEYDRICH!" Thadius roared his dismay and moved twoards him. The flamer was heavy in hsi hands and he felt the barrel warm gently in his grasp. "We ARE NOT ASTARTES! we are not weak GUARDSMEN! WE ARE INQUISTIONAL STORM TROOPERS!" And now in this blight you would damn us all!" Thadius' vision faded to red vision narrowing. 
"I BRAND THE COWARD AND HERITIC. Imperial code fourteen of the commisar protocol delta six section five. An act of visolence unprovoked and w/o audible cause w/o cowardece..."
"...burn..." Thadius emptied the canister of liquid promethium at Heydrich, flames danced across the floor and twoard Heydrich as he advanced. Thadius' vision faded to total red and he realized he was not incontrol in fact he was gone... drifting away. 

Thadius' body sprayed prometium rage across the deck seeking Heydrich and blood tricked from his eyes and the corners of his mouth. The viens in his forehead grew until they were straining to remain within his flesh. 

And with the promethium gone the flamer dropped from his hands and the blood began to run thick, his life force draining from him. ozone filled his nostrils and visions of death and corruption filled his mind. 

"...fear the psykers my brothers... they are the death of the imperium..." the whisper fled from his lips as blood oozed over his teeth and down his chin. As the flesh under his armor began to rot and twist Thadius gave his final devotion to the god emerpor, he robbed what ever force had crawled within him the pleasure of an imperial body. The Bayonet from his belt moved with prosicion in his left hand and with all the strength of muscle and will that remained he plunged the blade through the aquella into his heart and ended his life. Thadius' body fell to the deck a decayed husk of shattered promise. 
Duty ended in death.


----------



## High_Seraph

_"Holy throne!!"_ Mitja yells when he is awakened by a pistol being fired, _"Are we under attack again?"_ he continues. Struggling up Mitja's left arm holding his chest tight to prevent the ribs from moving anymore than they have, right braced against the wall helping to get him to Mitja's feet. 

Looking at Davis Mitja sees the shots in his abdomen and Heydrich holding a hel pistol pointed at Davis' back, _"What the hell happened now!?"_ Mitja roars in confusion as Davis turns and attacks Heydrich before collapsing. Jil rushes over to them and pushes past Heydrich and starts to tend to Davis. Thadius began talking about commisar codes again and started to advance at Heydrich but as he did so Thadius' flesh began to change and distort from Thadius' normal shape. Mitja could only stare in horror at what used to be a squadmate approach Heydrich and spurt the flamer in his hand before Thadius' left hand shot toawrds his bayonet and drove it into his own heart.

_"What just happened?,"_ Mitja asks in stunned horror.


----------



## deathbringer

All is chaos. Thadius leaps forward gripped by a madness, he brings the flamer to bear upon Heydrich and the flames dance over his flesh. He begins to move the hell pistol and lets off a shot that flashes past Jills ear.

Yet as he readjusts his aim a flurry of solid slugs ring out and Heydrich buckles and you see an imperial comissar his autopistol aimed directly at the places where Heydrich's prone form had stood mere moments before. A stromtrooper (komanko) stands next to him, carrying a second prone form, blood leaking over his hands from several wounds in his side.

You whip round as a gurgling noise show Thadius keeling over his own knife buried in his body. Without mercy the commissar places a second round in his skull
(Da choose a suitably epic line for this bit)

Davis twitches eyes coming open and he screams in agony yet in a convulsion your eyes fall upon Heydrich's prone form. I think there will be a suitably nice reaction to that.

Eyes falling upon the commissar how do you react? Do you think you are all doomed? The leadership of the squad is no longer in doubt.

"We must get to the medicae centre. All of you on your feet with me." You form up behind him two of you carrying Davis. Jill you make look upon the other wounded. Similar to davis four rounds to the chest solid slug. Both of them leaking blood like a . You may have to make a decision which is your priority, will you bypass squad loyalty or if you have a choice will you save Davis first?

___________________________________________________________

As you turn a cornor towards the medicae centre, you come upon a corridor, a small pile of bodies in the centre and in there midst, a mishappen creature of the warp lingers. Tentacles and limbs flex as it as its great maw tears great lumps of flesh from a mixture of stormtrooper and cultists.

A spawn.... what its doing here, you dont know, yet as it tears the head from a fallen trooper and looks at you, you realise one thing. If you dont kill it it will kill you. With the limit ammunition you have you open fire yet some form of protection seems to surround it, its limbs knocking bullets aside, it seems to feel no pain even when your guns scorch its skin. As you run dry, and it bears down upon you... all seems hopeless.

Time for the commissar to drive his men forward with stirring words, will he lead from the front?

Driven into battle by the commissar i want you each to add a little bit to the description of the spawn. I want each of you to add a little horror and menace. Build on eachothers descriptions, by the end of this battle i want a horrific image of a terrible monster.

I want each of you to strike a wound upon the monster with your blades and to receive a scratch, just a scratch somewhere upon your body. This scratch wont be enough to require severe medical assistance but its going to sting... I want you to know the pain

Lucian, placing the body carry down, I wish you to strike the final killing blow. Perhaps a rather nice throw....

Davis: Less for you to do, however i think the glory of heydrich's demise, the agony that laces your own survival should be enough for you.


----------



## komanko

Ok here we go:

Walking through the small, thin and badly lighted corridors of the black ship known at the Emperor's Mercy, Lucian and the rest of his squad heard gunfire and screams from somewhere ahead. They Rushed towards the sound but they were ambushed on the way there, they managed to defend themselves but only him and another slowly dying squad members were left alive.

In his heart Lucian was agonized of the loss of his squad, as they were part of him, but there was not time to linger around, as a glimpse of hope in the form of gunfire and screams came not far away from here. Lucian picked up John the last surviving squad member, he was badly hurt but if he could reach in time maybe he could be saved. He picked him up, John was heavy and Lucian not very strong, but he had to, he had to save him. With sheer will Lucian carried John towards the sound when reaching he saw a chaotic seen. Several storm troopers were standing weapon drawn and aimed at each other. One of them fired a stream of flame from his flamer, burning one of the troopers and then quickly he shot but missed whoever he was targeting. 

The image itself was confusing, and Lucian did not understanding what was happening. Suddenly a flurry of shots rang through the air and he saw the figure of the burning man collapsing. Then out of the shadows walked out a commissar. Lucian was surprised but yet somehow he felt better when he saw the presence of the commissar. The commissar continued walking reaching the same man who fired first, Lucian looked and saw that the man had a knife in his body, quickly and mercilessly the commissar took out his pistol and shot the man straight in the head. Suddenly remembering that he had his squad members in his hands he ran out of the shadows, he was going to ask if someone can help but when he looked down he saw that John already passed away. He was to late. In withing he screamed in agony and despair if only he could have been faster. But still there was no time, Lucian laid John on the floor and whispered, "rest in peace, my friend.".

Putting his feeling aside, Lucian emptied his mind of thoughts and stepped inside, he was now a member of a new squad, a squad that wasn't normal at all as he just saw. The commissar spoke :"We must get to the medicae centre. All of you on your feet with me.", as the commissar spoken there was no doubt about who is the squad leader now. They formed up two squad members carrying the wounded one as they started walking to the medicae centre. "I think we are close", Lucian thought to himself as they turned around one of the corners. What was revealed to them in the next corridor was an horrifying sight, a small pile of bodies laid on the floor, all kind of corpses laid there some were cultists others troopers, but the horrifying thing about this picture was what stood over all the corpses. The thing that stood their was an incarnation of the warp itself. A spawn of the warp.

It was shaped like a humanoid, it walked on four, its flesh decaying and dripping with blood. Several extra limbs and mouths were scattered upon its twisted form of a body. Also It had two eyes, they were bloody red and pretty small.

Once the creature saw them it was obvious that they had to kill it, because it was not about to stop and vanish. The squad unleashed waves of ammo upon the creature with the commissar shouting orders at them, but it seemed if the creatures disgusting rotten flesh just deflected all the bullets. As no other option was available they charged into melee battle with the hideous creature. Utilizing his speed, Lucian circled behind the creature pulling out two of his knife, he then leaped on the creature striking with his knife, plunging them into the creatures hide. He then tried to pull them out but he couldn't they got stuck, after realizing that he will need to prepare for the next attack Lucian was about to pull back, he tried to jump off the creature but something stopped him, one of the creatures extra arms grabbed him in his right leg, squeezing and scratching it, leaving a nasty wound on his lag. After the creature grabbed him, he tossed Lucian aside like a toy, Lucian was slammed into a wall with a might force, he was hurt and he didn't know the extent of his wounds. he needed some time to rest, so he decided to gather his strength while letting other squad members attack the creature and for now only trying to dodge it he was gathering his strength and preparing for the next attack.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Jill stayed right next to Davis, her eyes set upon Heydrich. She was not shocked to see him pointing a gun at her. What she was shocked about is how he was convinced that he was in the right, how self righteous he was. She stared into his eyes and waited for him to shoot her. That was until Thadius set his flamer upon Heydrich screaming at him. Heydrich pulled the trigger of his gun, aiming it at Jill. The round streaked past her head, singeing a bit of her hair. Jill blinked as the round past her head, everything seemed slowed down now. She grabbed at her gun, about to return fire when Heydrich's head exploded in a mess of blood and gore. 

She stared as a Commissar appeared, a smoking pistol in his hands. He moved forward quickly and executed Thadius, who had stabbed himself with his bayonet. Jill quickly stood, and saluted, there were no immediate hostile's and he stood out like a sore thumb. She waited a moment before returning her attention back to Davis. * "We must get to the medicae centre. All of you on your feet with me."* The Commissar barked, at least there was now order to the squad, but what was he going to do? The battle sister leading the squad was dead, several members of the squad had also died, with two fighting and trying to kill other members of the squad. She stood, getting two members of the squad to carry Davis, while she attended to him. Another man had joined the squad, with several minor wounds. She would look to his wounds later, they were minor. As they rounded a corner she almost bumped into the Commissar. 

In front of them lay another dead squad, cultists. They were directly in the way of the medical centre. But that was not got the squads attention. What got the squads attention was the huge chaos spawn occupying the corridor. It was hideous, walking on four legs with three large tentacles protruding from its grotesque body. Jill gagged in her mouth at the sight of it, staying quiet as to not give the Commissar any excuse. He bellowed at the squad, who depositing Davis on the floor, poured fire into the chaos spawn in front of them.

It was too no avail, the small amount of ammo that she had was quickly used up as like the rest of the squad. She drew her knife and with a bellow the Commissar threw them into the fight. Jill charged forwards with her fellows ducking underneath one of the tentacles as it tried to knock her over. She quickly slashed at one of its four legs with her Kukri, drawing out a screech. She quickly moved, as it tried to stamp on her, and she slashed again, this time cutting one of its tentacles, causing it to go limp. This time it hit her as the tentacle reflexes and smashed her flying. She landed in front of it as it stabbed down, and cut her across her shoulder. It cut through her armour like paper, but only scratched the surface of her skin causing her to cry out. She rolled away from it, before standing ready to fight again.


----------



## CaptainFatty

When Theo awoke, everything was calm. No nearby battle sounds, no arguments, not even Heydrich was bitching about the amount of lowborn scum in the squad. Although his head still dazed, Theo go to his feet and looked around, taking in his surroundings. It was nothing he expected. Two fresh stormtrooper corpses littered the ground, and no new cultists were to be found. _What happened?_ He recognised the bodies as Heydrich and Thaddius and his jaw dropped as he noticed the rest of the squad walking alongside a figure shaped like no other - a commissar.

Theo looked to the right, searching for the bayonet he lost in a cultist. He found it almost instantly, ran over to it and in a few quick twists and pulls, it detached itself from in between the cultists ribs, dried blood stuck to the edges. He attached it to his rifle without cleaning it, unable to find the will to maintain his love for his weapons in a situation like this. Eventually he caught up to the squad just as they rounded a corner and noticed a few things he didn't before. There were two new stormtroopers with them and Davis was wounded, badly.

"What the fuck happened back there?" He managed to mutter before turning to the commissar, "Sir!" His salute was feeble and it hurt to keep his arm in that position. As they rounded the corner they came upon a monster, a creature that was the stuff of nightmares, every bulbous sore and deep orifice was leaking blood and pus, mixing with the gore collected from the dead stormtroopers and cultists. Theo's chest clenched and he fired madly at the thing, unable to keep his aim but the few shots that hit did nothing, only seeming to anger the warp beast.

It turned towards them and started to advance. Theo's breathing became hard and heavy and his mind toyed with the thought of fleeing again. He looked towards the commissar again and, upon seeing his composure, his fear began to subside and was replaced with anger. A burning rage mingled with the pain in his chest and Theo began to advance, words forming with every step. "Not this time, not again. I will not fail. He is watching, I WILL DESTROY YOU!" At this Theo ran, his boots pounding on the floor as he raised his bayonet. The rest of the squad was doing likewise and Theo focused back on the spawn just in time to see the the gore soaked tendril fly towards his head. Theo span, avoiding the worst of the blow but was not quick enough, as he was struck a glancing blow to the cheek, leaving a shallow but painful scratch across his face. Using the momentum of the spin, Theo drove the bayonet into the spawn, the blade sinking in all the way up to the gun, and even the barrel entered an inch into the flesh, such was the force of the attack. Still stuck in the creature, Theo drew his combat knife and began to mindlessly hack at the spawn, leaving deep penetrations with every blow.


----------



## Kobrakai

Morgan limped beside Jill the medic, the weight of the original wound still heavy on his mind, half supporting other members who were carrying Davis, gaining leverage in the assist to be able to keep up with the rest of the squad with the new arrival of the Commissar. 

With blade back in hilt, Morgan turned with the squad to see a creature feasting upon the remains of loyalist and cultists. He felt dozens of eyes upon him, and with unnatural agility the thing braced itself for a attack. Morgan aimed his newly sought bolt pistol and fired two shots, the first glancing the creature on a limb, blowing a chunk out of it, green and purple bile leaking out from the wound. The second hit harder further down the limb, blowing clean through the creature causing a ungodly screech to erupt. 

With the Commissars order, the squad charged, Morgan trying hard to keep up. Bracing the bolt pistol, Morgan withdrew his blade and, using the small amount of momentum he gained from a limited run, drove his blade under a limb and bit hard into the side. As Morgan tried to drive it through, the limb lashed down and struck him on the shoulder, causing him to lose balance and put all his weight on the wounded leg. Morgan screamed out in pain as the original wound rang out true again in his mind. 

Morgan braced against the bulkhead once more, trying to stop his head spinning with the pain racking his system. If this thing doesn't go down, we are it's next meal! Morgan kept his blade close in defence while he regrouped his thoughts before attacking again.


----------



## dark angel

The ship was firing. Commissar Klaus Greygorian knew this due to a low rumble beneath his stately quarters and the arching lances of fluorescent energy which spat forth into the blackened, seething space before his observatory. He arched an eyebrow and placed his ink quill back into its fat pot, stepping from the parchment and moving away. Someone had once said that his quarters were the most prestigious aboard the _Emperor’s Might _and Greygorian, being his typical self, had agreed heartily with the fellow. It was a two-tiered paradise of lush running streams and bright flowers, all of which surrounded his fat-formed bed and his desk.

He parted the flowers with his hands as he moved towards the palpable observatory globe, pressing his gloved hands upon the cold surface, feeling the icy-touch of space through even the thick, transparent material. There was something in the distance, something superior and deadly. Something Chaotic. Greygorian could do little in a ship-to-ship engagement bar keep the peace and moral amongst the crew. The Storm-Troopers would already be in position for such an attack however and they could hold their steady, he had no doubt about that. The crew though, they were not as trustable as the Schola Candidates. 

Many were from the scum of Imperial Society, press ganged into service by the Inquisition. Frankly, when Greygorian had reviewed the tightly packed bowels of the ship, where only the scum-crew dared dwell, he was astounded. Black markets had been erected, as had makeshift shanty towns. A matriarchal system had been formed where even the Lieutenants of the vessel could be at the bottom of the food chain. With his Commissariat Guard, Greygorian had broken these down, with ruthless abandon. He had ordered those responsible ejected from the ship and soon fighting had broken out between the Commissariat and these shanty-towners.

It had been short and delightful. Those who stood before Greygorian were shot on sight, turning the decks red with the lifeblood of many fools. Those who had gave themselves in were allowed to live, though the primary leaders were brutally tortured by Greygorian and a then-onboard Inquisitor. Greygorian felt his other hand tighten around his antique sidearm, his fingers flipping open the holster and wrapping around the crescent-shaped trigger. The magazine was currently full and he knew he would need it in the passing moments as waves of fiery contrails, boarding ships, shot through the void towards him.

A frantic knocking came at his doors before the stammering, nasal toned voice of his Adjutant, Mral, shot through. 

‘C-Commissar Sir, we a-are t-to be boarded. The Captain req…Requests your presence on th-the l-lower decks..’

‘Enter Mral!’ He ordered briskly, his cold, rasping voice echoing through his quarters.

The bronze doors opened forth and Mral, clad in a simply black and crimson bodysuit and carrying his sidearm, marched inwards. He was an handsome fellow for such a young age, with patrician features and a short cropping of dark hair. The colour of his face had drained so that his tanned complexion now mirrored the morose tint of Greygorian’s, a palarous shade of white. In his free hand he carried a slate which flickered on and off, reporting frantic calls from various sections of the ship. He halted and nodded in salutation before Greygorian waved him closer with his glass-pressed hand.

‘Aren’t they pretty?’ Smiled Greygorian, oblivious to the deadly passengers which each ship held.

‘Pardon, Commissar S-sir?’ Returned Mral, squinting at the dozens of ships charging forth, their rear halves wreathed in bright flame.

‘I said aren’t they pretty, Mral.’ Greygorian growled, his tones bordering upon agitation. 

‘I-if you th-think so, Commissar-Sir.’ Was all Mral managed before Greygorian spun and backhanded him, snapping his face towards the side and leaving a pink impact in the form of a hand.

‘Of course they are not you incompetent mutt!’ He gripped the back of his neck and slammed him into the glass, placing his mouth next to his ear and lowered his voice, adding a razor-edge to it ‘You see those? Well in each frakking one there is perhaps a hundred warriors and do you know what they want, dear Mral?’

The Adjutant shook his head, blood trickling down the touch glass next to his face in gory lines.

‘Oh, good, then I can inform you. They want your handsome hide.’ He ran a gloved finger along the throat of Mral before dipping the sharp tip into one of the bloody trails and smudging it across the forehead of the Adjutant.

‘Go, get your idiotic arse to the Medicae deck. Tell them that I gave you that, and if they do not keep you there, I will personally string them up by their genitals.’ He growled and spun around, throwing the wry figure away. Mral nodded, his tear filled eyes sparkling, and ran off, clutching his rupture face.

Not a moment after Mral ran off out of the door, along the hallway, someone else in the garb of a Fleet Attendant was standing at the door, gulping. Greygorian ignored him as he placed his Commissariat hat upon his head, holding the peak as he did so. The Attendant watched his every movement in anticipation, from the Commissar collected his Chainsword to him closing his half finished diary entry. With each step he took his perfectly polished boots clattered, heralding The Hangman. 

‘Si-’ Began the Fleet Attendant. Whatever he was about to say was lost however as Greygorian drew his pistol and shot him dead, popping his head like a ripe fruit. The shot echoed, a monotonous growl, ringing within the metal bowels of the ship.

‘Interruptions. Everyone is a bloody interruption.’ He growled, and marched towards the nearest stairwell.

++++++++

When the royalist Commissar emerged from the stairs, he was upon the primary gun deck. Each giant cannon fired in unison and the hundreds of labourers, which dragged forth the super-sized shells, reeked of blood and perspiration. A nearby Arms-Man with a shotgun pulled across his chest snapped to attention but did not dare to look at Greygorian, his chest lifting and collapsing rapidly. There was a pregnant silence, bar the clanking of great gears, as each round was lifted into place. Greygorian momentarily holstered his pistol and winced, cupping his ears.

The guns cried death. Deafening roars sounded as each round, capable of destroying entire Hives, shot forth. Hundreds of the labourers were killed as the weapons slammed back, crushing them. Others were incinerated as flames billowed along the deck, crisping it. Yet more were forced into place by the whips of brutal Overmasters, their voices hoarse and their faces contorted in rage. These wore simple black bodysuits over fitted with a protective layer that saved them from most damage, although many were carved open upon the deck by shrapnel and other leftovers from the firing. 

One Overmaster was set upon by his three hundred or so labourers and ripped apart by hands and teeth, his screams deafened by their mad gibbering. Upon the gun above them, it’s commander drew his pistol and unleashed twelve rounds into them below, killing one with each shot. Eighteen Arms-Men armed with suppressor shields and mauls moved forth, beating down the labourers, cracking skulls and snapping bones. Greygorian noted that upon the face of each Arms-Men, a violent snarl was in place. 

The guns towards either side continued to blast away, their crews oblivious to the treacherous act of mutiny by the labourers. Several of the guns exploded suddenly, throwing thousands from their feet. Shrapnel larger than tanks ripped through the crowds, creating a fine mist of gore that rolled towards Commissar. He stood defiant as it bathed him in small droplets, staring with squinted eyes as limbless figures crawled around, screaming wildly. Overmasters who had survived whipped the struggling figures as they picked their way through the corpses, staring in distaste.

All hell was now beginning to take hold. Overmasters screamed as the labourers gathered into one seething mass of dirty figures, ripping down their masters and taking their equipment. Squads of Arms-Men backed away, firing their sidearm’s over the brim of their shields as they did so. The gun crews were set upon by the ravenous horde and thrown from their giant weapons so that they struck the deck with wet impacts, leaving tortured imprints. 

Others locked themselves in the command cabin if the weapon as the labourers took to using makeshift weapons to break their way in. Haggard labourers overrun a unit of Arms-Men nearby, charging around the muzzle of a cannon to get at them. The Arms-Man who had snapped to attention lost control of his bowels and spun, dropping his shotgun. Greygorian spun to meet him, swinging his cane so that it struck the side of his throat and sent him awkwardly jerking onto the floor. 

‘Coward.’ Snarled Greygorian as he struck the heavy skull-head upon the cane against the mans face several times, breaking his nose and left cheekbone as he did so. 

He drew his pistol after he had finished and fired a single round through the man’s chest. He bounced in rigor mortis, clenching the wet- rims of the wound with his gloves, and gave a shrill scream. Greygorian slipped his cane back into its holdings and stared at the labourers, a lot of which were now moving towards him. In a two handed grip he lifted his sidearm and took aim, picking his targets wisely.

‘In His Name.’ He growled as he fired the first shot, toppling a man wielding a shotgun, his throat spraying blood onto the men and women around him.

‘I shall Deliver His Justice.’ A shrieking woman was thrown back, tripping over four more figures, her eyes and nose missing.

‘To those who are Unworthy.’ Another fell clawing at his chest, which was now torn asunder so that organs spilled free.

‘And the Unjust.’ A grazing shot ripped away the ear of a figure, who due to severe malnourishment and baldness, was asexual in appearance.

‘And the Unforgiving.’ He said and fired pointblank now, sending bone chips and strings of flesh from the back of the man.

A woman with scraggly hair threw herself at Greygorian who brought the grip of his pistol across into her temple, killing her upon impact. Someone clawed at his arm and he was dragged closer to the mass. Greygorian laughed at the man’s foolishness and struck him in the throat with the muzzle of his gun, the boiling hot metal melting a ring into it. He would die if he stayed, he knew that. With a cry he spun on his heel and threw himself through the hatchway he had entered from, landing on his back and pushing it closed with his feet.

Fingers and wrists were crunched and severed as he pushed harder with his legs. During these moments he reloaded his pistol, slamming a new magazine into its housing and firing it along the hallway, illuminating the darkness and revealing no possible attackers. With a sigh he spun around and slammed his back onto the hatchway, sliding himself up and punching the sealing rune. Strong juts of metal slammed into place an he was left, breathing heavily and dabbing away blood from his face. 

Slowly but surely he moved towards a wall-mounted Vox System. A quick series of touches put him on a direct communication line with the bridge.

‘This is Commissar Greygorian, Authorization Code XER331. The primary gun deck has fallen, I repeat, fallen. Under Proclamation Severus I order them vented.’ He left it at that, knowing that his wishes would be done, and moved off.

+++++++

‘Well isn’t this a nice sight?’ Greygorian grinned as he unleashed a series of shots into a fellow in a flowing crimson greatcoat, sending his limp form onto the ground, leaking gore.

A gurgling sound heralded another figure. A blade was dug to the hilt into its heart, his features strangely contorted. Greygorian’s face did not show any remorse as he fired a single shot. The round cleaved the skull in two and shattered it under the strain, ending chips across the ground. The body collapsed into the ground, blood pumping from the stumped throat slowly. 

‘Well my children, wasn’t that a nice lesson for you?’ He said and moved towards the group, looking at them all slowly.

Several saluted him as he moved through them, his smoking pistol still clutched tightly in his gloved hand. There was very few left from what Greygorian could tell. One was rather badly injured, six rounds puncturing his armour and flesh. Commissar Klaus Greygorian did not care for the rank and file. He did not care at all. If the person was to die then so be it, but he knew that he would at least have to try and save the chap. With squinted eyes he looked in all directions, finding bodies in most. Mral suddenly jumped into his mind and he knew what to do.

‘We must get to the Medicae centre. All of you, on your feet, with me.’ He growled this and began to move off, knowing they would follow him.

The silence of the trip was palpable. Not one Storm-Trooper spoke as they traversed the ship, along battle-ruined hallways clogged with bodies and untouched ones that looked as clean as they were previously. When they came to the Medicae Centre, Greygorian knew something was wrong. There was a strange silence which had befallen the hallway and Greygorian couldn’t help but to stiffen his back. And then he realised why. He spun around a corner, first amongst the Storm-Troopers and was taken aghast by what skittered before him.

A multi-limbed monstrosity of yellow, pink and other rippling colourization was ripping away the flesh of several corpses, amongst them of which, Greygorian picked out Mral. His Adjutants’ face was locked into a grimace of fear and shock. Greygorian muttered a prayer for his dead Adjutant and couldn’t help but to feel a pang of regret as his eyes narrowed, rage building up within him. A quick movement brought his pistol snapping off and he unleashed a series of rounds into the being, chewing flesh with ease.

‘Denizen of the Warp! Foul frakking thing, children.’ One of its drooling heads snapped towards him and let out a howl ‘But, not one which is impregnable to death. Come now, show me how you fight, I am most interested. Go forth and unleash death!’ 

And as surely as he had ordered, the Squad advanced. The Commissar did not and simply reloaded his pistol, taking his time as he did so. Calmly he raised his pistol again and fired, rounds whistling through the air around the Squad as he did so. Chunks were blown free of it, spinning tendrils and other appendages tossing away like old toys.


----------



## High_Seraph

When Mitja scrambleb to his feet a shadowed figure moved forward from a corner and shot Heydrich in the head. As Heydrich's body fell to the ground the man calmly walked over to Thadius' corpse and put a round through his head as well. It was only with the last shot did Mitja realise that the man was a Commisar. 

*‘Well my children, wasn’t that a nice lesson for you?’ *

*‘We must get to the Medicae centre. All of you, on your feet, with me.’* orders the Commissar.

As everyone gets up and some help Davis along, Mitja kept his left arm tight to his ribs in an attempt to quell some of the pain he was feeling. *Maybe i should have asked Jill to take look before Heydrich went all crazy,* Mitja thinks to himself, *Well everyone certainly is being quiet because of the Commissar maybe?* he finsishes in his head as everyone rounds the corner to the medicae facility. _"Emperor's mercy! What is that thing!"_ Mitja screams in horror as his eyes fall upon a vile monstrosity.

The beast was as tall as Heydrich was, with a disgusting skin that seemed to change colour and texture with the fluidity of water yet still retain a shape that was the realization of several horrors at once. Masses of tentacles swirled around the things body as it feeds on some of the bodies. Mouths opened and closed all around the beast's flesh and it had eyes seemingly everywhere and nowhere at the same time.

*‘Denizen of the Warp! Foul frakking thing, children. But, not one which is impregnable to death. Come now, show me how you fight, I am most interested. Go forth and unleash death!’ 
* orders the Commissar.

_"For Selene!"_ Mitja yells as he brings up his hellgun and blasts away at the beast without regard to his ammunition. When the hellgun clicks on empty Mitja drops it and unsheathes his knife and rushes in behind Theo chest heaving in exhaustion and pain. When Mitja gets close enough he slams the knife down on a tentacle half severing it and in return gets slammed into the wall, yelling in pain as more punishment is delivered to his abused ribcage Mitja coughs up a little blood, by another tentacle that he had missed. When he recovers from the shock Mitja slashes down again and again at the tentacle holding him to the wall. When he fiunally hacks through the tentacle Mitja collapses to the floor from pain and exhaustion. Barely remaning conscious Mitja sees everyone else attacking it and hopes that they survive as well as himself.


----------



## Broguts

Davis regained consciousness, if only for a few seconds at a time, this time he saw something, something that both brought joy to his heart, and fear to his mind, Heydrich was dead. Then he realised the pain in his chest, "Oh shit!" he yelled out, trying to contain himself. He looked over to his right, there stood a comissaar, just like the one that killed his parents. He was filled with dread, not only because he was dying, but because of the fact that anyone could tell him what Davis said, and that would be it. 

Two people carried Davis down the corridors as Jill tended to him, Divis was fading in and out again. "Jill.....I need to..." and then he blacked out again.

He came to, once they reached a corridor with a hideus spawn, "Ho-ly fuck, what IS that thing!?" The squad opened fire but it was no good, it was shielded and they were out of ammo.


----------



## komanko

Lucian watched in terror as his new squad was getting beaten up by this... spawn of the warp. While watching his squad suffer something lit inside of him, an unimaginable rage, something that even he didn't know that existed in him. He was not prepared to lose another squad and possibly good men, women and future friends.

Lucian couldn't do anything he was still tired and wounded. The wound in the leg will slow him down, he knew it. He watched in terror how as the Jill got hit by one of the tentacles which sent her flying backwards, then Theo charged recklessly towards the monster and as before he was only able to deliver a minor wound before he was to knocked back, and the same happened with everyone.

He took his time and once ready again Lucian drew out two out of three knifes he had, they were all simple as he was keeping his special knife to kill the spawn, with sheer will Lucian began running towards the monster, he leaped throwing the two knifes, one hitting the monster in the back and getting stuck and the other in its eye. Black blood started spilling out of the eye as the monster screeched in pain, Lucian landed on the monster's back grabbing his knifes causing them to inflict greater wounds. He was about to draw out his special knife but the monster started spinning and tentacles tried to rip him off the monsters back, they hit him in the back causing him to hiss in pain, this wounds were not important until one of the tentacles hit him in the same leg that it hit before, causing him to scream in pain. With one strong push the monster knocked Lucian down, he fell on top of the corpses, the monster started advancing on him and Lucian tried staggering back, but while trying he could feel a round object near him arm. For a second he turned around and saw two grenades. Lucian grinned.

With recharged strength Lucian leaped back on the monster, pulling out his knife he stuck his hand in one of the monsters many mouths cutting it with his knife, as the monster tried to bite his hand off, Lucian used the opportunity to throw in his picked up grenade, realizing that the monster was about to blow, Lucian backed of but not before sticking the second grenade into the monsters eye which had a big nasty hole in it because of his knife.

Three... grenades were in...

Two... Lucian jumped of the monster, sprinting towards cover.

One... Lucian jumped behind couple of metal boxes (metal bawkses), shouting "Get to cover!!!"


----------



## Broguts

Davis came to once again, he could feel his life drifting away. He knew that they had to reach the medicae centre. He shouted "I don't fucking care how! Just get me to the medicae centre!" He was slowly drifting away from consciousness. He dreamed once again, he dreamed the dream that he always did; the death of his parents.

(OCC: The spawn has a field around it that stops hellrounds, why can Lucien jump on it? Also this is very serious, why did you make a Metal Bawkses joke? It was funny just out of place for this.


----------

